# Laceygirls Grow



## laceygirl (Dec 12, 2009)

I have been growing on and off for years now and since I've started again there have been a few more developments in the nutrient arena so I had a steep learning curve this time considering I use Canna Nutrients only...


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are my babies, 6 days into flower, there are a few changes but as the weeks go on, they should be substantial.. This is a strain of white widow I purchased from buydutchseeds.com


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 14, 2009)

They look super healthy! Good luck.


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 20, 2009)

Here are my girls 12 days into flower... I am pretty happy with them... Next time I am replacing the 1000watt HPS with two 600watt HPS... Just to get a bit more coverage...
I am using Cannaboost at full strength now..


----------



## User Name420 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice lacey, looks good.


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice even canopy - good luck!


----------



## biggun (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice grow.. I also have switched from 1000w to 600w.. I like them better because you can get them closer to the plants without burning them.. Nice Job


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Shock horror I've made a couple of changes, I've decided to try supercropping.. Since I am only two weeks into bud, I thought I would give it a go... I am also trying a homemade Co2 generator with sugar and yeast... Everyone has an opinion on how to do it, but not many have actually posted results. Well I am going to give it a go... I will make a Co2 journal and post photos and then on my next grow I wont do anything, I will use the same strain so we can see any differences.. There will be heaps of pics....
Peace and greenery, all...


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't crop them, it's too late already.


----------



## Smallsn (Dec 22, 2009)

What method are you growing in?


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Smallsn said:


> What method are you growing in?


 Hi I am using clayballs as my medium... I find its heaps easier to control what my plants are getting...


----------



## Smallsn (Dec 22, 2009)

laceygirl said:


> Hi I am using clayballs as my medium... I find its heaps easier to control what my plants are getting...


Oh, but what setup? DWC/HYDROPONIC?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 22, 2009)

Plants look good. Heard lots of good things about canna nutrients, never tried them though...

I love supercropping. You can do it all the way through the end of flower. I find myself having to supercrop the same plant multiple times. 

Anyway, nice grow. +rep.

Oh and what strain is that?


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Smallsn said:


> Oh, but what setup? DWC/HYDROPONIC?


 Oh sorry... I am using a double pot system with air stones in the bottom of each pot, with a water pump watering 15 mins every hour due to the clayballs... They hold no moisture... So I guess you could call it aeroponics with a touch of flood and drain... I like to use lots of air as the roots can hit the water in the bottom of the drainage pots but the plants love it.. It means I have to watch my pH a little more closely but its all good... I currently have 8 pots under a 1000watt light but I plan to double the pot number and replace the 1000 HPS with 2x 600 HPS


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Plants look good. Heard lots of good things about canna nutrients, never tried them though...
> 
> I love supercropping. You can do it all the way through the end of flower. I find myself having to supercrop the same plant multiple times.
> 
> ...


I have bent some stalks over and they seem to be going great guns.. The strain is White Widow from buydutchseeds.com

Some dude told me it was too late to supercrop... What's up with that? I thought the plant didn't really care when it was a little stressed, not too much but a little...

Canna Classic nutrients work for me...And no I don't work for Canna...lol... They are on the expensive side, but I have found they get results. They also have a 1 300 number here in Australia and you can call them about any product info or grow questions... They know what you are growing and they don't care.. Awesome company...They don't want to know anything about you either..Only if the product is working for you. 

Canna have a lot of new products they've released over the past couple of years, and I've only just started to use them all. They work but you have to keep an eye on them... PPM is critical or EC depending on what measuring unit you have... 

I use Rhizotonic for great root formation Canna Classic Vega A and B for vegetation with a little bit of Cannazym for root health and overall plant happiness
Flores A and B with Cannazym and Cannaboost for flowering... The trick with canna nutrients is to add the additives before you add the Vega or Flores A and B. Then take measurements... pH watching is now a full time job for me...

Thanks heaps for your input my friend, keep in touch..


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 22, 2009)

I think that "Dude" was me 

I don't think that it would harm the plant to tie and train it, but I don't like to cut into my plants after changing the light cycle, *at all*. In my opinion clipping at that stage causes too much stress.


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Well my tent stinks like yeast eating sugar, I wish I could measure the PPM of the Co2 shall buy that meter after the next crop...lol...But it must be working, the smell is sooo strong... 

What I've done is I've basically put the air conditioner and exhaust fan on the same timer as my watering, so the fans only come on for 15 mins every hour, just enough to completely vent my room a few times, I have a kick ass exhaust fan...The temp does rise, by about 8 - 10 degrees celcius, so that's something I am going to have to watch... I just have to keep shaking the bottles...


----------



## Smallsn (Dec 22, 2009)

Lacey girl can you teach me how to make a set up like yours? Aren't you from Australia too? Read your introducing yourself, and you said from Australia. Its hard to find parts to make the setup. I want to use those cylinder containers. You know the common white containers for the rez. Roseman made it, its a 5 gallon container. So like do I get that cut a hole in the lid and put air stones in the bottom?


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Smallsn said:


> Lacey girl can you teach me how to make a set up like yours? Aren't you from Australia too? Read your introducing yourself, and you said from Australia. Its hard to find parts to make the setup. I want to use those cylinder containers. You know the common white containers for the rez. Roseman made it, its a 5 gallon container. So like do I get that cut a hole in the lid and put air stones in the bottom?


This is my you tube vids, I post everything.. In the vid information in the top right hand corner it give you full sun down of my system...

I am using an 8 pot system, just one pot stacked on top of another drainage pot, with an airstone underneath...

Any questions you have I will be happy to answer... Send me a message and I will hook you up with my local guys, they are unreal...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT55ifCyKYM


----------



## Smallsn (Dec 23, 2009)

laceygirl said:


> This is my you tube vids, I post everything.. In the vid information in the top right hand corner it give you full sun down of my system...
> 
> I am using an 8 pot system, just one pot stacked on top of another drainage pot, with an airstone underneath...
> 
> ...


Is this like what you mean? Draft drawing heheheh.


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 24, 2009)

Smallsn said:


> Is this like what you mean? Draft drawing heheheh.


Mate, that is spot on... Love it... I dont' worry about the little container in the top part... I just fill it full of clayballs and my cutting is in a small rockwool cube.. It seems to be stable enough... The extra oxygen gives the babies and extra grunt of nutrient.. But I do have to keep an eye on my pH...


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 25, 2009)

Just a quick update to let you know how my girls are going... I reckon they are going great guns... I think the 2 bottles of homemade C02 are making a little difference, they have only been in there for 3 days and my plants seem happy... It is a little bit of a hassle and when the odor gets too much I will probably have to abandon the idea as the carbon filter will be left on all the time...

I know I need heaps more light in there it makes me a little cranky knowing I can't afford to buy it just yet...
Patience is the virtue...

More pics when more things start to happen....


----------



## dikncider (Dec 25, 2009)

Those are some healthy looking ladies, if I understand correctly you have a dwc/ drip system. Do you have a single hose feeding the plants or spray heads? +rep to you!


----------



## Smallsn (Dec 25, 2009)

laceygirl said:


> Mate, that is spot on... Love it... I dont' worry about the little container in the top part... I just fill it full of clayballs and my cutting is in a small rockwool cube.. It seems to be stable enough... The extra oxygen gives the babies and extra grunt of nutrient.. But I do have to keep an eye on my pH...


Ah so you mean no worries about the net pot? Just find two containers that can fit together and fill the top with the clay balls and placing a rockwool in the middle. You say you are using drip/dwc setup. So the thing missing in my picture would probably be a water pump to pump the nutes into the rock wool and having air stone pumping in the rez. Thank you for the help. The set up is much more easier from your help. (Y) Peace.


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 25, 2009)

Smallsn said:


> Ah so you mean no worries about the net pot? Just find two containers that can fit together and fill the top with the clay balls and placing a rockwool in the middle. You say you are using drip/dwc setup. So the thing missing in my picture would probably be a water pump to pump the nutes into the rock wool and having air stone pumping in the rez. Thank you for the help. The set up is much more easier from your help. (Y) Peace.


Yes I will take photos when the lights come back on of just how my system is set up... Really glad I could help


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 25, 2009)

Smallsn said:


> Ah so you mean no worries about the net pot? Just find two containers that can fit together and fill the top with the clay balls and placing a rockwool in the middle. You say you are using drip/dwc setup. So the thing missing in my picture would probably be a water pump to pump the nutes into the rock wool and having air stone pumping in the rez. Thank you for the help. The set up is much more easier from your help. (Y) Peace.


Hi smalls, I will post more pictures tonight so you can get a better look... Just have to wait for the lights to come back on...


----------



## Smallsn (Dec 25, 2009)

laceygirl said:


> Hi smalls, I will post more pictures tonight so you can get a better look... Just have to wait for the lights to come back on...


Yeah thank you for that. I'll be waiting for them. What time will you be able to upload them?


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 26, 2009)

I've had a couple of people ask me exactly what sort of system I am running so I thought the easiest way would be to show you... Apparantely its like a DWC but I also have a hose that feeds from the top as it takes my plants a little while to reach the bottom of my pots as they are so large, but really this works for me...

Its just a double pot system, my hydro shop puts it together for me, with air stones running to each pot... I also have a water pump running to each of the eight pots via this little hose, you can see it in the photos, there are also airlines and a return line for the water drainage to go back to the reservoir... Too easy really...


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 26, 2009)

My method is really very simple... I am experimenting with suppercropping and I have to say I have noticed a difference... Will post photos when the lights are on....

I am also using homemade C02 so we shall see...


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello everyone... I just wanted to take a few more photos to see what the comparison has been since I a) turned the lights down and b) put the homemade C02 system in there... I reckon I have had some exponential growth these past few days... I am very impressed..

Stay tuned for more... Please give me +rep if you like what you see


----------



## eightenough (Dec 28, 2009)

they are looking really nice. keen to see them mature. keep the pics coming. +rep


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 30, 2009)

I really have nothing new to tell everyone except my plants are coming along nicely... Its starting to smell a bit in the tent now, so I have to have the carbon filter on all the time, but I am still going to leave the homemade C02 in there and see what happens...

I have had to supercrop a fair few of the plants as they are growing like, well like weeds, and I have to say I am liking the results there is clearly a difference between those that are and those that aren't...

Shall post more pics in a couple of days... Happy New Year All....


----------



## dikncider (Dec 31, 2009)

Heavy sativa influence on your pheno, looks like you'll need extra flowering time. Happy New Year and keep the updates coming


----------



## mofizzle415 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey laceygirl mad props thats a very nice setup...Does anyone on here have detailed info on how to build one of these systems ? Its looks really simple yet I find myself confused..any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 1, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> Hey laceygirl mad props thats a very nice setup...Does anyone on here have detailed info on how to build one of these systems ? Its looks really simple yet I find myself confused..any info would be greatly appreciated


 
Hi Mofizzle glad to help you....

I guess the easiest thing I can do is give you a list of the things I am using....

1 x Ezi Tent 2m x 2m (Mylar Coated)

1 x 200mm exhaust fan, with Carbon Filter (The Brand is OdorSok)

1 x Pedestal Fan inside tent...Just for circulation..

1 x 1000wattt HPS Light with balast, not a digital balast, I don't reckon you need them but I would recommend 2 x 600watt lights instead as they are far more efficient and will give you extra coverage... I am upgrading next grow..

1 x Portable Air conditioner from Bunnings or any hardware store

1 x 60 litre reservoir

8 pot system with full drainage hoses back to reservoir

9 x Airstones with two airpumps to run them..A lot of air hose, from any pet store, (Bubbleponics,DWC, aeroponics there are heaps of names, for my system. Take a good close look at my photos... I will take more tonight to detail my system as much as I can...

180 litres of clayballs or volcanic rock, 

1 x Waterpump inside the reservoir..

Thats pretty much all the hardware.... Except your timers and power boards and such.... I am running two boards and two timers, its really too easy....

If I can give you any more information, that I have left out, please ask me... Too glad to help, lets green this planet...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is the description of the strain from the website I bought it from... Thought it might make interesting reading....

Courtesy of buydutchseeds.com



In the mid 1990s a legend was born. White Widow almost instantly appeared on about every coffeeshop menu in Holland. This masterpiece has set the standard for the White strains. Our White Widow grows tall with delicate arms. Buds are moderately compact in order to contain the copious amounts of resin. Leaning on the sativa side, the buzz is powerful yet energetic and very social.

º *Packet contain 10 seeds*

º Plant height: Medium Plant 
º Stoned or high?: Medium Indica/Sativa 
º THC level: High THC 
º Flowering Weeks: 8/9 
º Yield : 450 
º Harvest Month: 8/9


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Please have a look at my YouTube Vids... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT55ifCyKYM

This is the first vid, there are others following me almost every 4 days...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are some more pics of my system... For those who have asked for them...

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

uve got a wkd setup there. look forward to the maturaty of ya girls


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> uve got a wkd setup there. look forward to the maturaty of ya girls


 
I just had a look at your journal, nice job, but I can't find any photos of your tent... I mustn't be looking in the right place....

But you've got some nice little girls there, too... I have to agree with you, setting up the tent was an absolute bitch... I hope I don't have to move it cause I don't want to pull the bloody thing down...

More girlies should grow... More power to us...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

this is ma tent setup

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/284005-500watt-hps-grow-lil-ganja-7.html


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah a friend with weed is a friend indeed...

Where would you be without your mates? Thanks to a very good friend of mine who LENT me his brand new 400watt MH globe, that is a dual spectrum light, to try and fill the dark space where my plants are not getting the optimum lumens from the 1000watt HPS that's already in there..

Just to clarify, this is only to fill the dark spot so I can try and squeeze a few more nuggets out of my plants... It will be interesting to see how things go..

It would have been nice if he had a 600watt HPS just lying around, but I will take what I can get... It took me all of ten minutes to install it . Any light on top of what I have has got to be good... It will be interesting to see what it does to the plants...

Peace and greenery yall..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 2, 2010)

that will be interesting to watch what develops.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 2, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> this is ma tent setup
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/284005-500watt-hps-grow-lil-ganja-7.html


Sweet little tent you got going there... Awesome... Beats the shit out of paying for it... Keep up the great work..


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Well here are my white widow babies, at 27 days into bud... This is a heavy sativa strain which is becoming more and more evident the older the plant gets... Thanks to a knowledgeable gentleman on RIU, he has advised me this will mean longer flowering for me... That was a helpful hint...

Since adding the new light at the end, the plants that were not getting as much light from the 1000 are stretching their way to the other light which is good, I just didn't want to let too much of the plant go to waste due to my lack of light... That will definately be remedied next time....

Peace and Greenery All  Laceygirl


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 3, 2010)

there realli starting to come along. ye its a shame that tho white widow is a wkd smoke it does take weeks longer that some other stuff, but i would say worth it.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> there realli starting to come along. ye its a shame that tho white widow is a wkd smoke it does take weeks longer that some other stuff, but i would say worth it.


Hi Princess good to hear from you again...
Yes the long flower is a bummer but I too think the wait will be worth it... I am ordering some more from my seedbank soon, just waiting for some extra cash....A few different strains that look nice... I like the white strains...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 3, 2010)

i found that the white strain are very lemony/ citrusy. have u found that?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i found that the white strain are very lemony/ citrusy. have u found that?


Yes I have, its yummy... I love the lemony strains... Just so nice to smoke...

Sorry it took me so long to reply, I am playing Farmville on Facebook... Its so bloody addictive...lol...

Laceygirl


----------



## igrowdro (Jan 3, 2010)

hope all is well with your busty beauties, just tuned in. excellent job you have done indeed. subscribed and +rep


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 3, 2010)

i got bord of farmville on facebook. im starting to get bord with facebook altogether


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 3, 2010)

igrowdro said:


> hope all is well with your busty beauties, just tuned in. excellent job you have done indeed. subscribed and +rep


Thanks man, very much appreciate it... I am very proud of them.. 

Rep right back at ya....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Smallsn (Jan 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks man, very much appreciate it... I am very proud of them..
> 
> Rep right back at ya....
> 
> Laceygirl...


So what, anything new for today?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Smallsn said:


> So what, anything new for today?


 
Hello my last post and pictures is of 27 days into flower on page 5. 

Will post more in a couple of days..

laceygirl


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a cop car pull up in front of my place last night.... Not sure what he was doing there, but my paranoia is sky high..

I have had helicopters flying over my suburb, flying really low.... WTF????? Only during the day though.... So thats fine for me... 

I am usually as cool as a cucumber, and I'm sure there's nothing to this but still....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 6, 2010)

G'day all, just another quick update...

I have my 1000watt HPS and 400watt MH up and doing their thing... The buds that were not getting everything they needed from the big light are certainly loving this new gentle blue light that I have introduced.. Its really making me have another think about lighting... Definately will always veg under a metal halide from here on in and I've also read some good things about having a 1000watt MH for the last couple of weeks of flowering, or in my case, I plan to get rid of the 1000 and replace it with 2 x 600's but I will definately look into the same watt metal halides... They just seem so much happier... 

Almost half way there hopefully....

I will say one thing... The white widow, when coming into the middle of flowering is not an attractive plant... Its not nice and fat like a sativa, but I also understand the plant is working hard and no woman can work really hard under strong lighting and look fabulous at the same time... lol....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 6, 2010)

there looking realli gud






they will fatten up dont worry


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yes I have, its yummy... I love the lemony strains... Just so nice to smoke...
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to reply, I am playing Farmville on Facebook... Its so bloody addictive...lol...
> 
> Laceygirl


You two are lucky. My WW have a pungent pine tar/cone smell. God forbid you rub the stem and smell it. Expect a nose full of dog shit or hot vomit. Im gonna grow something sweeter smelling next time.

You're grows looking good. A tent packed full of lovely ladies. Hope to see em packing on the weight soon.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 6, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> You two are lucky. My WW have a pungent pine tar/cone smell. God forbid you rub the stem and smell it. Expect a nose full of dog shit or hot vomit. Im gonna grow something sweeter smelling next time.
> 
> You're grows looking good. A tent packed full of lovely ladies. Hope to see em packing on the weight soon.


 
Thank you Dave, heading out to the hydro shop today... I guess mine are just slower... But yes, they do stink... Stink real good....So I shall just be a patient mum and wait for the girls to gain weight...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 7, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again.

I've had a busy day today... What with taking both kids to the Hydroshop and watch them pull the place apart... Thank God the owners are Saints.... Can't wait till school goes back that's for sure... 

Bought myself a little humidity chamber and a bloody awesome fluoro, it is a 2 x 55 watt delux white propagator... Day light, not cool or blue...

Talked a lot about lights today... 

I am also going to be stepping back into the big room to do some tying down... (I love it when my hubby does that to me), so I reckon my plants are going to as well....LOL...  

Had a bit of a panic attack when I went to the WHITE WIDOW thread today... My babies are going to take a lot longer than expected.. This is a bit of an inconvenience as I was planning to get 5 count them 5 crops thru this year but if this is any indication, I will only get 4. So I have decided to go strain shopping again.. Got some nice ones lined up.

Anyway here is my little chamber, its in the bottom of my wardrobe...

Will post more pics of the big girls tied down... More later...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Well actually not the mothers but its still a great Queen song...

I've been busy in the big tent, and I've come out of the scratching like I always do... I am so alergic to pot when its growing... I scratch and scratch until I get in a shower which I will do after this post...

Well I have been in there, and to steal a phrase, I tore those bitches up ... But seriously, I have gone in and done a little Light Stress Training. Talked to another guru of mine and he tells me, its a bloody weed, treat it as such, its not as fragile as a lot of growers make out.. Its robust and hearty... I tend to agree, they bounce back so healthy after wrestling with me for a little bit...

Up until this point, other than a little bit of supercropping to keep the canopy even, I haven't really touched them, so this is all new territory to me...

Hopefully we will get some serious "fattening" in the weeks to come...

Keep checking in guys... Laceygirl...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 7, 2010)

thats coz its a weed, like nettles. it happens to me an i no i am no alergic


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Now I've just been doing a bit of thinking and doing the math for how much I have spent on my whole system including propagation light and chamber....

For the tent, lightsboth fluoro and HPS, pot system, air conditioner, exhaust fan, pedestal fan, air pumps, water pump, nutrients, hydroton clayballs, rockwool, timers and powerboards, I reckon I have spent close to $2500.... Now if I calculate how much I would spend on gear in a week, well this system will pay for itself in its first go.... Further down the track, I plan to install solar panels just for my system... Have already spoke to my hydroguy about that...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 7, 2010)

well thats how i started my 1st grow paid for ma new grow


----------



## Smallsn (Jan 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Now I've just been doing a bit of thinking and doing the math for how much I have spent on my whole system including propagation light and chamber....
> 
> For the tent, lightsboth fluoro and HPS, pot system, air conditioner, exhaust fan, pedestal fan, air pumps, water pump, nutrients, hydroton clayballs, rockwool, timers and powerboards, I reckon I have spent close to $2500.... Now if I calculate how much I would spend on gear in a week, well this system will pay for itself in its first go.... Further down the track, I plan to install solar panels just for my system... Have already spoke to my hydroguy about that...


How much are solar panels anyways?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Smallsn said:


> How much are solar panels anyways?


 
It varies... Have got to do some research on the subject... On youtube apparantely you can make them fairly easily and cheaply... But I will get back to you on that...


----------



## biggun (Jan 7, 2010)

You girls are as exciting as the girls you grow.... God I love girls


----------



## mygirls (Jan 7, 2010)

things look pretty good. keep up the goodgrow.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 7, 2010)

I have put in some seeds that I helped a friend procure through cross polination of a male and female... It rendered some nice looking seeds, its a white widow and northern lights cross, this is the first time my friend has tried this technique so it should be really interesting to see what they look like....

I have also got the White Rhino to crack, gosh I hope I get one female from those two seeds so I can turn it into a mother...

I'm also getting my last few seeds of the white widow going..

Shall post more when you can actually see something....


----------



## mygirls (Jan 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I have put in some seeds that I helped a friend procure through cross polination of a male and female... It rendered some nice looking seeds, its a white widow and northern lights cross, this is the first time my friend has tried this technique so it should be really interesting to see what they look like....
> 
> I have also got the White Rhino to crack, gosh I hope I get one female from those two seeds so I can turn it into a mother...
> 
> ...


 ya im getting readyto start sum beans and i have some NL? cross notsure with what i'l have to look.i forget what seeds i have but they are good strains that i know. i'll be watching this grow.. growon girl.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I have been growing on and off for years now and since I've started again there have been a few more developments in the nutrient arena so I had a steep learning curve this time considering I use Canna Nutrients only...


How are you liking Canna? I've decided to use their base line for my new hydro setup.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 8, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> How are you liking Canna? I've decided to use their base line for my new hydro setup.


I have always loved Canna... Its been good to me that's for sure... And its not difficult to use, idiot proof really... The only product I don't like is Cannaboost, I've been using it from day one into flower and I don't think its made any difference... 

I have heard good things from my hydroguy about Aqua.... Are you going to be doing a journal, as I would like to follow along...


----------



## SYROUS (Jan 8, 2010)

hey lacey you likw that rhizotonic ive treied it didnt like as much as liquid black crystal,from dry flower products if you come across u should try wonderful


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 8, 2010)

SYROUS said:


> hey lacey you likw that rhizotonic ive treied it didnt like as much as liquid black crystal,from dry flower products if you come across u should try wonderful


Liquid black crystal, I shall be on the look out for the product and give it a go... Always looking for something better....

Are you growing at the moment???


----------



## SYROUS (Jan 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Liquid black crystal, I shall be on the look out for the product and give it a go... Always looking for something better....
> 
> Are you growing at the moment???


yes i just started a journal im on round three round 4 veg syrous skunkxkush and friends its called


----------



## eightenough (Jan 8, 2010)

hey lacey just checking on your girls. i am subscribed now. i will be watching them grow. looking good


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 8, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey lacey just checking on your girls. i am subscribed now. i will be watching them grow. looking good


 
Hi eight, my fave subscriber.... good to see you... See you this morning sometime...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, my new flouro light and my little propagation chamber is going great guns... The cross bred seeds that I attempted have practically exploded out of their shells... In fact all of the seeds I have put in, have cracked and are well on their way...

Simple little system that works bloody wonderfully 

All of this took 3 days, 3 DAYS!!!!!

Will post more on the big tent tonight... Just waiting on the lights...

PS, its 39 degrees celcius here in Australia today... Its bloody hot, thank God I only run my lights at night, cause there is very little I can do about these kinds of temps... Even with an air conditioner...


----------



## highflyby (Jan 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Wow, my new flouro light and my little propagation chamber is going great guns... The cross bred seeds that I attempted have practically exploded out of their shells... In fact all of the seeds I have put in, have cracked and are well on their way...
> 
> Simple little system that works bloody wonderfully
> 
> ...


Everything is looking great lacey  Good to see all those seedlings are already popping. Keep up the good work, Im scribed and along for the ride on this one 

Cheers


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 9, 2010)

subbed.........rob


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 9, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Everything is looking great lacey  Good to see all those seedlings are already popping. Keep up the good work, Im scribed and along for the ride on this one
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, welcome.... 

My white widow is a slow maturing strain so I have still got about 5 - 6 weeks to go, but I will be patient...

I can't get over how fast the seedlings popped... The cross polination must have worked welll because the seeds are soooooo viable....

Hopefully I will see you here again..

Laceygirl...


----------



## highflyby (Jan 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thank you, welcome....
> 
> My white widow is a slow maturing strain so I have still got about 5 - 6 weeks to go, but I will be patient...
> 
> ...


im here for the longhaul 

Ill have to link you to some of the pink white widow my buddy grew this year...its flower time was waaaay too long so it didnt turn out as potent, but still very beautiful bud


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 9, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> subbed.........rob


Thanks Rob, welcome


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, the pics I'm about to post are only 5 hours after the last ones.... They are growing so quickly, I'm sure if I layed down in front of them and watched for a while, I would see them grow...lol.....

This is unexpected as the ones that shot first were the cross breeds.. I really need to ring my friend and get the exact genetics of them... He did tell me, but you know, too many cones...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Wow, the pics I'm about to post are only 5 hours after the last ones.... They are growing so quickly, I'm sure if I layed down in front of them and watched for a while, I would see them grow...lol.....
> 
> This is unexpected as the ones that shot first were the cross breeds.. I really need to ring my friend and get the exact genetics of them... He did tell me, but you know, too many cones...


Great news, I know the genetics and I'm so bloody excited....

Its white rhino crossed with white widow.... How fucking awesome is that..??. 

This is going to be the most interesting plant... The whole ten seeds have germinated and are well on their way to slight veging and then sexing.... I'm so excited, this is the first time I've ever tried breeding.


----------



## igrowdro (Jan 10, 2010)

hey!! just a tip: i heard that the white strains are pretty pretty lengthy to root when cloning. just a heads up. i will b watching these tiny little seedlings grow!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

igrowdro said:


> hey!! just a tip: i heard that the white strains are pretty pretty lengthy to root when cloning. just a heads up. i will b watching these tiny little seedlings grow!


thank you for that, I didn't know that... I plan to use Rhizotonic by Canna to help with root formation... Its the most amazing stuff, so I will be most careful and vigilant with it...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Well things are starting to move along a little more swiftly now... I am very impressed with how the girls are going..

I am now prepared for a longer flowering but it will be worth it I have been assured... No nute burn or anything else of the like so far, although I have noticed a significant increase in their water intake... I topped up my res tonight with 30 litres. They are also really starting to take up the nutrient, all good signs....

Stay tuned....


----------



## mygirls (Jan 10, 2010)

looks very nice. good looking plants girl keep it green


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Well things are starting to move along a little more swiftly now... I am very impressed with how the girls are going..
> 
> I am now prepared for a longer flowering but it will be worth it I have been assured... No nute burn or anything else of the like so far, although I have noticed a significant increase in their water intake... I topped up my res tonight with 30 litres. They are also really starting to take up the nutrient, all good signs....
> 
> Stay tuned....


Yea I grew 48 WW once before. That switch to flowering I had to fill my res every 2 days compared to about every 4 or so in veg. Them bitches like that drank.


----------



## highflyby (Jan 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Well things are starting to move along a little more swiftly now... I am very impressed with how the girls are going...
> Stay tuned....


Everything is looking good....not too far along until you'll be harvesting 

Im excited to see how that rhino cross turns out.....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Everything is looking good....not too far along until you'll be harvesting
> 
> Im excited to see how that rhino cross turns out.....


Me too.. It gonna take a while to make sure one of them is female and grow it to the point where I can take cuttings, but yeah its going to be great to see what comes of it...  I really want a rhino mother, so out of 2 seeds I germinated lets hope for one big girl....

I've still got about 5-6 weeks for the big tent.....The waiting does kill me.....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> Yea I grew 48 WW once before. That switch to flowering I had to fill my res every 2 days compared to about every 4 or so in veg. Them bitches like that drank.


Yes they are starting to drink like fish, so I am happy things are progressing.....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Well let it not be said that nature hath the power to run amoketh....lol...

My seedlings practically exploded out of their shells. The seeds I bred are definately quicker off the mark than my other purchased seeds but they are also newer, like a few weeks old...

The first picture is of the whole gang in their humidy crib...

Second picture is of the strain I want to happen most which is the Rhino, I only have these two seeds left... Moving a little slower, but moving nonetheless...

Third picture are of the Widow X Rhino... Just going balistic...

Seedling pictures are boring, so I wont post many more until they get some size about them... Back to the big tent with more photos in a couple of days....

Laceygirl....


----------



## highflyby (Jan 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Well let it not be said that nature hath the power to run amoketh....lol...
> 
> Laceygirl....



 I think your going to love these ladies, you bred them, and look how they reward you. Early prouting, and fast growth, lets hope this continues


----------



## highflyby (Jan 10, 2010)

Well i epically failed and posted twice.....sooooo......random conversation piece.....how much longer do you think on the main room? Whats the trichs lookin like?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Well i epically failed and posted twice.....sooooo......random conversation piece.....how much longer do you think on the main room? Whats the trichs lookin like?


To be honest I reckon I have at least 5 -6 weeks... That will take it to over 11 weeks... Trichs are forming slowly, but due to the fact they are still babies, I won't see the good stuff forming until after I use PK 13-14... Man that stuff is the shit... Its pharmaceutical grade so you can only use it for a week, but trust me you will see a definate difference... I'll make sure to post pics...

Not a bad answer for a random conversation....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

_I am so bloody excited.....

I bought some seeds and split them up and gave some to a friend as you do, trying to split the odds on getting as many females as we could, I gave him the rhino and said good luck see you in a couple of weeks... Well as luck had it he had males... Instead of lemons we made lemonade and put it next to my female of white widow and let nature do its thing..
Quarantined away from everything else of course...

Well now I have successfully cross bred and germinated white rhino and widow... I cannot wait to see what these bloody things look like....I feel like a friggin scientist.....  

How chuffed am I? Just bloody ask me....    _

_I was quite pleased with myself.... Sorry guys, I was high...._


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 11, 2010)

Day 36 just over half way there now...

Wow, I am not in a hurry to grow white widow again... Just takes too long... Especially for a greedy smoker like me.... Patience is not easily come by, but I become Zen and think it will all be worth it in the end...

I am going to add PK13-14 next week or the week after, I haven't decided yet (its much harder to use a product that meant for an eight week flowering period)..for one week only, then back to reg nutes till I flush....


----------



## igrowdro (Jan 11, 2010)

looks like you will have a pretty high yield. i wish it only took about 3 weeks to veg and flower, and get an ounce a plant, cause i hate waitin too. it takes way to long.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 11, 2010)

igrowdro said:


> looks like you will have a pretty high yield. i wish it only took about 3 weeks to veg and flower, and get an ounce a plant, cause i hate waitin too. it takes way to long.


lol... So with you there.. Can't wait to get my white rhino up and running for my next grow...Not as high a yielder as the widow, but faster growing..


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 11, 2010)

Well you guys be the judge here...

The first picture I have posted is of the seeds that I have bred (White Rhino x White Widow), from two plants that I grew from seed from a breeder in Holland...

The second picture is of the seeds that I bought from the breeder in Holland....White Widow x 3 at the back and White Rhino x 2 at the front....

My bred seeds are looking much healthier, growing much faster, are stronger and more uniform, and the bought seeds look like shit..and the funny thing is these (first picture) are the children of the second photo...

They have had exactly the same conditions, nothing different and I think the results are screaming at me... My question is, why is this?????


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 11, 2010)

Its called Hybrid Vigor. Whenever you cross two different strains(albeit WW and WR aren't completely different) they will grow faster than some Inbred Line. Im sure those seeds you bought have been inbred at least once. Who knows really how often though.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 12, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Its called Hybrid Vigor. Whenever you cross two different strains(albeit WW and WR aren't completely different) they will grow faster than some Inbred Line. Im sure those seeds you bought have been inbred at least once. Who knows really how often though.


Hybrid Vigor, Thanks Dave, but that leads me to yet another question, is this a good thing????

I'm a little confused... Cause they look unreal..!!! Any info you could give me would be great....


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, I too am using CANNA nuits i have the whole range too, but bought some experimental boosts, I have 2 DWC homemade pvc 5l biscuit tubs modified with 2 air stones, I bought CHA-CHING...an expensive boost that promises huge THC gains  , and another by advanced nuits which name excapes me now, my photos show early veg state, cos my bastard computer wont let me upload any more files to my RIU profile, I have used 2x 90watt ufo led's @ 2x 630nm and a 150w blue spec ENVIROLITE, for veg, am currently using a 250watt red spec ENVIROLITE for flowering as well as the 2 UFO's, so far fantastic results... I have kept a picture journal of the growth from start to date to finsh and once i fix the bug on my computer i will up load my conclusion, I have used CANNA before and would never stray from them as the results have been perfect evey time!!! check out my pics to see all my nuits... a fair few  but as i previously stated crap bud is a thing in the past for me! your ladies look great I would love to run 2 or even 1 600 but cost, (of electricity) heat (in my grow cupboard) ..even with a cooltube, is way to high and location of the setup meaning everytime i open the doors to my ladies the light floods the whole room...painted white lol, not cool! I origionaly had a 250 watt hps but thats when i realised to work with CFL's ... not the crappy little ones lol, but the 150's and up... might change again to a 300w dual spec ENVIROLITE, but will need to pay close attention to the heat difference from the built in ballsts. I am growing 2 @tm. a skunk/cheese/kush cross and jack herer, the cross has bloody huge leaves twice the span of my hands... i'd say about 13inch blades and jack is a bigger fuller plant but has no where near the potency of my little cross, how do i supercrop??? is that where i pinch the new leaf tips that sprout out the top of the stems to give 2 cola's instead of 1 or is that something else i have overlooked?? Best of luck with your grow tlk soon from STELTHY


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 12, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi, I too am using CANNA nuits i have the whole range too, but bought some experimental boosts, I have 2 DWC homemade pvc 5l biscuit tubs modified with 2 air stones, I bought CHA-CHING...an expensive boost that promises huge THC gains  , and another by advanced nuits which name excapes me now, my photos show early veg state, cos my bastard computer wont let me upload any more files to my RIU profile, I have used 2x 90watt ufo led's @ 2x 630nm and a 150w blue spec ENVIROLITE, for veg, am currently using a 250watt red spec ENVIROLITE for flowering as well as the 2 UFO's, so far fantastic results... I have kept a picture journal of the growth from start to date to finsh and once i fix the bug on my computer i will up load my conclusion, I have used CANNA before and would never stray from them as the results have been perfect evey time!!! check out my pics to see all my nuits... a fair few  but as i previously stated crap bud is a thing in the past for me! your ladies look great I would love to run 2 or even 1 600 but cost, (of electricity) heat (in my grow cupboard) ..even with a cooltube, is way to high and location of the setup meaning everytime i open the doors to my ladies the light floods the whole room...painted white lol, not cool! I origionaly had a 250 watt hps but thats when i realised to work with CFL's ... not the crappy little ones lol, but the 150's and up... might change again to a 300w dual spec ENVIROLITE, but will need to pay close attention to the heat difference from the built in ballsts. I am growing 2 @tm. a skunk/cheese/kush cross and jack herer, the cross has bloody huge leaves twice the span of my hands... i'd say about 13inch blades and jack is a bigger fuller plant but has no where near the potency of my little cross, how do i supercrop??? is that where i pinch the new leaf tips that sprout out the top of the stems to give 2 cola's instead of 1 or is that something else i have overlooked?? Best of luck with your grow tlk soon from STELTHY


 
Always good to see another Canna grower... They really are the best products as far as I am concerned... I don't like Cannaboost with White Widow but I am willing to give it another go with a different strain... I also love PK 13-14..

I too am interested in Advanced Nutrients... I've seen some great results from other growers on YouTube using these nutes, so I might try it one day... But right now, its Canna all the way for me... Thanks for the post...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 12, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hybrid Vigor, Thanks Dave, but that leads me to yet another question, is this a good thing????
> 
> I'm a little confused... Cause they look unreal..!!! Any info you could give me would be great....


Of course its a good thing. I cant give you much more information than its good. You can try the search function or google it. 



laceygirl said:


> Always good to see another Canna grower... They really are the best products as far as I am concerned... I don't like Cannaboost with White Widow but I am willing to give it another go with a different strain... I also love PK 13-14..
> 
> I too am interested in Advanced Nutrients... I've seen some great results from other growers on YouTube using these nutes, so I might try it one day... But right now, its Canna all the way for me... Thanks for the post...


Do you really want to try nutes from a company that purposely splits nutrients that should be ONE package, into multiple parts? Theres no more sure sign of a rip-off than 2 part veg formula, or bloom formulas. They prey on the gullible growers and make them think they need eighteen million different products to grow weed, when its as FddBlk would say "Bullshit!"

Any company out there that makes nutes for weed specifically is pretty much guaranteed to try and rip you off in my book. Doesn't mean they have some good products in their lineup. Just dont get swept into believing everything they tell you.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally this lazy strain is starting to show good growth signs... I love going into the tent each night now, I never know how they are going to look...



I am going to use PK 13-14 next week I think... Its hard because PK13-14 is mainly used for 8 week flowering plants and I'm adding at least 3 weeks onto that...

Any ideas anyone???


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2010)

i would add extra weeks in between 6 - 7 to account for the long flowering


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 13, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i would add extra weeks in between 6 - 7 to account for the long flowering


 
So I should wait about another 10 - 14 days to try and even things out?


----------



## eightenough (Jan 13, 2010)

looking good. really starting to come along now. cant wait to see them on friday.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2010)

ye i would leave it a week. then add PK13/14


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all, I went out to my favourite Hydro shop today and talked to them about a mother tent/vegging room... Since I now have the big flowering tent and my propagation chamber, all I need is my mother tent/veging room. 

The great thing about my hydroshop is they will build me anything I need and they don't charge me for it.. They will even help design the system for you if you wish.. They always accomodate what ever requests I throw at them.. And they will source materials from everywhere to keep me happy... Such a great shop.....

I put in an order for a 900mm x 1500mm diamond mylar tent, exactly the same as my flowering tent, just smaller. I am putting a little flood and drain system with 4 pots with vermiculite and perlite in a drain tray so they will soak up the water and nutes from the bottom of the pots...A little reservoir will be underneath the pots with the water pump. I also asked for 2 computer fans for my intake and exhaust..This system will be totally automated. I decided to run a 400watt Metal Halide light to get my mothers nice and bushy... I am going to keep cutting the hell out of the plants to keep them relatively small... I am so excited.. I am almost completely set up... I can do everything under the one roof, this has been a dream of mine for so many years... Now I can stay at home and grow and just be a good mother to my children...

Will post pics of my entire setup in two weeks time... So bloody excited...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys, getting closer to harvest... I am really starting to like how this plant is turning out...Its fattening up nicely..

I plan to give it PK 13-14 at 49 days of flowering, its a products where I really can't afford to miss the window, so I am reckoning its a pretty safe time to do it for the longer flowering Widow...

The pics I have posted are of my choice of nutrients, the big tent with the girls as they are today, and my seedlings..

My bred seeds are clearly doing better than the purchased ones, so I am hoping the purchased seeds will survive and hopefully thrive so I can get a decent look at them... I really wanted a strong White Rhino female... I already have a White Widow mother.. I have also removed the top of the humidity crib as they are quite established for seedlings.. If they start to show too many signs of stress I will put it back on...

My bred seeds will be sexed as soon as they are bigger and a strong female will make it to my mother tent...


----------



## eightenough (Jan 14, 2010)

those crossed seedlings look super strong, so does that white widow on the left and the rhino on the right. the big tent is looking awesome too. the girls look like they are starting to hit their stride. i bet they are stinky too.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

eightenough said:


> those crossed seedlings look super strong, so does that white widow on the left and the rhino on the right. the big tent is looking awesome too. the girls look like they are starting to hit their stride. i bet they are stinky too.


The white Rhino are the two seeds at the front and the White Widow are the three seeds at the back, the sad things but I am hoping they will come back... Rhizotonic will definately do the trick...

And yes they are starting to smell, but the carbon filter is working a treat, can't wait to show you my new set up tomorrow...


----------



## mygirls (Jan 14, 2010)

looking good girl. looks like your having or had a bit with heat. hows things going


----------



## lazyboy (Jan 14, 2010)

First post! subscribed. it looks great!


----------



## highflyby (Jan 14, 2010)

Lacy I;ve said this before, But man those bread seeds are looking TREMENDOUSLY better than the store bought :/

I think thats a good think, I would defiantly keep up with those seeds, get them stable and you got yourself a nice strain.

Keep up the good work girl, congrats on the new tent too  

+Rep


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Lacy I;ve said this before, But man those bread seeds are looking TREMENDOUSLY better than the store bought :/
> 
> I think thats a good think, I would defiantly keep up with those seeds, get them stable and you got yourself a nice strain.
> 
> ...


G'day High good to see you again... Thanks for the rep, appreciate it...

I am soooo impressed with my seeds I love the fact I get to look at a whole new plant THAT I CREATED,  I am definately going to share the wealth, wish there was some way I could get a cutting to you... Hang on, I still have some seeds...PM me...

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

lazyboy said:


> First post! subscribed. it looks great!


Welcome Lazyboy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2010)

so how ya girls doing laceygirl?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> so how ya girls doing laceygirl?


Morning Princess, (its 9 am in Oz lol)

They are doing great... They are finally starting to "grow legs" and they are on the final stretch for home... Gonna PK 13-14 at 49 days and then just sit back till I flush, then the curing starts... They are definately slower but starting to kick...

How's your babies, I see you at 12/12 now... Good stuff...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2010)

ye its only day 4 for ma girls. ita 10 pm ere, just watching a film with mr west called shallow grave


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye its only day 4 for ma girls. ita 10 pm ere, just watching a film with mr west called shallow grave


Cool, I am heading back out to the hydro shop...lol..


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 14, 2010)

mygirls said:


> looking good girl. looks like your having or had a bit with heat. hows things going


The heads that are the closest to the light are suffering a bit, I didn't think they would get as tall as they did.. But otherwise its a really healthy set of plants.. I have an air conditoner in there so I'm pretty much climate controlled so my temp never gets above 28 degrees celcius.. (I don't know the conversion to farenheit) 

Its a heavy sativa strain, that's why it looks so ugly..


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, just posting some more pictures of the big tent... I want to show people how a slow strain develops over time, so they will know what to expect if they have a slower growing strain like mine... It could be used as a good reference point...

Still in two minds about the whole PK 13-14 thing... I reckon I will buckle and probably do it next Monday or Tuesday... 

Should see some wicked results that week, if I get the bud explosion window right....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Well the humidity crib has been opened for a few days now and it seems I have great survivability from my ten and even the 5 bought seeds, though a couple of those look so worse for wear... My bred seeds on the other hand are looking bloody brilliant.. I am using 4ml of Canna's Rhizotonic per 1 litre of water and I reckon its why they are kicking on so well.... I have lightly drenched the cubes with it and I foliar feed six times a day...

That's all for now, more on the big tent later...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are more pics...


----------



## eightenough (Jan 16, 2010)

they look even better in person. so keen to taste. never smoked white widow before.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 16, 2010)

eightenough said:


> they look even better in person. so keen to taste. never smoked white widow before.


 the ww ive smoke has been gorgous. lemony taste


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 16, 2010)

G'day all, I've just had one of those holy shit moments... I've been posting photos of my girls on the White Widow thread and I'm really glad I did.... Things that I wouldn't have normally picked up myself have been shown to me by other caring widow growers... How cool is that? Online advice 24/7...

Apparantely I am over fertilizing a little so tonight I have to flush the entire system for a day, then seal all the FUCKING light leaks that I didn't know were there... My extension chord has a light in the bottom indicating its "on-ness" that is not helping, my air conditioning duct is FUCKING WHITE, vented straight to the outside near the window in my shed, light gets in there, the zippers on the tent are not FUCKING light proof... Man  
This is shit that I should have been on top of Friggin weeks ago... Could kick my own arse.... Will post more pics in a week... I am too ashamed...


----------



## igrowdro (Jan 17, 2010)

hey don't be ashamed girl, shit happens. but i am glad that you did find out theses things. your girls are still beautiful. 
my air conditioner is near a street light, but there wasn't shit i could do about light getting in on my last grow, but i did redo my set-up for my next grow,https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/292484-home-made-grow-tent-future.html, but i still may have problems with light leaks. light leaks can delay the harvest date by weeks. i think thats why my indica dominant plant took so long to finish. i had it in 12/12 for 12 weeks. and i didn't have any amber trichs. they were some clear with mostly milky. some1 told me that it could have been an indica plant with sativa buding scedule. but that shit is some fire smoke, and tastes really good.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 17, 2010)

Well my hubby and I spent a couple of hours in the tent last night, trying to seal up the light leaks that I didn't even know about... Well I just checked them this morning and I think I have succeeded.  Still I am going to buy some reflective plumbers tape as the duct tape will react to the heat, it was just a quick fix...

I also completely drained the reservoir and replaced it with good, clean, low pH water, and 40 mls of Rhizotonic just to help the plants repair. I was told I may have been over fertilizing..

I think I will use PK 13-14 tonight, I've slowed them down enough with my lighting issue so I really need to kick them along. I will make the final decision when I look at them tonight... Maybe I will wait a couple more days, just not to stress the plants too much..

Not a happy camper...


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 17, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> the ww ive smoke has been gorgous. lemony taste


My friend and I settled on lemon pepper the other day. 



laceygirl said:


> This is shit that I should have been on top of Friggin weeks ago... Could kick my own arse.... Will post more pics in a week... I am too ashamed...


It's only time to be "ashamed" when a problem is discovered and not addressed.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^^ i agree with kat on the light issue ...rob


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Just like to say a quick thank you to everyone for all your help and advice, its been invaluable... This website should win awards...

I have decided to let them have one more day of just plain, low pH water with Rhizotonic... I am going to flush the entire system tomorrow night and start with PK 13-14. I am going to drop the nutrients to 900 ppm which slightly lower than recommended.... Will keep up with the Rhizotonic as its only 0.5ml per litre... Its a nice little boost...Great for root health, essential when using DWC and top feeders..

Will take more pics in the coming days...
Feeling a little better about it today....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Always good to see another Canna grower... They really are the best products as far as I am concerned... I don't like Cannaboost with White Widow but I am willing to give it another go with a different strain... I also love PK 13-14..
> 
> I too am interested in Advanced Nutrients... I've seen some great results from other growers on YouTube using these nutes, so I might try it one day... But right now, its Canna all the way for me... Thanks for the post...


Just an update on Advanced Nutrients... I went to my hydro guy whose been the business for 15 years here in town, and he told me that the Australian arm of Advanced Nutrients have gone out of business... They no longer ship to Oz....That really doesn't fill me with too much confidence about that particular company....


----------



## goatslayer (Jan 18, 2010)

Personally I am very happy with Advanced Nutrients as I am a first time grower and am having fantastic results. Very potent I only use at 1/3 strength in soil and had some burn when they were small(noob mistake). I use micro, grow, bloom, and carbo load.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 18, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl here, just a quick update on the seedlings... 

Well they have all survived bar one White Widow, but it had no hope poor thing, just did nothing....Everything else is thriving....

Canna Rhizotonic is all I am using on them at full strength - 4ml per litre, and they love it.... They all have roots and now and all I am waiting for is my my new tent, so for now I can let them get a little bigger under the flouro and then I can sex them....

I also took a cutting from a really nice looking plant a friend owns, that we have no idea of its origins, all we know is that it was a wicked smoke... So its in the humidity crib with the seedlings now, I used Clonex gel so here's hoping in a few more days I will have roots on her too!!!!!

Will post pics of the big tent tonight...

Laceygirl...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 19, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all, Laceygirl here, just a quick update on the seedlings...
> 
> Well they have all survived bar one White Widow, but it had no hope poor thing, just did nothing....Everything else is thriving....
> 
> ...


Looks like it may be time to introduce them to nutes. If you're growing in a soil-less medium that has no nutes, they need to be introduced at an early age. As early as 5 days from seed. 

Im sure you've read seedlings shouldn't get nutes for 2-3 weeks, but that really applies to soils where nutes are already present.

Your basically doing a hydro grow with the seedlings atm, and they do need nutes. 

BTW, what type of lighting do you have them under?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 19, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Looks like Im sure you've read seedlings shouldn't get nutes for 2-3 weeks, but that really applies to soils where nutes are already present.
> 
> Your basically doing a hydro grow with the seedlings atm, and they do need nutes.
> 
> BTW, what type of lighting do you have them under?


Hi Dave 

I have just started to introduce nutes to them today... The Rhizotonic has a little nute in it....Just at 1/4 strength Canna A and B then gradually build... I have them under a ...2 x 55 watt delux white propagator which gives off just the right amount of heat and light... Day light, not cool or blue...

They go into my mother cupboard to grow to size so that they can be sexed, on Thursday... Then they will be under a 400watt Metal Halide... Will post pics when its done, don't pick up the new tent till Thursday morning....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 19, 2010)

Well the damage has been done from the light leaks... The leaves were still growing when the lights were off, due to me not checking so its probably set me back 2 weeks...

But the good news is the plants are still going strong... They just look funny with the extra elongated finger leaves on the heads...

Everyone else on here takes photos when their plants have been stripped of leaves to make the buds look bigger.... Well I am not going to do that, cause I am growing the whole plant Goddamit....

I have learned much from the white widow thread, thank God for them...

I have just flushed the system for 2 days with low pH water and Rhizotonic only. I have now added PK 13-14 and will do so for the rest of the week... I added 100mls to a 60 litre tank. That's actually less than recommended... I am running the system at about 900 ppm, which is less than recommended but only just...

Now all I can do it just keep the pH down, watch the nutes and get ready for the ripening and flush.... yay, coming down to the final stages now... I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel...

Would like to thank DaveCoulier too... His advice has been priceless.... Big kiss mwuuahhhh....

The third picture is actually of the buds that are under the 400watt metal halide, much more gentle than the 1000watt HPS. The buds look more "serene" if that makes any sense...Not such a harsh light making them do stuff...

Laceygirl...


----------



## mygirls (Jan 19, 2010)

what damage from light leaks. i have light leaks all the time and have never had an ill effect from it what so ever. my window and door just has a piece of plactic that hangs over it and when the wind blows and its still light out and the girls are asleep light enters my room for about 4 hours ofter lights out.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 19, 2010)

mygirls said:


> what damage from light leaks. i have light leaks all the time and have never had an ill effect from it what so ever. my window and door just has a piece of plactic that hangs over it and when the wind blows and its still light out and the girls are asleep light enters my room for about 4 hours ofter lights out.


Fair Dinkum? Well can you take a photo of your widow and let me have a look please...??? My widow were still growing in the dark, you can tell by the leaves on the heads, they are really elongated... If you have light leaks, do your plants look like mine??? Thanks for your help...Any info would be appreciated...

Just checked your journal.. Yeah, yours look alright... Might look at the ferts, as my ph is always good.. I check that every night...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jan 20, 2010)

hey gurl great set-up im also a femalle grower me and my boyfriend have learned soo much from this siteif u have any quesstions feel free to assk...subscribed


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Everyone else on here takes photos when their plants have been stripped of leaves to make the buds look bigger.... Well I am not going to do that, cause I am growing the whole plant Goddamit....


No kidding!  I didn't do that either. Then again, some of us don't feel like we're in a "contest" of sorts. 



Solcyn26 said:


> hey gurl great set-up im also a femalle grower me and my boyfriend have learned soo much from this siteif u have any quesstions feel free to assk...subscribed


Hey girl, you've been missed!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Just an update on my girls... We are now at 46 days, so a little over 3-4 weeks to go now....

I am 4 days into PK 13-14 and I am liking the results...

God this is the longest grow I've ever done, talk about patience is a virtue...

More in about 4 days on the big tent, will post more pics of the seedlings shortly...

Laceygirl....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like they are filling out nicley...rob


----------



## eightenough (Jan 22, 2010)

hey there, they are looking realy good. fattening up nicely. not too long now. i cant wait to see how your little seedling are going. i bet there are better than the one i got off you. i only started the rhizotonic today. i have seen what it does to your seedling. i want to see what it does to the one i have.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Just an update on my girls... We are now at 46 days, so a little over 3-4 weeks to go now....
> 
> I am 4 days into PK 13-14 and I am liking the results...
> 
> ...


Yea that pk will boost em just dont use it more than 2 weeks....Looks AWESOME LaceyGIRL


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 22, 2010)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea that pk will boost em just dont use it more than 2 weeks....Looks AWESOME LaceyGIRL


Hi there purpdaddy, thank you, they are really starting to come along... Still a ways to go yet, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now...

Thanks for the tip on the PK 13-14. Since I am using it at full strength, I am only going to use it for a week, and since I only bought the 250ml bottle, that's about as long as it will last...

I will return to regular flowering nutes after this phase but I will lower the PPM to 800... On the home stretch now....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 22, 2010)

They are still under just a flouro and I wont be moving them for a couple of weeks yet, but I am really proud of these... The bought ones don't compare, I will post pics of those later as I am heading to the pool with the kids, its 39 degrees celcius here at the moment...

But these babies, wow... They are responding excellently to the nutrients and I love love love Rhizotonic...

They are on full strenth nutes but I am foliar feeding only....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 23, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again with a couple of close up shots of my buds... Now these have been flushed, I have no other leaf curling anywhere on any of the plants I am about 47 days into flowering, and only the heads are shooting these weird leaves. Another friend of mine is growing the same strain and it happens to his as well, is this just a weird-arse strain?


----------



## igrowdro (Jan 23, 2010)

i'd like to take a wiff of those


----------



## old time smoker (Jan 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> They are still under just a flouro and I wont be moving them for a couple of weeks yet, but I am really proud of these... The bought ones don't compare, I will post pics of those later as I am heading to the pool with the kids, its 39 degrees celcius here at the moment...
> 
> But these babies, wow... They are responding excellently to the nutrients and I love love love Rhizotonic...
> 
> They are on full strenth nutes but I am foliar feeding only....



Been following the progress of your grow - very impressive! I also have some WW in flower now - 30 days flowering - it is doing awesome too. I was a little disappointed when you started talking about the cycle for flowering, and it taking longer than 8 wks - it said on Worlwide seeds 8 wks - bummer! By the way - getting ready to start using Advanced Nutrients (just got done using General Hydroponics) will let you know how it goes. Take care, also subscribed ++rep


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 23, 2010)

old time smoker said:


> Been following the progress of your grow - very impressive! I also have some WW in flower now - 30 days flowering - it is doing awesome too. I was a little disappointed when you started talking about the cycle for flowering, and it taking longer than 8 wks - it said on Worlwide seeds 8 wks - bummer! By the way - getting ready to start using Advanced Nutrients (just got done using General Hydroponics) will let you know how it goes. Take care, also subscribed ++rep


Hi there, thanks for the rep, Widow does take longer than eight weeks... I've learn't a lot from the white widow thread. This plant takes longer to mature, I will keep posting photos as there are some very experienced growers on here, who grow nothing but Widow, and they know their shit, that's for sure, so I am going to stick it out for 10-11 weeks depending on the trich colour. I need to buy a microscope... You should check the thread out... Its very informative...

Post some pics of your grow...

My room is really starting to stink now, even with the kick arse carbon filter I have... All good signs...  Can't wait to pull it, dry it and smoke it....

Laceygirl....


----------



## highflyby (Jan 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all, Laceygirl again with a couple of close up shots of my buds... Now these have been flushed, I have no other leaf curling anywhere on any of the plants I am about 47 days into flowering, and only the heads are shooting these weird leaves. Another friend of mine is growing the same strain and it happens to his as well, is this just a weird-arse strain?


Didnt know if anyone got back to you on this lacey....I would definatly say there could be a few things to cause this.....check your pH. If all seems well, your plant is just going through the flowering phase, and iv seen some plants do that curl shit while flowering...so who knows...i dont :[

Good Luck! Keep up the good work 

+rep lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are update pictures of my girls... I am now on the 6th and last day of PK 13-14 and I must say it has made a huge difference...

I am only using it for 6 days as I used the last of the bottle tonight... Its been using about 20 litres of water a day right now, and I will let it have one more day of what is left in the reservoir, and then I will return to regular flowering nutes at about 900PPM till I am ready to flush.. I am not really going by days anymore, I am just letting the plant tell me what to do...

I can't wait, so close now...

Gonna be a great smoke that's for sure... I've still got at least 3-4 weeks till completion... Hopefully you'll stick around for the rest of the ride...

Laceygirl....


----------



## highflyby (Jan 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I am not really going by days anymore, I am just letting the plant tell me what to do...
> 
> Laceygirl....



Good girl 

i dont even bother which scheduling anymore....Just maybe for the first couple weeks, just to keep track of them...but once their in flower....I drop any form of keeping track....I just wait for the trichs to tell me when its done 


Keep up the good work lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 24, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, and I am so friggin excited.....

I have just picked up my new mylar tent and 400 watt metal halide light, everything is ready to go... Its not as big as the big flowering tent, but it has a flood and drain system with 4 pots, so bloody simple....

Tomorrow is Australia Day here, and its a public holiday, so its a great day to pull the shed out and make more room and find more powerpoints...lol....

Will post pics... When it is set up, I can hold 4 mother plants, they will just stay alive under a 110 watt day light warm flouro until I need them to veg, then I will throw the 400watt over them. This is something I have always dreamed of... I am now totally self sufficient.... Pot dealers can now officially kiss my arse....

My hydroguy built this whole thing for me, including the aluminium frame to hold the system... Its perfect... He even drilled the holes in the bottom of the pots for me, installed the flood and drainage holes, did all the plumbing, all I have to do, it add my stuff, plug it in and switch it on... Ya gotta love that....Gonna put the seedlings in it straight away and give them 5 days to a week of 18 hours then drop them back to 12 for sexing...

Thanks for watching... Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 24, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Good girl
> 
> i dont even bother which scheduling anymore....Just maybe for the first couple weeks, just to keep track of them...but once their in flower....I drop any form of keeping track....I just wait for the trichs to tell me when its done
> 
> ...


Thanks high, this has been soooo much fun....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Well here tis in all its glory... I have never been so well set up in my life... I never want to have to look up another phone number, hear another excuse or just waste time waiting anymore... If I want pot I shall just go to the cupboard, I've been smoking for a lot of years now and its about time, I got something back...

Flood and drain is soooo simple... I am having a little trouble with the temp, its 32 degrees celcius in the room, but the babies have come out of a humidity crib and its been very hot and humid for them, so I reckon they will handle it for a little while... Just until this ridiculously hot weather breaks... I can't fit an airconditioner in this tent...lol..

I have two of my crossed rhino and widow and just plain white widow and white rhino... God I hope they are female...
They are on 18 hours and will stay that way until I see some real growth then they go back to 12/12 for sexing...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2010)

wkd lil setup there. rep ++++


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> wkd lil setup there. rep ++++


Thanks ganja princess... I reckon its time the girls had a good go at it... You and I are standing up for the girls...  And we are putting in a great representation...

I just hate the initial outlay... I did it the superlazy way, I have built systems and rooms that pack away easily over the years, but this is the only way to go... Fully automated, just set and forget, test the pH and your EC everynight, but other than that, just use your eyes... But in doing it the lazy way, it cost me more...Yeah but I'm laughing all the way to the seedbank....lol....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks ganja princess... I reckon its time the girls had a good go at it... You and I are standing up for the girls...  And we are putting in a great representation...
> 
> I just hate the initial outlay... I did it the superlazy way, I have built systems and rooms that pack away easily over the years, but this is the only way to go... Fully automated, just set and forget, test the pH and your EC everynight, but other than that, just use your eyes... But in doing it the lazy way, it cost me more...Yeah but I'm laughing all the way to the seedbank....lol....


im almost there. im just wanna get some autopots now. but there bloody expensive.


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey! Good growing. But I've got a question. How do you get your seedlings to branch out like that?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 25, 2010)

MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja said:


> Hey! Good growing. But I've got a question. How do you get your seedlings to branch out like that?


The light I use is a flouro, 2 x 55 watt propagation tubes under the one reflector, it gives off day light, not cool or blue and a good amount of heat, the humidity in my humidity chamber is 100%, the temperature is around 28-30 degrees celcius, maybe a bit warmer sometimes, I use rockwool to start the seeds and I use CANNA RHIZOTONIC and Canna products... 

That's all I do, honestly..Oh and I spray them meticulously 6 times a day after they have one and two sets of leaves, I use just RHIZOTONIC from the very beginning..I soak the cubes in Rhizotonic and super low pH'd water about 5.5..only for about half an hour..

The flouro is on two bricks standing on their sides and its the perfect height for my chamber...

I hope this helps.... It could also be the strain... I'm just giving you all the info I have...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That's all I do, honestly..Oh and I spray them meticulously 6 times a day after they have one and two sets of leaves,


i always in an out seeing ma lil ones. dont want them getting to dry now


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> im almost there. im just wanna get some autopots now. but there bloody expensive.


He's australian I believe, and they are a little pricey but I've seen good things... But there are other ways to do sort of the same thing... My new tent is the same thing kinda, only different..lol...It fills to a certain level then it empties then the pump stops and its all good... Reservoir feeding it, its automatic on a timer, but the simplicity of autopots is very cool... I still like to pump air to the roots, I seem to get better results, have you ever considered Deep Water Culture? Its set and forget...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2010)

ye i have but i realli anit got the space for DWC. i like ma coco. then it still feels like gardening


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 25, 2010)

Your light seems a bit far away from your plants. What about the extra stem they build up trying to react the light?
I Googled it, it seems to be cool, and I like your results. I'm going to see if I can get myself some. Thanks.
Do you have any suggestions for pruning?


----------



## old time smoker (Jan 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi there, thanks for the rep, Widow does take longer than eight weeks... I've learn't a lot from the white widow thread. This plant takes longer to mature, I will keep posting photos as there are some very experienced growers on here, who grow nothing but Widow, and they know their shit, that's for sure, so I am going to stick it out for 10-11 weeks depending on the trich colour. I need to buy a microscope... You should check the thread out... Its very informative...
> 
> Post some pics of your grow...
> 
> ...


Lacy
that is where I found your thread - when I see someone who has a nice grow I check out their posts - yours is looking very good. mine is at day 25 today so I have a ways to go. will post you some pics later today - have to wait for the lights.

have a great week
ots


----------



## old time smoker (Jan 25, 2010)

old time smoker said:


> Lacy
> that is where I found your thread - when I see someone who has a nice grow I check out their posts - yours is looking very good. mine is at day 25 today so I have a ways to go. will post you some pics later today - have to wait for the lights.
> 
> have a great week
> ots



Lacey,
here is my girl at day 25 - so what do you think? 
40 more days?

have a good one


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 25, 2010)

old time smoker said:


> Lacey,
> here is my girl at day 25 - so what do you think?
> 40 more days?
> 
> have a good one


Hi there, they are starting to look good... Very healthy... But yes, you do have a long way to go 40 days at the least... I still can't get over the fact I still have 3-4 weeks to go... I am going to let this strain almost turn amber before I pull.... I will harvest when the plant tells me too...


----------



## old time smoker (Jan 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi there, they are starting to look good... Very healthy... But yes, you do have a long way to go 40 days at the least... I still can't get over the fact I still have 3-4 weeks to go... I am going to let this strain almost turn amber before I pull.... I will harvest when the plant tells me too...


Lacey

when you say almost turn amber about what percentage of the trichs? 20%? 40%? 70%? 100%? Are you looking for the couchlock? I have read that when harvesting at 20-30% it's an uplifting high, but if you wait till over 70% of the trichs are amber that is where you get the couchlock high. Since I only have 1 plant in flower now I haven't decided which way to go yet - my next grow I'll have 6 and am planning on doing half at 30% and the other half at 70% so it'll almost be like having 2 kinds. Just wondered when you plan on harvesting.

Have a good one!!!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 26, 2010)

old time smoker said:


> Lacey
> 
> when you say almost turn amber about what percentage of the trichs? 20%? 40%? 70%? 100%? Are you looking for the couchlock? I have read that when harvesting at 20-30% it's an uplifting high, but if you wait till over 70% of the trichs are amber that is where you get the couchlock high. Since I only have 1 plant in flower now I haven't decided which way to go yet - my next grow I'll have 6 and am planning on doing half at 30% and the other half at 70% so it'll almost be like having 2 kinds. Just wondered when you plan on harvesting.
> 
> Have a good one!!!


I have grown this strain before and i've been cutting it down waaaaayy to early... So I've learned thanks to everyone on this site... So I am aiming for at least 60-70% this time... 

I really want to get the most from the plant and see how it goes... I've never grown for this long before in my life and I am looking at other strains that are faster as I am not a patient person, and I hate paying for electricity.... Damn the man..

It will be interesting to see how strong it is compared to my past grows... Keep in touch... Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 26, 2010)

G'day all how's everyone doing? Laceygirl back with more... 

I had a bit of a catastrophe today, my exhaust fan for my mother tent, became unbalanced and stopped working. And today being a public holiday here in Australia, I've had to rig something up myself (note the hanging fan...lol) until I can get back to the hydro shop tomorrow..

I've also had to transplant my seedlings into these really cute little containers from this lovely lady for free (thanks Magnet Mart) just so they don't die, I'm not sure what I am going to do with them... I am going to try to sex them with the rest, but space is the issue... I'm just getting greedy...

The photos below are of my whole little set-up... My hubby completely re arranged our shed for me, so now I have the perfect work area... Snaps to him...Love ya babe... And of course the big tent, my buds are getting huge, I can't wait to see them at their full potential, and I've still got anywhere from 21 - 28 days to go, depending on the plants... I should have a field of footballs soon...

Back with more soon... Wont post anything for a few days, till something else happens.... Laceygirl....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2010)

this girl looks to have more sativa , the thin long leaves you know how long sativas can take to ripen 





up to 16 weeks , time to test your patiences good luck ....rob


----------



## highflyby (Jan 26, 2010)

old time smoker said:


> Lacey
> 
> when you say almost turn amber about what percentage of the trichs? 20%? 40%? 70%? 100%? Are you looking for the couchlock? I have read that when harvesting at 20-30% it's an uplifting high, but if you wait till over 70% of the trichs are amber that is where you get the couchlock high. Since I only have 1 plant in flower now I haven't decided which way to go yet - my next grow I'll have 6 and am planning on doing half at 30% and the other half at 70% so it'll almost be like having 2 kinds. Just wondered when you plan on harvesting.
> 
> Have a good one!!!



just wanted to throw in my two cents if possible....


I have learned in the past, If you want a more uplifting high, just grow a sativa. Tryign to grow an indica, and harvesting it at 20, or even 50% is just a waste to me...


You may as well just grow some Sativa, wait till their 60-70% amber, and pull them down and enjoy 

Lacey is on the right track, follow what shes doing 

Keep it up lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 26, 2010)

MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja said:


> Your light seems a bit far away from your plants. What about the extra stem they build up trying to react the light?
> I Googled it, it seems to be cool, and I like your results. I'm going to see if I can get myself some. Thanks.
> Do you have any suggestions for pruning?


The light is not too far away from the plants... My propagation flouro puts off heat and light which is what seedlings need... That's all they need....And 100% humidity... I don't prune until way into vegging and flowering...


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 26, 2010)

Just making sure.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is a few pics of my babies... The first pictures are labelled in the photos but the rest are of the seeds that I've bred...

Now because this is the first time I have cross bread this strain, I'm not going to get a White Widow cross White Rhino, I'm either going to get one or the other... They don't start to mix genetics till much later down the breeding tree... I don't plan to become a breeder, so hopefully I'll get a nice widow... I don't have the time to build a strain from F1 to F7.... And really I don't want males anywhere near my house...

The babies are coming along really nicely. They are really enjoying the 400 MH, and I am still hand watering about 4 times a day... Full nutes now...

When should I sex these babies people??? A little advice would be great... How big should they be before I turn them down....????

Thanks in advance Laceygirl...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 27, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Here is a few pics of my babies... The first pictures are labelled in the photos but the rest are of the seeds that I've bred...
> 
> Now because this is the first time I have cross bread this strain, I'm not going to get a White Widow cross White Rhino, I'm either going to get one or the other... They don't start to mix genetics till much later down the breeding tree... I don't plan to become a breeder, so hopefully I'll get a nice widow... I don't have the time to build a strain from F1 to F7.... And really I don't want males anywhere near my house...
> 
> ...


Lacey, I think you are confused. A f1 of WW, WR should be 50/50 of each parent. Its when you inbreed the offspring things start to really diverge. Granted, some strains will dominate the breeding partner, so you may not get the best qualities of both you are looking for. 

It looks like some of your plants have been nute burned. Id back the nutes off to 25-50% until bigger.

Also, just let them grow until they show preflowers. Your plants are way too small to bother flowering/sexing at this point.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 27, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Lacey, I think you are confused. A f1 of WW, WR should be 50/50 of each parent. Its when you inbreed the offspring things start to really diverge. Granted, some strains will dominate the breeding partner, so you may not get the best qualities of both you are looking for.
> 
> It looks like some of your plants have been nute burned. Id back the nutes off to 25-50% until bigger.
> 
> Also, just let them grow until they show preflowers. Your plants are way too small to bother flowering/sexing at this point.


 
Thanks Dave, I was hoping you'd check in... Shall make the necessary adjustments, but I believe the nute burn is from me spilling nute water on the plants... But I will back off if you think I need to... I shall wait before I start to sex, thanks for answering my question, will wait for the pre flowers... 

Now about cross breeding, my research on the subject subsequently lead me to this conclusion....

If we make a cross with one parent from each of the true-breeding strains, we will find that 100% of the off spring are of the compound-pinnate leaf phenotype. (The expression of a trait in a plant or strain is known as the phenotype.) What happened to the genes for webbed leaves contained in the webbed leaf parent? Since we know that there were just as many w genes as W genes combined in the offspring, the W gene must mask the expression of the w gene. We term the W gene the dominant gene and say that the trait of compound-pinnate leaves is dominant over the recessive trait of webbed leaves. This seems logical since the normal phenotype in Cannabis has compound-pinnate leaves. It must be remembered, however, that many useful traits that breed true are recessive. The true-breeding dominant or recessive condition, WW or ww, is termed the homozygous condition; the segregating hybrid condition wW or Ww is called heterozygous. When we cross two of the F1 (first filial generation) offspring resulting from the initial cross of the ~1 (parental generation) we observe two types of offspring. The F2 generation shows a ratio of approximately 3:1, three compound pinnate type-to-one webbed type. It should be remembered that phenotype ratios are theoretical. The real results may vary from the expected ratios, especially in small samples. Mine is a very small sample...

In this case, compound-pinnate leaf is dominant over webbed leaf, so whenever the genes w and W are combined, the dominant trait W will be expressed in the phenotype. In the F2 generation only 25% of the offspring are homozygous for W so only 25% are fixed for W. The w trait is only expressed in the F2 generation and only when two w genes are combined to form a double-recessive, fixing the recessive trait in 25% of the offspring. If compound-pinnate showed incomplete dominance over webbed, the genotypes in this example would remain the same, but the phenotypes in the F1 generation would all be intermediate types resembling both parents and the F2 phenotype ratio would be 1 compound-pinnate :2 intermediate :1 webbed.

I know there's a lot of jargon, but its good theory... I have a lot of reading to do....And about 2 years of my life to spare apparently...

Thank you Dave, you are always welcome here... Laceygirl.....


----------



## SIRE (Jan 27, 2010)

whats up dave i have a question


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 27, 2010)

SIRE said:


> whats up dave i have a question


Wrong Thread Dude, please don't use my journal for your "catch up"... 

That's thread highjacking...

Laceygirl....


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 27, 2010)

I would definitely back off on the nutes some. Almost all of your plants are showing burned tips. Dont forget less is more. Its easy to give more nutes if necessary, but you only shoot yourself in the foot when you over do it. 

SIRE, pm me with your question.


----------



## SIRE (Jan 27, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I would definitely back off on the nutes some. Almost all of your plants are showing burned tips. Dont forget less is more. Its easy to give more nutes if necessary, but you only shoot yourself in the foot when you over do it.
> 
> SIRE, pm me with your question.


sheesh! i guess i'll ask u on the other thread how do i invite u to my thread?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 27, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I would definitely back off on the nutes some. Almost all of your plants are showing burned tips. Dont forget less is more. Its easy to give more nutes if necessary, but you only shoot yourself in the foot when you over do it.
> 
> SIRE, pm me with your question.


That's right, I need to remember that the company wants to sell more nutrient so they are going to recommend that more is better.. Thanks Dave, I get a little overzealous with the nutes....


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's a vid of my grow....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhSNaL4FLgI

I tried to embed it but it didn't work for me..

I did this 

[youtube]KhSNaL4FLgI[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 28, 2010)

[youtube]KhSNaL4FLgI[/youtube]

[youtube]KhSNaL4FLgI[/you tube] no space in the last you tube

beauty .................


----------



## highflyby (Jan 28, 2010)

hahahaha I loved the "uhhhhh Ive got footballs......everywhere"

LOL Keep it up girl, everythign is looking good, +! for not giving a fuck how that one plant looked, let it grow!

cheers


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice video laceygirl. Love the accent. Are you an Aussie?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 28, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Nice video laceygirl. Love the accent. Are you an Aussie?


Hi dave, yes I am an aussie....lol... I do have a very broad accent...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you robert, very much appreciate it...

Laceygirl...


----------



## highflyby (Jan 28, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Nice video laceygirl. Love the accent. Are you an Aussie?


i was going to guess Jamaican. 

hahahhaah......awesome stuff.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 28, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi dave, yes I am an aussie....lol... I do have a very broad accent...
> 
> Laceygirl...


Well its a better accent than mine. I live in the southeast united states. My ex said Ive got a bit of a country twang to it haha.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 28, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Well its a better accent than mine. I live in the southeast united states. My ex said Ive got a bit of a country twang to it haha.


I love a country twang ... Its the equivalent to "broad Australian".... lol... A lot of people can't understand us, we do speak quickly and with a drawl...lol...

I'm very country... Born and bred, Aussie Aussie Aussie, Oi Oi Oi...

Nice to know I know a southerner...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 28, 2010)

This is just a quick vid of my mother tent.. I think vids are much better than photos...

Will vid the big tent in a few more days.... Want to be able to see a definate difference... 

Laceygirl.

[youtube]4sc6ZZuscpo[/youtube]


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 28, 2010)

Lacey, you dont do any hand watering to go along with the ebb & flow do you? Your setup looks alot like hempy buckets except you have Ebb & Flow. Hempy bucket plants look alot like yours. They grow pretty slowly for quite awhile until the roots hits the reservoir and then they take off, and thats with them hand watering like 6 times a day or some shit. Perlite does wick, but I imagine alot of that water is just evaporating and your plants arent growing to their full potential until the roots finally hit the bottom. Your high temperatures can't be helping much either.

I was curious about the water availability of perlite since even though it can be wet/moist water isn't always available to the plants, and I came across this. 

http://www.publish.csiro.au/paper/EA9650137.htm


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 28, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Lacey, you dont do any hand watering to go along with the ebb & flow do you? Your setup looks alot like hempy buckets except you have Ebb & Flow. Hempy bucket plants look alot like yours. They grow pretty slowly for quite awhile until the roots hits the reservoir and then they take off, and thats with them hand watering like 6 times a day or some shit. Perlite does wick, but I imagine alot of that water is just evaporating and your plants arent growing to their full potential until the roots finally hit the bottom. Your high temperatures can't be helping much either.


Hi Dave, 

I have been hand watering 6 times a day since I moved them into this tent and they are really starting to kick on.... They have only have been in there for four days... They are on 18/6 at the moment, I've had very little evaporation if you can believe that... I haven't had to add any extra water to the sixty litre reservoir yet.. Its still over half full... The nutes are back down to about 550PPM, I gave them some Rhizotonic last night and they seem to look better today... I am making sure they are never dry, the moisture level in my soil is actually really good, damp not wet... It gets flooded every 4 hours for half an hour... It gives them a really good soak and then they drain way brilliantly... But as I mentioned I will be hand watering like this for the next two weeks I reckon...

Laceygirl....


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have been hand watering 6 times a day since I moved them into this tent and they are really starting to kick on.... They have only have been in there for four days... They are on 18/6 at the moment, I've had very little evaporation if you can believe that... I haven't had to add any extra water to the sixty litre reservoir yet.. Its still over half full... The nutes are back down to about 550PPM, I gave them some Rhizotonic last night and they seem to look better today... I am making sure they are never dry, the moisture level in my soil is actually really good, damp not wet... It gets flooded every 4 hours for half an hour... It gives them a really good soak and then they drain way brilliantly... But as I mentioned I will be hand watering like this for the next two weeks I reckon...
> 
> Laceygirl....


Im glad your hand watering to help em out, but its easy to be fooled by a moist medium thinking they get enough water.

I had my plants in a 5:1:1: Aged Pine Bark/Peat/Perlite mixture for awhile and even though the medium would be moist my plants started to wilt after 24 hours or more. As soon as Id give them water, they would perk up in a few hours, and then at 24 hours they start getting sad and limp even though the medium was still moist. 

Water availability is rarely even thought about by most, and rightfully so since it rarely is an issue. One of these days I should do a detailed thread on substrates.


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 29, 2010)

looking for a place to sit & watch then!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Hahha, I just started singing the Muppet Babies song... Sorry, I've been smoking some really nice shit....

Well these have now been in the tent for a week and I am seing definate improvements... They are coming along beautifully, so they should be, I've knocked the nutes back, and I am lovingly hand-watering them about 6 - 8 times a day... 

The roots in the little pots are already sticking out thru the bottom, I was expecting that, but not so quickly ... I am going to bump up the watering schedule to every three hours as its sooo hot here still...I am getting good water retention and drainage, and I must say I am a little surprised ... I like hydroton usually.. But I find its harder to keep mothers in hydroton...

It will be difficult for me to overwater in the substrate I am using..That suits me fine, I am a DWC grower in the big tent...

Here are some pics of my babies....The cross breeds seem to be leaning towards Rhino they have fatter leaves and the Widow is as easy to spot as dogs balls... 

More on the big tent later..
Thanks all
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello, here is a fav picture of mine, its going to be so nice when its done... Really looking forward to it... About 3 weeks to go...   

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Jan 30, 2010)

that looks awesome. you have more patience than i. i would have had my next crop in there by now.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jan 30, 2010)

LaceyG great grow. "I believe the nute burn is from me spilling nute water on the plants".. come on mate get those butter fingers sorted. That bud with the nute bottle next to it is a beast. If i get a massive bud like that(grown elsewhere) i put it under my nose,take my hands away and take a big intake. If my eyes water i know its going to be good times.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> LaceyG great grow. "I believe the nute burn is from me spilling nute water on the plants".. come on mate get those butter fingers sorted. That bud with the nute bottle next to it is a beast. If i get a massive bud like that(grown elsewhere) i put it under my nose,take my hands away and take a big intake. If my eyes water i know its going to be good times.


I like to pull them in close and smell them like a perfect boquet of flowers, it smells very dank...lol... I still have at least three weeks to go... Waiting, waiting, waiting....


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi dave, yes I am an aussie....lol... I do have a very broad accent...
> 
> Laceygirl...


 Lovin' that accent....I mean HoTT!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 31, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl here again..

I just really like taking photos of my buds, although I have noticed the camera really doesn't do them justice... I am getting a new digital camera after this grow and a new tower for my home computer and a new mattress...

I am slowly backing the nutrient back down each night. I am running at about 780-800PPM, I am still checking the pH every night, and I am hand watering the babies... 

On that topic they are coming along so nicely... I am a bit concerned what I am going to do with the three that are sitting in the top of the pots... I've run out of people to give them too... 

I just hate the thought of them dying... I might repot them and go from there, at least until I sex them, I can keep hand watering... Its not a hassle, in fact I quite enjoy it... I like that part of gardening... I enjoy nurturing and growing the plant, not just the end result... 

Will post pics of the mother cupboard next...

Laceygirl... Can't wait till harvest time.. I am going to have a harvest festival at my house and gather friends and well wishers... Should be awesome...Snaps to my hubby for being the ruler holder tonight...lol..


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 31, 2010)

As promised here are pics of the mother tent... The photos tell you what they are... I am also going to mention again that Rhizotonic is a bloody great product.. I cannot get over the root formation of these little plants... Snaps to Canna for such great products... 


I think they are about 3 - 4 weeks old now? I don't really keep track... As long as they are healthy...Handwatering about 8 - 9 times a day...Just so they don't dry out.. 

Laceygirl...


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 31, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all, Laceygirl here again..
> 
> I just really like taking photos of my buds, although I have noticed the camera really doesn't do them justice... I am getting a new digital camera after this grow and a new tower for my home computer and a new mattress...
> 
> ...


 Awesome job and good pics...'ello to the hubby then! A fine job @ the ruler!...Love the happy cheerful ...positive atmosphere here!


----------



## DarkCursade (Jan 31, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all, Laceygirl here again..
> 
> I just really like taking photos of my buds, although I have noticed the camera really doesn't do them justice... I am getting a new digital camera after this grow and a new tower for my home computer and a new mattress...
> 
> ...


Those buds looking goodie good, how long till harvest, do many of ur friends know you grow, Im paranoid about people knowing i grow....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

DarkCursade said:


> Those buds looking goodie good, how long till harvest, do many of ur friends know you grow, Im paranoid about people knowing i grow....


Hi DarkC....
I have about 3 weeks left till I harvest.. Its been a long 11 weeks I can tell you... 

My friends know I grow, but they have no idea where I grow .... My system is very well concealed, my harvest party will be after everything is cut down, dried and cured... Should be heaps fun.... 

I feel pretty secure because my house is full of motion detectors and I have a back to base alarm so if someone even moves in my house when the alarm is armed, the security company comes running instead of the cops....

Laceygirl..


----------



## ADLpotter (Feb 1, 2010)

Lookin good lacey! Seems we might possibly be harvesting near the same time, should be fun


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

ADLpotter said:


> Lookin good lacey! Seems we might possibly be harvesting near the same time, should be fun


 Yes I've subbed your journal and it looks that way...

Its always nice to harvest with a friend lol.... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 1, 2010)

love love love ur growroom gurl..im flowering in a bathtub under a 600w and veg under my bathroom sink with cfl's..lol...i wanna b like u when i grow up


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 2, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again enjoying the cooler weather we are experiencing at the moment, the temps in both my tents are perfect... Loving it..

Just some updated pictures of my babies... Can't get over how well they are doing.. Still handwatering, but it wont be for much longer now.. They look great... Just a little longer now and I can turn them down and sex them..

The smallest plant is the Rhino, this is the one I really want to be female.. Its my last seed... But on the plus side, the crossbreeds are looking Rhino dominant. I wouldn't mind that at all...The widow is a very distinct plant it does look very different from the rest of them....

More on the big tent later, they are looking awesome.... Laceygirl..


----------



## DarkCursade (Feb 2, 2010)

I know, isnt the cooler wheather great, like dont get me wrong hot weather is great but only for swimming and sun-baking.

Keep the pics flowing they are looking good...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 2, 2010)

DarkCursade said:


> I know, isnt the cooler wheather great, like dont get me wrong hot weather is great but only for swimming and sun-baking.
> 
> Keep the pics flowing they are looking good...


I totally agree with you there, my hubby and I are always at the pool on the weekend with the kids... Its the best place to be when the weather is hot... And I still sunbake, the only difference is I don't lay out in it like I used to, and I use 30 plus now.. Still brown...lol....


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 2, 2010)

im in a hot state so the cold weather makes my gurls happy lil trees


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 3, 2010)

G'day all, well I am up to the most difficult phase of the grow..... Leaving it until it is ready..lol... I am still buying pot at the moment, and its so frustrating to have a bloody room full that's not ready to go...  This is the test of a good grower... 3 weeks and counting... Hopefully...

I've been thinking back over my growing years, and it amazes me to think how little I really knew.. I can't believe my plants survived before finding this website..lol  I've really found this website a great hive of information.. Thanks to all those who gave me advice....

I'm really looking forward to smoking this widow, now I know what its supposed to look like full term... I know the "stone"will be so much better as I am looking for "couchlock"...  Watch my plant turn almost amber... Watching the trichs from here on in...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 3, 2010)

Gosh these are coming along soooo well, I am lovingly hand watering still but I cannot get over how quickly they have shot up... Even the little White Rhino is starting to look healthier. Its starting to put on a little size just like his mates around him.... I love a 400watt MH light in a little diamond mylar tent, the results are just so impressive...  Here's hoping for four big girls that I can replicate...

Very impressed... How much bigger should I let them get before I sex them guys?

Lacey...


----------



## DarkCursade (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Lacey,

Im a bit confused, R u talking about clonning those plants in your last post?

If so I think they are to small to clone just yet, bigger the stem that you clone, the better: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool-6.html

check out this guys thread I clone pretty similar to him, I clone in soil also & RW cubes.

Heres a pic of a recent clone.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 3, 2010)

DarkCursade said:


> Hey Lacey,
> 
> Im a bit confused, R u talking about clonning those plants in your last post?
> 
> ...


I am growing them to determine their sex, then I can grow them to size, then take cuttings..  I will be cloning in about 6-8 weeks I think...If I get good looking females...Fingers crossed...
Thanks for the input... Good to see you back here... Laceygirl....


----------



## DarkCursade (Feb 3, 2010)

cool cool, I never left, but I have stopped posting in the Aussie thread.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very impressed LG. Your patience is an inspiration as i am sure most would find it difficult to keep buying weed when they have those thumper buds in their tent.  Really interested to see how the white rhine goes. I am planning on growing a few feminised seeds at the end of the month. Please let me know how she is developing.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 4, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, just wanted to show you what my hubby has built me... He's so sweet, he is so getting lucky tonight...

Its my total grow space... I have everything I could possibly want. Big tent, mother tent and humidity chamber with propagation flouro (Its no longer in the bottom of my wardrobe keeping me awake a night.... 

He's done heaps of work in our shed trying to get it all done....So very proud of him... He doesn't get excited about the plants like I do, so he's outfitted my hobby for me...Yay... More than happy to help me smoke the product though...

Everything has been sorted out, like the electrical has been cleared out and hung on the wall, its safer, he's moved everything so I can now have a work bench for my cuttings and such.. I have shelves for all my products and nutrients... I don't have to dig around for things anymore... I couldn't be happier...


----------



## eightenough (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome looks great. i will have to get over and see it all.


----------



## DarkCursade (Feb 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, just wanted to show you what my hubby has built me... He's so sweet, he is so getting lucky tonight...
> 
> Its my total grow space... I have everything I could possibly want. Big tent, mother tent and humidity chamber with propagation flouro (Its no longer in the bottom of my wardrobe keeping me awake a night....
> 
> ...


I envy any man who get lucky from his wife....


Nice clean work area....


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 4, 2010)

DarkCursade said:


> I envy any man who get lucky from his wife....
> 
> 
> Nice clean work area....


Not if she looked like this!!! Very funny post though LG. Your man has done well.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow man, that's a huge bitch...

Honestly I do not look like that...

I am a rare breed in the fact I am a wife who actually likes to fuck her husband... I know lots of wives who don't...

My hubby goes to work everyday, so I can stay home with the kids, he's the provider of the family and he's the sweetest guy... I am one of the lucky ones...

Man that was a huge bitch ... Quick someone throw water on her and call greenpeace... 

Can't wait till harvest time... I really have my work cut out for me, I have the leafiest plants ever...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 4, 2010)

LaceyG i didnt mean that was you so i hope you knew that. I am sure you are a beautiful woman but all this talking about fucking is not helping. My mrs has gone to bed, obviously doesnt like fucking enough, and i am alone drinking rum and coke. No weed for me unless i produce it.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 4, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> LaceyG i didnt mean than was you so hope knew that. I am sure you are a beautiful woman but all this talking about fucking is not helping. My mrs has gone to bed, obviously doesnt like fucking enough, and i am alone drinking rum and coke. No weed for me unless i produce it.


 
I was smiling the whole time... Its all good I have a wicked sense of humour...lol


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I was smiling the whole time... Its all good I have a wicked sense of humour...lol


What a bitch! lol


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 4, 2010)

I removed this post ...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I'm Killing you here aren't I man, really sorry.


Its making me like you more so quite the opposite. I can handle it im sure. You dont have to lie about yourself. I will still read your thread even without these unfounded statements of long legs and juicy coconuts.....Sorry i may have made that bit up. I am going to bed now to dream about my plants...... or try to wake up the mrs. LaceyG until next time. Goodnight.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 4, 2010)

lolololololololol for the post removal that was.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 5, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, I have made a few changes... I have turned the mother cupboard down to 12/12 to sex my babies... Its time, they are a few inches tall now, so it should only be about 10-14 days before I know if they're boys or girls... Fingers cross for a nursery of baby girls... Will take photos over the next few days as I am going to need a little help in sexing them... Not much experience in this area, I specialise in cloning... Much easier than bloody seeds and much faster too....

My house friggin stinks   Thats both good and bad... My hubby had a "holy shit why didn't we think of that before" moment, just a little while ago... I need to put a carbon filter on my airconditioner exhaust.. Duh, I can't believe I didn't think of that... My shed stinks, its drifting out to the front of my house... Widow is soooo strong... 3 weeks to go.. Can't have any visitors that are not friends of the weed...Makes it hard when the inlaws come over...lol...My dad has seen my plants and we talk about them all the time... He's very cool...

Anyway here is some leafy bud porn... I am about eight and a half weeks in... 
Waiting, waiting waiting....Still very young looking but starting to mature... See how much pruning I'm gonna have to do????

Laceygirl...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 5, 2010)

looking gud there LG. cant wait for the sexing to begin. i realli do hope it 100% female. i HATE males. ma BF is keeping a Deep purple male so he canhopefully try and polinate his cheese and qwerkle. 

i wanna get rid of it. ive delibertly not fed it lol. i prefer the beauty of the girls.

sorry im so baked lol


----------



## eightenough (Feb 5, 2010)

all is looking great. not too much longer. i will see them tomorrow night.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> looking gud there LG. cant wait for the sexing to begin. i realli do hope it 100% female. i HATE males. ma BF is keeping a Deep purple male so he canhopefully try and polinate his cheese and qwerkle.
> 
> i wanna get rid of it. ive delibertly not fed it lol. i prefer the beauty of the girls.
> 
> sorry im so baked lol


Right back at ya Princess. pretty baked as well.. Can't wait to see what happens.. And yes males scare the shit out of me, will throw them away with reckless abandon... Actually I'll probably chop them up really small and throw them in the rubbish or compost....lol... 

Going for some cross breeds aye? They sound really nice....And Yup I've denied a male food before, bastard... Just because it was a male...lol.. Kicked it over a few times too...Just cause I could...lol..

I'm really happy with mine.. They look so Rhino dominant, so I am pretty impressed with that...Here's hoping for girlie girls...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 5, 2010)

eightenough said:


> all is looking great. not too much longer. i will see them tomorrow night.


Good Stuff eight... Can't wait for you to see it all in the flesh... What time do you reckon you'll hit this side of town????


----------



## eightenough (Feb 5, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Good Stuff eight... Can't wait for you to see it all in the flesh... What time do you reckon you'll hit this side of town????


i am going to try and be there about 7:30. see what happens, being late is sort of my thing. i dont do it on purpose i just get sidetracked a lot. did you see my thread?


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 5, 2010)

eightenough said:


> i am going to try and be there about 7:30. see what happens, being late is sort of my thing. i dont do it on purpose i just get sidetracked a lot. did you see my thread?


 
Yeah man, they look bloody beautiful.  I am going to make the journey to see you in a few days... Want to see them for myself... I can't get over how big they have grown...  Just huge... That's what a diamond mylar tent with good lighting can do... Well done 8, well done...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 5, 2010)

G'day, here's my latest vid...

Enjoy...

Laceygirl...

[youtube]7sz2c_xWrMM[/youtube]


----------



## eightenough (Feb 5, 2010)

wow. they look awesome. i am going to do a vid for my thread tomorrow morning when the lights are on. you will have to help me embed it after i take the vid. i dont know what i am doing most of the time with computers.


----------



## eightenough (Feb 6, 2010)

i am so glad i took the drive over the other side of town. the look so much better in person. such big heavy buds. Mmmmmmmmmm. i cant wait to taste them. thanks again for the seedlings, all 6 of them. lol. hope we get lots of girls. 10 out of 10 would be wicked.


----------



## ADLpotter (Feb 6, 2010)

time for me to do a trip to lacey's for free seedlings hahaha. Nah would be good to see em in person but for now I'll have to drool over the video


----------



## valhalla88 (Feb 7, 2010)

It is truly a wonderful garden...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

ADLpotter said:


> time for me to do a trip to lacey's for free seedlings hahaha. Nah would be good to see em in person but for now I'll have to drool over the video


Thanks ADL, the waiting sucks, but I have been assured time and time again that it will be worth it...:-/


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> It is truly a wonderful garden...


 Thank you vallhalla...  Nice to see you again....


----------



## SiccFarmer (Feb 7, 2010)

wow nice grow lacey your doing good i hope mine turns out half as good. i got some pics up in the canna coco and nute forum. but wow they r beauts i have one widow and 2 randoms and some regular hehe... first timer tho hope everything turns out well


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

SiccFarmer said:


> wow nice grow lacey your doing good i hope mine turns out half as good. i got some pics up in the canna coco and nute forum. but wow they r beauts i have one widow and 2 randoms and some regular hehe... first timer tho hope everything turns out well


Welcome Sic I see you are a newb, good to see you are giving growing a go... I think you'll find it as habit forming as smoking itself...lol 

Post pics and start a journal so other can pull up a chair and watch...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, things are moving along quite nicely in the big tent, the lower buds are definately turning orange and the big buds on top are finally starting to mature...  

Pods are appearing on the heads now... Really a beautiful sight... Getting close now...

I am so amazed at how little I really knew about growing white widow before I ran across RUI and the White Widow Thread.... Big thanks to all...

Enjoy my bud porn.... Laceygirl..


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yummy, yummy, yummy i got love in my tummy and i feel like loving them. Beautiful LG.


----------



## eightenough (Feb 8, 2010)

wow. they need to hurry up. please tell them to hurry up. lol.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 8, 2010)

damn they almost look fake!! LOL!!


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 8, 2010)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> damn they almost look fake!! LOL!!


Hahaha yeah the leaves are very plastic looking... Very waxy and healthy... Surprising considering the age of the plant... 

The photos really don't do them justice...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 8, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Yummy, yummy, yummy i got love in my tummy and i feel like loving them. Beautiful LG.


Can't wait... Wish you lived where 8 and I do...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 8, 2010)

they look so good girl - love your introduction, i spent a while in NZ and still miss those meat pies that you can pick up at garages in the middle of the night! Ponsonby Pies were my fave! and some of those Holdens were decent motors.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi there, my location is actually a line from a really old Australian TV Add. They just keep repeating it over and over again, and it was damn catchy... I can't even remember what they were advertising, I think it was Holden Cars...Bloody Classic..

Football, meat pies, Kangaroo's and Holden Cars....

lol...Laceygirl


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 8, 2010)

just reminds me of going out in aukland getting pissed as and smoking a 'tinny' - do they call them that in aus too? before stopping at the garage (service station) on the way home for a steak and cheese pie! 

lovely jubbly.


----------



## jats (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Lacygirl ,,, howzitgoing..? Awesome Garden you got going on... I'm glad I've finely made it over here.. I want to be here for the harvest festival .... +rep and all that


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 8, 2010)

jats said:


> Hey Lacygirl ,,, howzitgoing..? Awesome Garden you got going on... I'm glad I've finely made it over here.. I want to be here for the harvest festival .... +rep and all that


Hi Jats, good to see you again...

You're just in time for the harvest festival... Should be happening in about 2 and a half weeks... So excited... I've never grown widow properly before, I've always cut down around week 8 which is way too early, thank God for RUI...!!! At least this time, I will know the plants full potential... Yay...


----------



## SiccFarmer (Feb 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Welcome Sic I see you are a newb, good to see you are giving growing a go... I think you'll find it as habit forming as smoking itself...lol
> 
> Post pics and start a journal so other can pull up a chair and watch...
> 
> Laceygirl...



IT IS you are so right ...its like children really im scared im raising them wrong or right lol i love it tho and im only happier and happier as my days go by watching my children go...yea im a huge newb but hopefully ill have a expert harvest! HAHA anyway here are some pics of my babies who are now 1 day into flowering...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300829-first-grow-cfl-canna-coco.html


----------



## SiccFarmer (Feb 8, 2010)

lol notice my ipod to play mozart and beethoven for them,


----------



## SiccFarmer (Feb 8, 2010)

Lacey TY for subscribing to my journal im so noob idk how to subscribe to yours i have been following yours for a bit now...I LOVE YOUR GROW! i cant wait to see you yield!


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are pictures of my babies, suffering from a tiny bit of overwatering...I've backed it off, I didn't think it was possible to overwater in vermiculite and perlite but apparantely you can... I do this often, I just like plants to have enough to drink and in doing this, I can get overzealous, hence the slightly yellowing leaves on the bottom of the widow plant... On the far left in the first photo...

The widow and rhino are showing signs of being female, I will know more in a couple of days and the cross breeds which I thought were Rhino dominant are looking more and more like Widow everyday... Really really need that Rhino plant to be female, and its looking promising. I will know more soon hopefully. 

The big tent, ah the big tent, I am about 9 and a half weeks into it now... And they are really starting to change.  Orange hairs developing everywhere, the buds are fat and juicy and starting to really get covered in resin... Lovin' it... Will post pics when the lights come on...

Its really hot here again today... Enough with the 38 degress temps already...House still stinks...

I have completely drained the reservoir and I have put nothing but clean, low pH water thru them now for the next fourteen days... They don't need anymore nutrient, the plants are pretty much where they want to be right now, and due to the extra long flowering time, I am going to give them a really good flush... Can't bloody wait for this... So exciting...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 9, 2010)

Your plants have really taken off. It looks like those roots have finally reached the bottom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

alreeet Lacy G! im always late to the show but at least i caught up in time to see the end of ya trees.

nice op you got here! like the take on the hydro ebb n flow, loving the babe are up on bricks! kool. good recovery on the over feed. 

here's to a good harvest! looks like your going to have a good haul.

 

Don


----------



## jats (Feb 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Jats, good to see you again...
> 
> You're just in time for the harvest festival... Should be happening in about 2 and a half weeks... So excited... I've never grown widow properly before, I've always cut down around week 8 which is way too early, thank God for RUI...!!! At least this time, I will know the plants full potential... Yay...


I know wott U mean....but I tend to let my buds grow for as long as they are still growing,, I like them well cooked ((so 2 speak)) ...gr8 job  

I have some White Russian seeds waiting for me to plant,,,,when I get a bit of space... I'm very X-cited about that....and some super skunk....because I just love that skunky smell.....it reminds me of Adelaide ......


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 10, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl here, I just wanted to update you on my mother tent..

Well its going great guns.. I changed the water in the reservoir and washed and rised the flood tray this morning and she looks brand new.. I've given them fresh water and nutrient and they only get watered three times a day now...Once just before they go to bed...

I was surprised to see the widow and one of the crossbreeds have roots coming out of the bottom of the pots.. Wow, ya gotta love Rhizotonic... I should work for Canna, I go on about them so much...

But when it comes to their Cannaboost product well they can kiss-ass. Its overpriced and it didn't make a difference like PK13-14..

Back to the mother tent, I am still waiting for signs of their sex.. Looking closely every chance I get...There are a few hairs starting to develop, but only time will tell... Will post photos so I can get some help determining sex when the time comes....

The big tent is on a diet of strictly water so I am now finally on the very last part of the home stretch... Hope I can hold out while it is curing... Then to buy my first vaporizer... My lungs are staging a protest so its time to change gears, so to speak...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 11, 2010)

Plants looking so good LG. Dont buy a vapourizer. My growing sucks but my smoking rocks and i dont rate them at all. Just my 2c worth. I am really excited about seeing your harvest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl here, I just wanted to update you on my mother tent..
> 
> Well its going great guns.. I changed the water in the reservoir and washed and rised the flood tray this morning and she looks brand new.. I've given them fresh water and nutrient and they only get watered three times a day now...Once just before they go to bed...
> 
> ...



Canna is the shit lacey i love their line, tho ive tweaked around n dropped the rhyzo i couldnt see any difference. i picked up the cannabloodyexpensive boost to give it a crack but i havent done a side by side so i cant say if it works or not!?

last leg now! resist the temptation to take a tester nug!? or have you already? woah holding out till its cured hahahahahaahah i give ya 3 days max before your in the jar

ttfn


----------



## eightenough (Feb 12, 2010)

wow looking amazing. i am going to get over there to see them tomorrow night. cant wait


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Come on over 8 , you are always welcome...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 12, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... I am posting regular pictures and such so people can get an idea of how much White Widow changes in the last three weeks... I cannot get over how much weight the plants have gained... I have super thick stems and they are struggling to hold the buds up.... I love that....

Only 12 days to go now and it will officially be about 11 and a half weeks flowering time... They look so good... I wish I had a better camera, the photos really don't do it justice...

Oh by the way I'm watching a studio copy of Avatar at the moment in the privacy of my own home...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I had to throw two plants out today cause they were male... I hate throwing them away, but they are totally useless to me, so they're in the garbage now...

So I am weeding them out so to speak... Glad I did...


----------



## SiccFarmer (Feb 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> I had to throw two plants out today cause they were male... I hate throwing them away, but they are totally useless to me, so they're in the garbage now...
> 
> So I am weeding them out so to speak... Glad I did...



good thing you got rid of em now lol,,,can help me sex mine? i put new pics up for u


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

SiccFarmer said:


> good thing you got rid of em now lol,,,can help me sex mine? i put new pics up for u


Hi Sic  good to see you again...

Sorry sweetie, where are your pics? There are no attachments...
But I will gladly help you sex them... Now I've done it its actually very obvious... I also got a second opinion from a friend who is a grower too....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Got another male this morning... That's three blokes I've had to throw out of my house in the last two days....

Glad they are gone, so now I have space for one more female, going to see my mate 8enough today and pick up another cutting that I gave him to look after for a little white, almost know the sex of all the seedlings now...

The first pic is the last white widow seed, it turned out to be female, so she has earnt a place in my mother cupboard.  Notice the photos of the hairs...

The third pic is the White Rhino seed, its definately showing signs of being female. Yay... This is the plant I really wanted to be female. Notice the fourth pic of her hairs also...

The last picture is the best one I could get of the male cross breed, as you can see it looks heaps different from the females... Hope this helps someone..

Laceygirl....


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn you gonna saw some shit with those leaves? Never seen some so serrated.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Yup white widow is a pretty severe looking plant that's for sure....


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yea and the fucking buds aren't ladylike at all. It's like here's your sphere of drugs...no foreplay. A real bitch! Haha


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> Oh yea and the fucking buds aren't ladylike at all. It's like here's your sphere of drugs...no foreplay. A real bitch! Haha


Here some pics of my widow buds that are about 10 days away from harvest...Flushing with water even as we speak... Can't wait to smoke these babies... And I have a room full.

Laceygirl


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Here some pics of my widow buds that are about 10 days away from harvest...Flushing with water even as we speak... Can't wait to smoke these babies... And I have a room full.
> 
> Laceygirl


widows look great gurl but i think they look like they need more than 10 days..you've got alot of bud swell commin ur way..theres still alot of hairs visible when your buds swallow those hairs their really gonna swell up..what do your tricombs look like right now


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> widows look great gurl but i think they look like they need more than 10 days..you've got alot of bud swell commin ur way..theres still alot of hairs visible when your buds swallow those hairs their really gonna swell up..what do your tricombs look like right now


Really???? God this is taking forever... The trichs are still clear... How long do you reckon... And will I need to start feeding them again????

Laceygirl...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 13, 2010)

my BIGGEST mistake so far has been harvesting too early..your hairs are gonna start to turn brown roughly about the time that your trichs start going cloudy...your calayxs will swell up with resin and swallow up all your hairs..im not an expert but from the looks of it i would say another two weeks till the start of your harvest window...i like to wait till my trichs are about 65% amber but thats just my prefrence..i find with widow that its really a 10 week plant i get kinda upset when i see it listed at 8 weeks its kinda misleading..i also find that that blanket of white crystals that widow is famous for didnt show up for me till week 9 atleast...i harvested once at week 7 1/2 weeks due to security concerns the bud was hairy alot of red hairs but no budswell yet..the result was ok tasting ok buzz not what i expected at all...my last widow came down at 9 1/2 weeks and tasted great really lemoney right after drying without curing and kept gettin better


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 13, 2010)

hey read this gurl it helped me ALOT

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

i hope i did that right im kinda high on properly harvested bud..lol..sorry i couldnt resist...but read this look at the pictures and then look at your plants u'll see what i mean immediatly


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> hey read this gurl it helped me ALOT
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html
> 
> i hope i did that right im kinda high on properly harvested bud..lol..sorry i couldnt resist...but read this look at the pictures and then look at your plants u'll see what i mean immediatly


I have subscribed to the thread... Thank you very much for that... Looks like I've got at least 14- 18 days to go then... I am not going to give them any more food... Just let them live on water now, until they are done...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... I went into the big tent tonight to see what was happening, and I noticed all my buds are now so dense and heavy that they are going to tip the plants over.... Well that problem had to be fixed quick smart... 

So now my room looks like some sort of weird suspension bondage thing happening. .. 

I've got ribbon everywhere... I like ribbon as its bloody strong and reflective.... First I had to tie my plants down to let light get in there, and now I've had to tie them up to stop them from falling over from the weight....lol...

I thought I only had about ten days till harvest, but I've got longer than that apparently... I am really starting to get pissed off with White Widow...  It takes ages to grow... I am not usually a patient grower, but curiosity has made me wait a little longer....

I am so going to look for something with a shorter flowering period for my next grow... But if I put White Rhino in my big tent next, it will take just as long, maybe a little bit shorter... And I have to veg Rhino for longer cause it doesn't quadruple in size like the Widow....You can't bloody win people... 

Can someone suggest a shorter flowering strain I can have a stab at???? I do love the white strains, but I know they take longer, what's another skunky type strain I can grow?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

so heavy they need puppet strings!! good work.

id recommend ak48 by nirvana heavy yield quick finish good high. 

any heavy indica should finish quick tho


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so heavy they need puppet strings!! good work.
> 
> id recommend ak48 by nirvana heavy yield quick finish good high.
> 
> any heavy indica should finish quick tho


 Hi Don, good to see you again...

My next seed purchase will be nothing but Indica's lol....

I have decided on some Snow White, Papaya, Top 44, Lowryder and Swiss Cheese... I think that will satisfy the "it needs to happen yesterday" person that I can be sometimes...

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Well I've just come from the mother tent and I am devastated... Not only have I already thrown away three males, but the one I really wanted to be female, ISNT!!!!   
Goddammit....

The White Rhino, my last bloody seed has turned out to be a male.....  

The cross breeds I have, had a white widow mother and a white rhino father. I am hoping at least one of 8's crosses turns out to be female and rhino dominant...

Woe is the grower who has lost their last favourite seed... 

On the plus side, my next order from buydutchseeds.com is looking good, as I mentioned to Don Gin and Tonic I have picked out 5 really nice Indica Strains, not waiting for another Sativa grow... Not right away anyway...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again... I went into the big tent tonight to see what was happening, and I noticed all my buds are now so dense and heavy that they are going to tip the plants over.... Well that problem had to be fixed quick smart...
> 
> So now my room looks like some sort of weird suspension bondage thing happening. ..
> 
> ...


gurl they were some hot lil bitches b4 but now with the ribbons thier just down right sexy..lol

i got some rhino goin now ill let u know how it goes i expect about a 8-9 weeker from her...fingers crossed


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 14, 2010)

suggestions:

white russian (ak47 x white widow) listed at 8 weeks

really strong not a daytime bud


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 14, 2010)

G'day All, Laceygirl here, I have been looking around my seed bank and I've made a decision. I am going to keep the White Widow mother, just cause its amazing, but I have given up on the pure White Rhino, might keep a cross breed thats Rhino dominant, but I am buying the following for my next germination..

Swiss Cheese  (Been dying to give this strain a go...)
Top 44 - (Really good commercial Indica)
Snow White (White Widows sister with majority Indica)
Papaya (Just cause it looks great and is a full indica)

So that's my next purchase... Bout $350 Australian I think, the Snow White is the most expensive....$129.00 for 10. Everything else runs at about $62 for 10....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> suggestions:
> 
> white russian (ak47 x white widow) listed at 8 weeks
> 
> really strong not a daytime bud


 Shall have a look at that strain, thanks Sol...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day All, Laceygirl here, I have been looking around my seed bank and I've made a decision. I am going to keep the White Widow mother, just cause its amazing, but I have given up on the pure White Rhino, might keep a cross breed thats Rhino dominant, but I am buying the following for my next germination..
> 
> Swiss Cheese  (Been dying to give this strain a go...)
> Top 44 - (Really good commercial Indica)
> ...


top 44-huge yeild dont know too much about the high
papaya-fruity ass-hell knocks u back good stuff


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey LaceyG. Sooo sorry about your White Rhino. Edited.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 15, 2010)

Lacey, if you want a skunky plant that finishes in around 60 days, check out CannaCopia's BC Roadkill. I was going to grow it next, but my roomie is paranoid about the smell. Its a real stinker. Mared Juwan here grows it if you are interested in it. I can also throw you a link or two outside of here if you want to read more on it.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey LaceyG. Sooo sorry about your White Rhino. I am sure you are gutted. My offer that i gave you before still stands but it sounds like you are going to order something else. I dont know if my feminised ones are a sure thing anyway?What a pain having to tie your buds up... lol. They seem to be so big already but also sounds like theywill get bigger and they look like incredible buds.


Thanks Rock, its been a devastating day.. But I will probably still get one off you.... But with my next purchase I am going for Indicas only....


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks Rock, its been a devastating day.. But with my next purchase I am going for Indicas only....


Yeah no worries. Edited.


----------



## Superlevs (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice grow. + rep. Some auto's are really good remember - and you save like a whole month.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

some fine choices that wont break the bank but will produce the DANK


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some fine choices that wont break the bank but will produce the DANK


Thank you Don... Its Indica's all the way for me... Nice and quick...Big yielders too...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

how long you think for your white widows ?? week or more?


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how long you think for your white widows ?? week or more?


Hi Don 
No way, I wish.... I've got about 3 weeks to go... The white hairs have to receed back into the bud and I like them to turn pretty amber/orange.. Really orange... White widow is a better couchlock stone when grown for at least 12 weeks....My plants are still so young looking, and I like the leaves to really die off.... I can't wait to post the pics when they're done..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

well done not many folks leave their plants till their actually ready ready!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 15, 2010)

thats coz normally don desperate times call for desperate mesures


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

tell me bout it! scrumping is a way of life!


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing grow lacey, i have read thro your thread but can you please tell me what sort of height your plants were when you switched and aproximately how much they have stretched during flowering?


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> Amazing grow lacey, i have read thro your thread but can you please tell me what sort of height your plants were when you switched and aproximately how much they have stretched during flowering?


Hi there, EA they were about 2 foot tall when I turned them down to 12/12... They have pretty much quadrupled in size... The Widow has a reputation for being tall, its cause its a heavy sativa strain... My room is only 2 metres tall so I had to both supercrop and tie them down....

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well done not many folks leave their plants till their actually ready ready!


Hi Don,

I can't take the credit for that decision... I've been looking closely at the white widow thread, and trust me, two grows ago, I would have cut these babies down, because I actually had no idea.. What I thought was ready, really wasn't... I also have to give credit to Zeus's Take On Harvesting... That thread with pictures really helped me alot...

I also figure if I wait, they will only get heavier, apparently they have a final swell to go thru as well... Who knew???lol...

Laceygirl... 

On a side note.....

People this place is the growers bible, just do some reading, you are bound to find exactly what you are looking for, even strain specific if you want it, but you just have to look, don't ask silly questions, use the search function....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again... The mother tent is looking pretty empty and sad, now all the blokes have been kicked out... 

I'd like to put out a special thankyou to Eightenough for coming over last night 
and helping me kill my last seed of White Rhino... I just couldn't do it...So disappointed it wasn't a female... And we've lost a few crossbreeds to the male whoremone now... Bastards...

All I have left in the tent now is the White Widow... I cut it in half a minute ago cause it was getting too tall... I am returning the mother tent to 18/6 tonight so I can re-veg them... The cross breed pictured is a female...

Check out the size of the section I cut off!!!! Sad that I have to throw it away... Sorry to any growers out there who may have wanted it, but I have no clonex and no Rhizotonic at the moment, that's next weeks trip to the hydro shop...lol...

Also check out the size of the hole right in the middle of the stem.... Heaps of good stuff was passing up that thick stem... I'm very impressed with how established it was...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Superlevs said:


> Nice grow. + rep. Some auto's are really good remember - and you save like a whole month.


Auto's are great but you need a fair few of them, like a sea of green, to get the kind of yields I am after... Is there an autoflower out there that yields high???

Laceygirl...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Auto's are great but you need a fair few of them, like a sea of green, to get the kind of yields I am after... Is there an autoflower out there that yields high???
> 
> Laceygirl...


I think high yielding autoflower is an oxymoron


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I think high yielding autoflower is an oxymoron


Hi Dave, that's what I thought, lol... Thanks for clarifying that...

As much as they are cool plants doing what they do, I don't want to take the risk of a sea of green just for the sheer numbers you need for the yield I want.....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I can't take the credit for that decision... I've been looking closely at the white widow thread, and trust me, two grows ago, I would have cut these babies down, because I actually had no idea.. What I thought was ready, really wasn't... I also have to give credit to Zeus's Take On Harvesting... That thread with pictures really helped me alot...
> 
> ...


woo hoo glad to hear it helped gurl...wait till u taste the golden goodness..lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Auto's are great but you need a fair few of them, like a sea of green, to get the kind of yields I am after... Is there an autoflower out there that yields high???
> 
> Laceygirl...


dieselryder and ak47ryder#2 yeild about two o's not bad for 70 days from seed


----------



## Paulorustobernardo (Feb 15, 2010)

laceygirl a chick that grows! I heart u bigtime! FLOWER POWER gurl


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Paulorustobernardo said:


> laceygirl a chick that grows! I heart u bigtime! FLOWER POWER gurl


Mwuuahhh... Big Kiss...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Man, this just keeps getting longer and longer... I won't be harvesting until the beginning of March... Wow... Never growing white widow again...

Actually I probably will, it wont be till I've got two more grows under my belt... I still have the mother...

Gonna try and do eight crossbreeds next and see how they turn out...  Probably a Rhino dominant one...Then I'll get my seeds I'm ordering, I better get onto that actually, and I'll have to start all over again..


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 15, 2010)

maybe a couple auto's to make up for time while u germ the real gems? or do u have another mother besides the widow


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> maybe a couple auto's to make up for time while u germ the real gems? or do u have another mother besides the widow


Hi Sol, I'm down to my white widow mother and one of my crossbreeds, hopefully a rhino dominant one... They are both female and I have returned them to veg cycle... Its gonna take some time to get the cross breed big enough before I can take some decent sized cuttings, at least 2 weeks... If I can get them to root in 10 days I should be sweet, my widow should be finishing then. Then, hopefully my other indicas should arrive and I can germinate and try and find a girl... God the process never ends when you start new strains...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 16, 2010)

Here you go guys, I will post pics tonight... Sorry about the quality of the vid, I am using my phone..


[youtube]LH_0lMOY_WI[/youtube]


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had to tie more buds to the ceiling.. It looks weird in there...lol... Still 2-3 weeks to go...  What a long wait...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like a puppet show in there. i wouldnt be able to wait any longer. you have the patience of a saint. not me.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 16, 2010)

eightenough said:


> looks like a puppet show in there. i wouldnt be able to wait any longer. you have the patience of a saint. not me.


Completely agree 8. I would be sleeping in with them by now. You could play hide and seek in there. Do you watch them through a microscope?


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 16, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Completely agree 8. I would be sleeping in with them by now. You could play hide and seek in there. Do you watch them through a microscope?


No I don't bother, the plants will tell me what to do.. The trichs change so much over the last few weeks, they don't have microscopes in africa and some other underdeveloped countries, yet they seem to do just fine...  Listen to what your plants are trying to tell you.. This plant is older than the microscope..lol

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

hear hear!!! let the plant tell you when its ready! you can see a plant 'turn' easy


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hear hear!!! let the plant tell you when its ready! you can see a plant 'turn' easy


Thankyou Don, and yes it is easy to see a plant turn, its very obvious... Everyone is always worried about overcooking the trichs, I don't care about that, it takes ages to overcook it... Like about a month...The plant wont lose potency if you grow it till its finished... I don't think many people are willing to take that chance or can wait that long...

Laceygirl...


----------



## RogueReefer (Feb 16, 2010)

Have to say those look good Laceygirl. I am getting a widow/rhino cross clone 2day...1st time for this strain 4 me. Well, either I guess, lol.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 16, 2010)

RogueReefer said:


> Have to say those look good Laceygirl. I am getting a widow/rhino cross clone 2day...1st time for this strain 4 me. Well, either I guess, lol.


Awesome, I have a white widow cross white rhino too, actually I have three, I only need one, so I can turn it into a mother... These are from seeds that I bred... I can't wait to see what it can do...Its the little plant in my mother tent...
Its a completely different colour to the widow...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 16, 2010)

I have just been going back thru my photos from the very beginning... It seems like such a long time ago, when in reality it hasn't even been three months yet...

Just wanted to show you some comparison photos...

God it was an ugly plant, right from the get go...

Here's to two and a half more weeks of waiting...
Laceygirl....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

hey lacey i don't know if you've seen this already re the letting them ripen 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

youd think the time would get faster as it gets closer to chop but somehow its like its crawling round the damn clock...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey lacey i don't know if you've seen this already re the letting them ripen
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html
> 
> youd think the time would get faster as it gets closer to chop but somehow its like its crawling round the damn clock...


Hi Don, yes someone put me onto that thread and I found it most helpful... That is exactly the look I am going for so yes the last two and a half weeks are going to feel like a month...lol... 

Still buying pot, haven't chopped any down yet, but a branch was broken when I took the lid off my reservoir, so I am going to let it dry naturally and give it a go....lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

hahah i read the first post top of the page n the links there. my bad.

everyone's allowed a tester branch


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thankyou Don, and yes it is easy to see a plant turn, its very obvious... Everyone is always worried about overcooking the trichs, I don't care about that, it takes ages to overcook it... Like about a month...The plant wont lose potency if you grow it till its finished... I don't think many people are willing to take that chance or can wait that long...
> 
> Laceygirl...


amen hallelluya


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 18, 2010)

This will be one of my last vids... The next one will be harvesting...

[youtube]dqiWMjPe9SE[/youtube]

Laceygirl... 

This is taking forever...

White Widow took 5 months of my life, and now I want it back...lol...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> This will be one of my last vids... The next one will be harvesting...
> 
> [youtube]dqiWMjPe9SE[/youtube]
> 
> ...


LG just get ready to spend 5 years on the couch. I am off to bed now. Watching your plants depresses me too much.


----------



## eightenough (Feb 18, 2010)

they look so good. i cant wait to help harvest. how long now?


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 18, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> LG just get ready to spend 5 years on the couch. I am off to bed now. Watching your plants depresses me too much.


Hi Rock, checked in on your journal. You are doing fine.. I started somewhere too... My first crop in my big tent, 5 months ago FAILED and failed miserably... I used coco and I wasn't used to watering every other day and I killed all of them, drowned them... So depressing, so I went back to clayballs or hydroton and all is good again.. You have to find what you like... 

Also my plants are that size because I am using HPS lights and MH lights... You could squeeze a dual spectrum 250 watt light in there and see ridiculous results... I also would recommend autopots for you... You fill them with vermiculite and perlite and it waters itself all you have to do it adjust the nutrients in the reservoir accordingly......Excellent for the beginner or the lazy gardener...

I can't really help you with your plant problems cause I am growing in A DWC with top feeder... I don't like soil, its too iffy... Like I mentioned before, you grow better in what you know...

Will keep checking in

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi All Laceygirl again... 

Well I have had to do a bit of work on the mother tent today... I dragged my arse out to the Hydro Shop and replaced my fan... No longer is the pedestal fan inside my cupboard so there's heaps more room. 

I also used an idea a friend gave me (thanks EightEnough  and put a cover over the top of the flood tray of my system... It works a treat... I bought $12 bucks worth of mylar coated coreflute and cut holes for the drainage pipe as its quite tall and holes for the pots... Really happy with the cheap fix... Its also a bonus reflector, until the plants get too big that is...

Big tent, not much has changed yet... Still waiting... Wont take any more photos of it until they are done... Its boring looking at the same buds all the time...

Thanks for looking....


----------



## eightenough (Feb 19, 2010)

damn your widow mother is going spastic. i hope my widow grows nice and fast. i want to get it big enough to go outside soon. i m going to block off a corner of my patio for her to grow and flower in. a real nice spot where it gets sun light most of the day.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Well this sucks... I turned off my 1000watt light tonight to try and get some better pictures... Well it worked, and whilst on my travels in the big tent, I came across 2 buds infected with MOULD...Buds too big, not enough air flow, which is weird considering I am running an air conditioner and oscilating fans and a bloody big exhaust fan...

Goddammit.... Its always friggin something... So I have removed the offending buds immediately and increased the air flow in my tent by up to three times what is was...Going to leave the fan on when the lights are off now also....

I have also checked the remainder of the plants and it seems to be an isolated incident... Christ I hope so... 
Going to be watching them like hawks now... Getting close...

Laceygirl...

On the plus side, I did try the little branch that broke off last week... It has dried beautifully and I have had two cones and it nearly blew my head off my shoulders... So looking forward to this....


----------



## eightenough (Feb 20, 2010)

mould oh no. keep an eye on that.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey LG. Can you still smoke it after it's dried?


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 20, 2010)

eightenough said:


> mould oh no. keep an eye on that.


Yeah, can you believe it... Things have been going too well this grow, I had to have something go wrong...

And no Rock you cannot smoke mould... Its very very bad for you... I only lost about 5 grams... Not very much in the scheme of things....

Thanks guys....


----------



## highflyby (Feb 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yeah, can you believe it... Things have been going too well this grow, I had to have something go wrong...
> 
> And no Rock you cannot smoke mould... Its very very bad for you... I only lost about 5 grams... Not very much in the scheme of things....
> 
> Thanks guys....


Mold is no good :[ I have been away for a bit lacey, and to be honest I haven't gotten the chance to read back yet....did you run into some mold?

 Mold


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 20, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Mold is no good :[ I have been away for a bit lacey, and to be honest I haven't gotten the chance to read back yet....did you run into some mold?
> 
> Mold


Yeah High I did. Go back a page and you will see the photos.. 

I have isolated the problem but now I have to watch them like hawks.. Leaving the fan on during the lights off period now too.. Just to keep things dry and moving... Everything just switched off so I had to move a few things around on the powerboards, so now the oscilating fan is running with the exhaust fan, air pumps and water heater constantly. 

Laceygirl...


----------



## highflyby (Feb 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yeah High I did. Go back a page and you will see the photos..
> 
> I have isolated the problem but now I have to watch them like hawks.. Leaving the fan on during the lights off period now too.. Just to keep things dry and moving... Everything just switched off so I had to move a few things around on the powerboards, so now the oscilating fan is running with the exhaust fan, air pumps and water heater constantly.
> 
> Laceygirl...


 Damn that sucks!

yeah I would defiantly always keep my fans on, 24/7.....except if your administering Co2, in that case, I would have my fans turn off during the 15-30 min you have the co2 on....because that shit just floats in the air, you want it soaked up by the plants, not blown around by a fan. Just as a side note, cannabis can use 6x the amount of co2 than oxygen. Pretty interesting, and if you get some spare bucks, its defiantly the way to go 

ANYWAY, didnt mean to hijack your thread, keep up those pics for us, since the videos arent coming until harvest


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 20, 2010)

oh damn laceygirl that sucks i got a bit of mold my first runn thru..now i keep my fans on 24/7 (exaust and oscillating) i havent had anyother probs

u might want to look into a small ozone generator kills mold instantly and forever..im getting one for next harvest..thier great for mold and ODOR im also lookin into ozoneated water benefits for cannabis..i know it purifies water and the ozone turns into o2 and co2 after 15 mins so its kinda peaked my intrest...more o2 and co2 are never abad thing lol


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> oh damn laceygirl that sucks i got a bit of mold my first runn thru..now i keep my fans on 24/7 (exaust and oscillating) i havent had anyother probs
> 
> u might want to look into a small ozone generator kills mold instantly and forever..im getting one for next harvest..thier great for mold and ODOR im also lookin into ozoneated water benefits for cannabis..i know it purifies water and the ozone turns into o2 and co2 after 15 mins so its kinda peaked my intrest...more o2 and co2 are never abad thing lol


Hi Sol, yes I am going to buy a UV Ozone Generator after this harvest... Its only $250 and I reckon it will be money well spent... For the odour control and for the mould killing abilities.... It will do my whole double garage apparently... That's fine with me... 

I went past B.O.C gases the other day, going to invest in cO2 for the next grow also, I just have to outlay the $300 or so for the pressure adapter thingy...

Laceygirl...


----------



## highflyby (Feb 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> going to invest in cO2 for the next grow also, I just have to outlay the $300 or so for the pressure adapter thingy...
> 
> Laceygirl...


 Yay  You can use regular standard hosing....wrap it around your grow....and poke holes in the tubing,....thats how i did it a few years ago...


----------



## valhalla88 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice to see you got things in hand lacey.
I haven't started flowering but I'm concerned.
Anyway I just wanted to stop by and say High!


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 21, 2010)

First Up High to you to Valhalla  Welcome back...

I am just tidying up a few last things, I have suspended another fan in the big tent to help combat stillness in the tent, so that's three fans now...including my a/c.... The buds are really beginning to change... I am so excited... I have smoked the little branch that broke off and its amazing... Can't wait to taste the mature things. Still giving them low pH water, until the day I chop.... The fans are on all the time now... Thanks Ninj...  Checked them again tonight for tell tale signs and all is good so far.. Whew...

I have posted pics of the big tent and the buds in all their glory. I hope you can see the difference between what they were 3 weeks ago and what they are now... 

We are having a really hot day here today so I had to move the light in the mother tent further up the chain, and infront of the extractor fan, so it sucks the heat straight from the globe out of my tent into my shed...It works really well... The mothers are only getting watered 3 times a day now, ya gotta love vermiculite and perlite.. It absorbs and drains so well... The Widow is the big plant and the second pot is the Rhino and the other two, I'm not sure, they keep changing...

Laceygirl... Still waiting...Cool as a cucumber...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Feb 21, 2010)

What was the price on co2 bottles from boc and do you need a trade to get the gas or can anyone get it
I think those you brew it joints sell it too maybe check their prices


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 21, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> What was the price on co2 bottles from boc and do you need a trade to get the gas or can anyone get it
> I think those you brew it joints sell it too maybe check their prices


You can go to their website and check the gas price in your area.. Just say you are a welder when going to BOC... , anyone can get it...

Laceygirl...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet I want co2 for next summer and a bit of a play after the next new hydro run to see if as good as people say


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 21, 2010)

The pics didn't uplead for some reason before...

So here they are...

Laceygirl...


----------



## valhalla88 (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful Lace....love your work...


----------



## highflyby (Feb 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> The pics didn't uplead for some reason before...
> 
> So here they are...
> 
> Laceygirl...


Hey lacey, have you thought about trimming up some of the excess fan leaves in your garden? I think at your stage of flower, it wouldent do anything more than help your grow area 

I mean, its all opinion, but it will create more airflow. [edit - this next comment was removed by me, due to inaccuracy] 

Just my 2 cents  Keep up the good work!

Cheers !


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 21, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Hey lacey, have you thought about trimming up some of the excess fan leaves in your garden? I think at your stage of flower, it wouldent do anything more than help your grow area
> 
> I mean, its all opinion, but it will create more airflow, and help the plant focus more energy into bud production
> 
> ...


You sir, should read up on photosynthesis, and stop reading crap from stoners, who think they are horticulturalists.


----------



## highflyby (Feb 21, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> You sir, should read up on photosynthesis, and stop reading crap from stoners, who think they are horticulturalists.


Hey man, Ive done it both ways, and never really had a problem, if anything, Like i said, It helped airflow in the grow area 

So you sir, should have an open mind, because I have seen many many people do it on here, and done it myself, and my bud was always smokin


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 21, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Hey man, Ive done it both ways, and never really had a problem, if anything, Like i said, It helped airflow in the grow area
> 
> So you sir, should have an open mind, because I have seen many many people do it on here, and done it myself, and my bud was always smokin


It doesn't mean your buds wont be smokeable if you pull leaves, you just end up less yield. It could be little or alot depending on how many leaves you pull.

Think about it using common sense. Do you think nature would have all these leaves if they took more energy to maintain than they supplied? 

Those leaves are there to provide carbohydrates for the plant to grow and flower. If you reduce them, the plant doesn't have more carbs for flowering, it has less now. Its not about having an open mind. Its about sound knowledge of photosynthesis, and botany. 

If you'd like to learn more you should check out and read Uncle Bens threads. Lots of good info by him, someone growing mj and other plants for 40 years, as well as plenty of wisdom from others.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi High, I am afraid I will have to weigh in with DaveC on this one... The buds need the leaves at this point in the flower... I didn't know this either until I started to do a little independent learning... If you enjoy learning about growing you will love reading about the botany of marijuana... Its fascinating stuff...  Lots of information and it can be a steep learning curve, but I really got into it...

Have you ever noticed when pot is ripe to pick, and I mean really ripe, most of the leaves on the head should be really yellow and dying.... The reason for this, the plant is taking every bit of remaining energy (sugar) and turning it into buds... If you remove the leaves, it will a)stress the plant at a time where I want it to start to relax and become heavy, b) take away the plants petrol tank so to speak... The extra light at this point in time will not add any extra bud or size, its pretty much up to the plant now.... 

I strip big shade leaves throughout my grow but its just for the big, old and damaged leaves and if they are blocking too much light. Only about 4 leaves a plant each time... Just every other night... So I am not adverse to stripping, just light stripping... 

But I will agree with you, its a leafy, ugly plant. Really unattractive, but if it gives me good smoke then its all better..... Thank you for your input though, its always welcome here


----------



## highflyby (Feb 21, 2010)

WELL, sorry let me go back to the part where I said trim ALL your leaves off and Ill gladly remove it....nvm i didn't say that

I wasn't saying trim down to straight bud and let that grow, but from the pictures i see, shes got quite a jungle, and im sure a couple fan leaves wouldent be missed.

does that put it in better terms dave? sorry for any confusion  

cheers 

edit: also if she would have done this weeks ago, the mold problem could have, and probably would have been prevented.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 21, 2010)

highflyby said:


> WELL, sorry let me go back to the part where I said trim ALL your leaves off and Ill gladly remove it....nvm i didn't say that
> 
> I wasn't saying trim down to straight bud and let that grow, but from the pictures i see, shes got quite a jungle, and im sure a couple fan leaves wouldent be missed.
> 
> ...


I know you didn't say you trimmed to the bone, nor were my previous posts made with that assumption.

Im just saying there is no benefit from removing them. But by all means, pretend you know better than what mother nature intended. 

Her mold problem wasn't because of leaves. That makes no sense. If she had left her exhaust fans on overnight, this wouldn't have happened.

This is the last post Ill make on this. I dont feel like arguing in Laceys thread.


----------



## highflyby (Feb 21, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I know you didn't say you trimmed to the bone, nor were my previous posts made with that assumption.
> 
> Im just saying there is no benefit from removing them. But by all means, pretend you know better than what mother nature intended.
> 
> ...



 


Sorry to take up your thread with this guys riff raff lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 21, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I know you didn't say you trimmed to the bone, nor were my previous posts made with that assumption.
> 
> Im just saying there is no benefit from removing them. But by all means, pretend you know better than what mother nature intended.
> 
> ...


 
That's ok guys, I don't mind, but I do have a question though...I have been running my exhaust fan (200mm) in my 2m x 2m tent since about week 5 flowering and this still happened... 

Just didn't have the air flow???Was that the problem... The tent was having its sides sucked in well and truly by the exhaust fan but it still happened.. Live and learn.. There is soo much air flow in their now, its great... 

I shouldn't have a repeat of it should I??? Laceygirl....


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That's ok guys, I don't mind, but I do have a question though...I have been running my exhaust fan (200mm) in my 2m x 2m tent since about week 5 flowering and this still happened...
> 
> Just didn't have the air flow???Was that the problem... The tent was having its sides sucked in well and truly by the exhaust fan but it still happened.. Live and learn.. There is soo much air flow in their now, its great...
> 
> I shouldn't have a repeat of it should I??? Laceygirl....


My apologies for thinking you had your fan off at times. I went back and re-read your post about the mold and mistook what I read.

From someone who doesn't use a fan in his tents, I doubt your problem was from the level of air flow. I have 12 plants in less than 10 square feet among both tents, and ive had no problems with mold. My exhaust fans run 24/7, but I also have humidity that never gets above 45 during winter. Its usually between 30-40 most of the time. Maybe a dehumidifier would be best for you. Whats your humidity at now?


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> My apologies for thinking you had your fan off at times. I went back and re-read your post about the mold and mistook what I read.
> 
> From someone who doesn't use a fan in his tents, I doubt your problem was from the level of air flow. I have 12 plants in less than 10 square feet among both tents, and ive had no problems with mold. My exhaust fans run 24/7, but I also have humidity that never gets above 45 during winter. Its usually between 30-40 most of the time. Maybe a dehumidifier would be best for you. Whats your humidity at now?


Its only at about 30-40% dave as I run a portable air conditioner in there, and it removes the water from the air... It is not on 24/7, should it be???


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 22, 2010)

LG i wish i had more knowledge and could impart some of it but unfortunately not. It seems that you are fine tuning your setup but to be honest i would say its been a complete success. Losing a few grams here and there but ending up with a room full of baseball bats cant be that bad. Keep up the good work my dear.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> LG i wish i had more knowledge and could impart some of it but unfortunately not. It seems that you are fine tuning your setup but to be honest i would say its been a complete success. Losing a few grams here and there but ending up with a room full of baseball bats cant be that bad. Keep up the good work my dear.


Hi Rock, truly a pleasure to see you here...!!!


----------



## Knickers (Feb 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Its only at about 30-40% dave as I run a portable air conditioner in there, and it removes the water from the air... It is not on 24/7, should it be???


If you have the $$ to buy and run an AC I presume you also have a RH meter, and that 30-40% isnt an assumption based on outside conditions? Just need to check, as humidity would be the obvious problem and theres some law by some dude that says the obvious possibility is usually the problem..


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Knickers said:


> If you have the $$ to buy and run an AC I presume you also have a RH meter, and that 30-40% isnt an assumption based on outside conditions? Just need to check, as humidity would be the obvious problem and theres some law by some dude that says the obvious possibility is usually the problem..


Humidity could be the problem.. Will have to buy a new meter the batteries just leaked thru my old one... Found it in the junk drawer...lol... 

Thanks Knickers, I am going for a trip out to the Hydro shop tomorrow anyway so I will grab a new one...

Eightenough came over tonight to have a look at my tent and there was a huge bud that collapsed under the weight, so I had to cut it down.. After I trimmed it, eight told me to weigh it... Well wet weight the one bud was 54.5g... 

And that's only one of the small buds...lol...   Can't wait for this one... Just over a week and a bit to go now.... Thats my hubby in the Batman T'Shirt... Inside every grown man lurks a ten year old child... Its why I married him...lol...

 Sadly I will be saying goodbye to the bongs and I will be changing to a vaporizer, my lungs cannot sustain the amount of cones I smoke considering I put tobacco with my weed... Its just something we do here...I don't smoke cigarettes though...Wish to be free of the Government poison of tobacco...
Yay...Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Feb 22, 2010)

that bud looks better in real life. the photo doesnt do it justice.


----------



## Knickers (Feb 22, 2010)

Not saying it's surely humidity, but i'd want to check that first. Pity about your old one.

What vape?

Edit: can't rep you no mo, but nice bud!


----------



## highflyby (Feb 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Its only at about 30-40% dave as I run a portable air conditioner in there, and it removes the water from the air... It is not on 24/7, should it be???


I know you said your already going to the store to fix this problem but...dont know if you have a RH meter built into your thermometer or anything, possibly look into getting one that gives you a high and low humidity as well as temp, so you know whats going on in there when everything is off 

 Yay for the vaporizer! I just started a review for one....one of the best vapes I ever used....check out the review if ya like 

https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana/304788-new-herbalaire-h2-1-full.html

cheers lacey


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Its only at about 30-40% dave as I run a portable air conditioner in there, and it removes the water from the air... It is not on 24/7, should it be???


Definitely run the exhaust 24/7. Theres no room for fucking around with the possibility of mold . You're not the first person to get mold because they had the fans off at times. 

Hopefully the next grow is mold free if the fans are kept on 24/7 in flower.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Definitely run the exhaust 24/7. Theres no room for fucking around with the possibility of mold . You're not the first person to get mold because they had the fans off at times.
> 
> Hopefully the next grow is mold free if the fans are kept on 24/7 in flower.


I will definately be leaving the fans on 24/7 in flower for my next grow... Thank you for helping me isolate the problem and giving me options on what to do Dave....Did you see the photo of my first bud, I had to cut down..???lol...

I am cloning the widow today... Going to the Hydro shop to get some more Canna Vega A & B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Clonex Gel and a new knife... 

I buy a new stanley knife and new bottle of clonex gel each time I clone as it stops cross contamination or any infections that might be left in the gel...

Laceygirl....


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I will definately be leaving the fans on 24/7 in flower for my next grow... Thank you for helping me isolate the problem and giving me options on what to do Dave....Did you see the photo of my first bud, I had to cut down..???lol...
> 
> I am cloning the widow today... Going to the Hydro shop to get some more Canna Vega A & B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Clonex Gel and a new knife...
> 
> ...


I saw the bud your husband was holding up. Not too shabby . I hope you enjoy it. 

Ive never done cloning, but a new knife and new bottle each time seems overkill to me. Id just use some alcohol on the knife, and pour the clonex into a small container for each time cloning instead of dipping straight into the bottle.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Not saying it's surely humidity, but i'd want to check that first. Pity about your old one.
> 
> What vape?
> 
> Edit: can't rep you no mo, but nice bud!


The Vape I am looking at is called the Extreme Tower Vape...

www.vaporoutlet.com/extreme_vaporizer.html?versionid=90098

Read some good reviews on this one...

[youtube]Z42rCpJgXfc[/youtube]

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> I saw the bud your husband was holding up. Not too shabby . I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Ive never done cloning, but a new knife and new bottle each time seems overkill to me. Id just use some alcohol on the knife, and pour the clonex into a small container for each time cloning instead of dipping straight into the bottle.


That's a bloody good idea... The stanley knives are only 50cents each so that's no drama, but yes it would save me $10 each time on Clonex...I'll just get some tiny disposable cups..


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is my new mother tent vid..

[youtube]3QPNKTdq9ow[/youtube]

Enjoy, Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Feb 22, 2010)

the girls are looking awesome. the widow on the right is going to look heaps different tonight after you are finished with it.


----------



## highflyby (Feb 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> The Vape I am looking at is called the Extreme Tower Vape...
> 
> www.vaporoutlet.com/extreme_vaporizer.html?versionid=90098
> 
> ...



>.< Enjoy spending that cash, you really sure consider the Herbalaire 

Less noise, less cost, more efficient, longer warranty is always the winner in my book 

I know I know fanbois might claim the extreme comes with a "lifetime Warranty" but thats only on the heating element ONLY. If a diode goes out or something that causes something else to go wrong, it wont be covered, and that turned me away from that vape. 

Again....just my opinion...and my herbalaire broke day 1, and I still rave about it... https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana/304788-new-herbalaire-h2-1-full.html

HfB


*edit:* Hey I found this after doing some research....so be careful

*Extreme-Q and V-Tower Pricing Issues!*

by VapeWorld on Feb.05, 2010, under News 

In a letter directly from Arizer they have brought to our attention that any vaporizer by Arizer including the Extreme Vaporizer, the Extreme-Q Vaporizer, and the V-Tower Vaporizer sold under MAP pricing will not have warranty support. Here is an excerpt from their letter: &#8220;We now require an Authorization Number and receipt copy for warranty service. Sellers under MAP will be pointed out and noted that we don&#8217;t honor the warranty on your discounted stock.&#8221; This is mainly geared towards Amazon and eBay. 
So purchase your Arizer products from an authorized legitimate vaporizer reseller like www.VapeWorld.com ( and you can find this article here http://www.vapeworld.com/blog/extreme-q-and-v-tower-pricing-issues/)


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Just removed my vids from youtube... Had a warning from a friend, it would probably be the best thing to do...


----------



## highflyby (Feb 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Just removed my vids from youtube... Had a warning from a friend, it would probably be the best thing to do...


 agreed.

Thoughts on the herbalaire? Or are you pretty set on that vtower?

Not trying to sell you here, just trying to save you a few bucks


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 22, 2010)

highflyby said:


> agreed.
> 
> Thoughts on the herbalaire? Or are you pretty set on that vtower?
> 
> Not trying to sell you here, just trying to save you a few bucks


Its a weird looking unit your herbalaire...lol  I will definately look into them... I've been researching them for about 5 months now... There are some nice looking ones out there and there are some shit vapes...

I haven't made a final decision yet but the tower is the front runner... Will let you know when it comes time to buy...


----------



## highflyby (Feb 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Its a weird looking unit your herbalaire...lol  I will definately look into them... I've been researching them for about 5 months now... There are some nice looking ones out there and there are some shit vapes...
> 
> I haven't made a final decision yet but the tower is the front runner... Will let you know when it comes time to buy...


Alrighty, just remember not to buy your vape because it has a pretty LED screen or looks nice. ever wonder why theres an extra year warrenty on the NON digi volcano?  

I love your open mind lacey, keep it up *+rep

HfB
*


----------



## Knickers (Feb 22, 2010)

Volcano all the way. Classic solid valve.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Volcano all the way. Classic solid valve.


Thanks Knickers but for a first vape I didn't want to spend that kind of money maybe in 12 months time..


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the first time I could actually use my mother tent for its intended use... 

I took 8 clones today and put them in low pH soaked rockwool cubes. I am also using Rhizotonic as a foliar feed...

Note the first pic of the widow before I took cuttings, the second pic is after I took 8 cuttings... I reckon it looks pretty healthy considering how much I cut away...The very last picture is the White Rhino which I had to top today, as it was only growing one single cola, no good for clones.... 

I used cloning gel which always has given me good results so we shall see in ten days time... I have 100% humidity.. I also grabbed a hydrgrowmeter for the big tent and a new thermometer for the mother tent since I dropped the last one in the reservoir...lol.. 

I love going to the hydro shop, I could honestly browse there for hours... But I had the kids with me today so I had to cut it short...  All three stages of my system are now finally up and running...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Knickers (Feb 23, 2010)

I understand not wanting to spend the big $$ straight up for the volcano, however I had previously owned a herbalizer (glass dome with tube) and it was shit after the hypre wore off and ended up being a waste of (a little) money. Since then I've bought a volcano for me and for a sibling. I'd suggest maybe hunting down a second hand one, I've commonly seen them for $600. I'm sure there are muh cheaper options that offer close to if not just as good an experience, but after sharing a 7 foot balloon all day... I can't think of any vape I'd rather own.


----------



## highflyby (Feb 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I love going to the hydro shop, I could honestly browse there for hours... But I had the kids with me today so I had to cut it short...  All three stages of my system are now finally up and running...
> 
> Laceygirl...



hey, just remembering that you bought cloning gel after each use....just an idea....flip the cap over and pour some rooting gen in the cap, use that gel, and wash the cap good after wards....voila! $10 savings each time 

Nice job on the clone taking as well, all looks great to me girl. +rep


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

highflyby said:


> hey, just remembering that you bought cloning gel after each use....just an idea....flip the cap over and pour some rooting gen in the cap, use that gel, and wash the cap good after wards....voila! $10 savings each time
> 
> Nice job on the clone taking as well, all looks great to me girl. +rep


Thanks high... I really love your signature quote... So bloody clever..

Have checked the clones this morning, they didn't take too much of a hit over night, in fact they look pretty good... They should be ready to go by the time I chop down, clean everything and prepare the room again... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## highflyby (Feb 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks high... I really love your signature quote... So bloody clever..
> 
> Have checked the clones this morning, they didn't take too much of a hit over night, in fact they look pretty good... They should be ready to go by the time I chop down, clean everything and prepare the room again...
> 
> Laceygirl...


Hahaha thanks 

Good to hear the clones are taking well....cant wait to see them get huuuuuge 

hfb


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

G'day all. Laceygirl here...

I am just posting two pics, one of the buds I had to cut off the other night due to collapse, and the other is of the cuttings I took yesterday... 

They are standing straight back up again, which is good news, and it also means they are beginning to develop roots... I am a big believer in foliar feeding cuttings, they need a little help, so I use Rhizotonic and a little bit of Cannazym.. Rhizo grows fat white roots and cannazym keeps the babies healthy... Both these products were developed for use on cuttings right up to mature plants... I don't class these as nutes as they are really just additives, but I get great results from them... I will post more pics of the clones tomorrow and you'll see what I mean...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Feb 23, 2010)

the babies are looking good. i took some more photos this morning and will be taking a heap this arvo. i will have to come over and take some pics of the big tent.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

eightenough said:


> the babies are looking good. i took some more photos this morning and will be taking a heap this arvo. i will have to come over and take some pics of the big tent.


Yeah, I'd love that, your camera kicks arse now... I had a look at your journal this morning... Everything is coming along swimmingly... Did your carpet dry ok? It should with the weather...

Would give anything to know the strains you are growing... We need that universal seed and plant dna bank....lol...


----------



## eightenough (Feb 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yeah, I'd love that, your camera kicks arse now... I had a look at your journal this morning... Everything is coming along swimmingly... Did your carpet dry ok? It should with the weather...
> 
> Would give anything to know the strains you are growing... We need that universal seed and plant dna bank....lol...


the camera was all good, it was the dumbass behind it. carpet will be fine, no stains.
we will just have to wait until harvest and taste test to maybe find out what strains they are.


----------



## eightenough (Feb 23, 2010)

btw i am smoking those little bud you gave me. they are tasty. just had the second bong. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
ooopps i meant that for pm.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

eightenough said:


> btw i am smoking those little bud you gave me. they are tasty. just had the second bong. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> ooopps i meant that for pm.


I reckon, its yummy isnt it????

Having trouble staying out of the shed, keep going back in there to have another one...


----------



## eightenough (Feb 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I reckon, its yummy isnt it????
> 
> Having trouble staying out of the shed, keep going back in there to have another one...


i just finished the little bit of WW i had. now i have to chop the other stuff.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 23, 2010)

Just put my new Thermo Hygro meter in the big tent while the lights were off, and I think I have the whole Mould Issue well in hand... I haven't had any repeat appearances so I am pretty chuffed..

Temp in my big tent with lights off, and its a warm day here today, is 25.9 degrees celcius and the relative humidity is holding steady at 36%....

I am pretty happy with that..

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 24, 2010)

lolitsraph said:


> hey Lacey nice grow
> fellow aussie grower here, take a look at my journal let me know what ya think, im pretty new still.
> im growin in autopots and perlite, growin WW from whitelabel
> i read that your partner doesnt share your passion... haha same as mine! though she also wont complain with the finished product hehe.
> autopots are pretty good too! havent had any issues so far with it


Hi there I would love to have a look at your journal, its easier if your journal can be located in your signature... What you do is go to My RollItUp and then on the left hand side go down the list until you get to a tab that says edit signature. You can put all kinds of really small stuff in there...
Then lots of people will be able to view your journal, every time you make a post...

Message me if you have any more questions...
Laceygirl..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

just checking in. your still not chopping on mass haha, props for sticking it out!


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just checking in. your still not chopping on mass haha, props for sticking it out!


Hi Don 
Every night I go in there and expect to see them ready, and they're not quite there... I've had to cut a few down due to collapse from weight, but other than that, I've stayed away with the scissors... The good news is, I have now stopped buying pot ...I have enough to get me thru till the big chop which is nice...

Laceygirl....

I reckon about another week....

Eightenough came over last night and took some nice photos with his good camera, and you can see from the photos, I'm close, but no cigar yet....


----------



## highflyby (Feb 24, 2010)

Lydia Lassila just won some gold for your country miss lacey  Congrats!


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 24, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again and I am sick as a dog.

.. I have a stomach thing... I feel like death warmed up... Even cones don't make me feel better, that's just sad...

But on another note, I did top the two crossbreeds today... I need them to be bushier....

The pics below are before and after shots of the far left plant in the mother tent... Eightenough was kind enough to take these photos for me... 

Hang on....

This is ridiculous... I need to eat something to stop my tummy rumbling but it just bounces... 

It would take two of me to feel worse...


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 24, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Lydia Lassila just won some gold for your country miss lacey  Congrats!


Isn't it awesome???? Considering we are the Sunburnt Country....lol... We are like Jamaica at the Winter Olympics... lol


----------



## highflyby (Feb 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Isn't it awesome???? Considering we are the Sunburnt Country....lol... We are like Jamaica at the Winter Olympics... lol


I rooted her on and cheered for her when she won.......and then blazed a J for her too 

She beat out the entire Chinese team, which was expected to sweep that event


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 24, 2010)

*VERY VERY VERY NICE +REP and subscribed*


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 25, 2010)

GOODoleBOY said:


> *VERY VERY VERY NICE +REP and subscribed*


 Welcome Good Ole Boy... Nice to see you here...

Aussie Aussie Aussie, Oi Oi Oi....


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Found this in the Harvesting and Curing Thread.... I need to remember this... This person knows how to dry...

Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
not flush.

Smell and flavor are related to the chloraphyl in the plant matter, while
the harshness, and burning of the throat and lungs is described when
smoking herb which hasn't been flushed properly.

You need to allow all of the chloraphyl to release while drying, but the problem
is that chloraphyl is only released and a certain rate, which is much slower 
than water is allowed to release,you must allow adequate time to dry, and 
the humidity needs to be around 35-45%, this allows the buds to stay moist
long enough to allow the chloraphyl to escape. It should take around 8 days 
for the stem between the buds to be dry enough to snap when bent. 

Tips: 
Do not cut up individual branches when harvesting and hanging, this 
allows the moisture to escape too quickly!

Do not trim the buds of their leaves before they are completely dried,
this also allows moisture to escape. Also this is KEY for the curing process,
a properly dried bud will smell MAGNIFICENT right after it is done being 
trimmed. Trimming allows the terpenes to really expose themselves and
this causes excess moisture within the leaves and buds to allow the bud
to "sweat" and this is needs to happen right before the buds are jarred,
if you do this before you dry them, what happens to the terpenes? They are
released in to the air and dissipate, you need to do this before you jar them
and then the buds sit and bask in their own dankness..... This is how the 
curing process begins.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

haha ditto lacey every day i stick my head in the door hoping miraculously they'll have all turned a nice amber shade and be ready but it just aint happening eh

interesting take on the drying and curing im gonna give it a go i usually trim the sugar leaves then hang to dry working off the principle theres less plant matter to have moisture in haha well see 

hope you feel better soon lacey!


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 25, 2010)

I did the dry thing accidentally one time Don, I just got lazy and left everything on the branches for 8-9 days, if I remember correctly it was a bloody nice smoke...

I am going to do it deliberately this time... Let me know how you get on...

I am heading into week 12 next week... God I hope it happens, I just read on the white widow thread one guy took his to fourteen weeks... I don't wanna go for that long... 
LG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah i think i might do an experiment and chop everything off one plant and leave everything on the rest. 

christ ive never heard of WW takin that long? hope yours doesnt lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2010)

ITS FINALLY HERE....A  

Its Harvest Time at my house, and not a day too soon..... 

It was a forced decision actually... They have been in for 12 weeks now and I went into the tent to do some routine inspection when I noticed really dead leaves on one of the buds... On closer inspection, it was mould, so that's it... Time to cut down... I checked the rest of the crop and I seem to have gotten away mould free... Thank God....The buds are so big, that even with two fans and an airconditoner, its too hot for me to take this grow any further... I reckon they are ready... The stuff I cut off last week, so I could move around the tent, is now dry and trimmed... It is blowing my head off my shoulders... I am finding it hard to get shit done... Just want to kick back and watch cartoons with my kids...lol....Very much a do nothing and just enjoy me stone....

I weighed one of the buds straight away, and wet weight was 159.0grams... I tried to weight another but my scales only go up to 200g so they maxed out and turned off...lol... YAY.... But no joy on how much it weighs... Eight has some awesome scales, will have to beg, borrow them....

There are still HEAPS of buds still left on the trees, going to cut down a few more tonight and then leave it till tomorrow and cut some more. I have to string some washing line, as I've ran out of clothes horses... lol...    

Will let you know in a couple of days how things are going... They are hanging in my shed with a great natural breeze blowing thru... Should be ready to trim in about a week... Just gonna wait for all the chlorophyl to drain from the plants... Then its HARVEST FESTIVAL TIME......


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am very excited for you LG. I have enjoyed watching and hearing about your girls and learnt a lot. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## eightenough (Feb 28, 2010)

the time has arrived. yay. i cant wait to see all the buds.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Lacey congrats! 1 of my first outdoor plants' harvest was like 69g dry last year so i think u did damn good! I also had bud mold last year & that shit spreads quick so i think u made a very good decision to chop now,that shit will creep up on u & destroy a whole crop before u even see it.

Does the chlorophyll/chloroplasts really drain from the leaves if u keep the leaves intact after chop chop?

Dont the leaves stay green even if u leave em on while drying,that would mean the chlorophyll stays in em,coz thats the green pigment of course. ???


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2010)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Hey Lacey congrats! 1 of my first outdoor plants' harvest was like 69g dry last year so i think u did damn good! I also had bud mold last year & that shit spreads quick so i think u made a very good decision to chop now,that shit will creep up on u & destroy a whole crop before u even see it.
> 
> Does the chlorophyll/chloroplasts really drain from the leaves if u keep the leaves intact after chop chop?
> 
> Dont the leaves stay green even if u leave em on while drying,that would mean the chlorophyll stays in em,coz thats the green pigment of course. ???


Hi Everyone, thank you all for the kind words... I am very excited....

And to answer the question, the gear will lighten up in colour considerably.. My widow will go light green, sort of greyish green... The lighter the better.. I've done it this way before with White Rhino and yeah I've seen it... It really does change colour... It also helps protect the bud from harsh drying... The top head leaves actually sort of wrap around the plant protecting it.. After about 7-8 days, I will trim it and start curing... The buds will still be a tiny bit moist and when I put them in jars it will be perfect...

I fast dried the first lot and it was a little harsher to smoke, but the stuff I am smoking now is soooo smooth, cause I let it dry properly...


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Feb 28, 2010)

No worries,its all objective isn't it,or is that subjective? meh wateva.

Last year i manicured before drying & had no probs,it was a great smoke,but im gonna try both methods just for the hell of it this year.

Congrats again on a much bigger harvest than i'll be havin this year,its bloody awesome to see the not-so-steriotypical-grower rakin in fat sticky buds.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2010)

G'dall All.... I just had to post these... Just to give you an idea of how long I waited to get these things to change....lol...

I do apologise for the camera, but its my shitty camera phone... This may be the ugliest plant I've ever seen, but these are the most orange I've ever let my buds/plants go, and I reckon they look beautiful.... Not a lot of frost on the leaves but the buds are oozing with it...  

So proud of myself for sticking it out till twelve weeks... I've never done this before....  

Laceygirl...

I gained 2 pounds in over 5 months.... Thanks Canna....lol...


----------



## highflyby (Feb 28, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'dall All.... I just had to post these... Just to give you an idea of how long I waited to get these things to change....lol...
> 
> I do apologise for the camera, but its my shitty camera phone... This may be the ugliest plant I've ever seen, but these are the most orange I've ever let my buds/plants go, and I reckon they look beautiful.... Not a lot of frost on the leaves but the buds are oozing with it...
> 
> ...



12 weeks, you go girl. 

Got my replacement vape, so i need to try some of that bud of yours


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 28, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'dall All.... I just had to post these... Just to give you an idea of how long I waited to get these things to change....lol...
> 
> I do apologise for the camera, but its my shitty camera phone... This may be the ugliest plant I've ever seen, but these are the most orange I've ever let my buds/plants go, and I reckon they look beautiful.... Not a lot of frost on the leaves but the buds are oozing with it...
> 
> ...


good job gurl looks really good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

the day finally came eh! hahah i chopped at the weekend too.  12 weeks


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the day finally came eh! hahah i chopped at the weekend too.  12 weeks


Yay, well done Don, I knew we'd make it...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

i imagine we were both close to crazy waiting for them haha


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 1, 2010)

G'day All Laceygirl again... Well this is whats left of 5 months of work... My tent looks like its been attacked, and my shed looks like a chinese laundry, except with pot, not clothes...lol... 

I am about to start to trim the really dry stuff, its only taken about 4-5 days, I am waiting for the colour to drain for about 1-2 more days before I start, but I've got my work cut out for me, for the next week at least...

I have easily done 2 elbows I reckon... Pretty happy with the result... 

The part that I really hate, its the maintenance and cleaning part... And that's where we are now... 

I need to get some C.L.R (Calcium, Lime and Rust remover) for the plastics and some Hydrogen Peroxide to clean the hydroton, I need new airlines and possibly an air pump, new airstones, and I have to clean the tent... Man I hate this part... But I like to start totally clean...

Will be starting all over again in one week.. And yes I have to grow Widow again, cause the Rhino isn't big enough to take cuttings from... Oh well.. Am only going to veg for 7 days so they don't get so friggin big....

Laceygirl....


----------



## jats (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job Lacey 

I know what you mean about the cleaning up part..... I've got a big one ahead,,but at least its some weeks away yet...... 

Awesome looking harvest


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 1, 2010)

nice nice very nice hey do u possible need a soulmate cause u may have just found one lol jk with ya great job +rep if i haven't already given u some


----------



## patnnad (Mar 1, 2010)

Just curious, do u run all you power straight off the grids?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 1, 2010)

patnnad said:


> Just curious, do u run all you power straight off the grids?


Yes I Do....You can run up to 3000 watts with no dramas that's not including my house...Just make sure you pay the bill..

Laceygirl....


----------



## jimmy130380 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey lace just got my first bill for 3200 watts of budd smashing glow ju-ju
I shit kittens 900 bucks
what's yours for 3 months?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 3, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Hey lace just got my first bill for 3200 watts of budd smashing glow ju-ju
> I shit kittens 900 bucks
> what's yours for 3 months?


Its about that... For a 1000 watts it costs you about $2.63 per day, so yeah that's about right... Just look at it as three bags...lol...

I know, but the electricity company loves us...lol...

Laceygirl..


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 3, 2010)

Got any pics of sum trimmed-up bud lacey?


----------



## jats (Mar 3, 2010)

For a Kool few grand you could get yourself a machine to do your trimming for you ..... it sounds appealing to me,,,except I think you need to feed the buds in wet.....that means installing drying racks ....
I wonder about the finished product and if you would lose some aroma from your buds..... a little/lot extra effort for a better smoke..? or is there hardly enough difference to warrant sticking to the old school ways..? 

the excellent thing about involving your mates in the trim up is they get to earn them selves some smoke and feel involved in something underground and dangerous but intrinsic to the community.... I'm blahing on a bit I know,,but am trying to decide witch way to go myself in regards investing in one of those bud trimmers......


----------



## eightenough (Mar 3, 2010)

i hate cars. i would be there helping right now if my stupid car would start.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 3, 2010)

jats said:


> For a Kool few grand you could get yourself a machine to do your trimming for you ..... it sounds appealing to me,,,except I think you need to feed the buds in wet.....that means installing drying racks ....
> I wonder about the finished product and if you would lose some aroma from your buds..... a little/lot extra effort for a better smoke..? or is there hardly enough difference to warrant sticking to the old school ways..?
> 
> the excellent thing about involving your mates in the trim up is they get to earn them selves some smoke and feel involved in something underground and dangerous but intrinsic to the community.... I'm blahing on a bit I know,,but am trying to decide witch way to go myself in regards investing in one of those bud trimmers......


Hi Jats, 

I've seen the bud trimmers in action and they are not bad if you are growing a plant that grows solid bud.... I am growing widow and its a bit spazz ... Its so leafy and requires so much small work trimming.... The trimmers are good for the big stuff but not for the finer stuff... 

They also knock a lot of crystals off the bud, but on the upside it does create a nice hash on the inside hood and blades... I've used the small one that looks like a bbq that you have to crank... I think I'll stick with scissors and baby oil....

Laceygirl...

Here is a tupperware container full of my first lot of trimming... I have four others bigger than this too...Its almost dried and curing... I've had to hurry up with this as its so dry here where I live... Its just two giant buds with little bud around it.... Trying to stop the little stuff from drying out too fast...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 3, 2010)

baby oil?
please explain


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> baby oil?
> please explain


I rub baby oil on the blades of the scissors, its non toxic and then I also put a thin layer over my hands... Its stop the resin from sticking to the scissors and my fingers... I don't like gloves it makes the stickyness worse...

It also makes washing your hands and equipment so much easier and it doesn't affect the Mj in anyway, I've been doing it this way for years... It really does make it faster...

Both the oil in the pot and the baby oil repell each other.... They are unlike oils so it makes my job easier...


----------



## Concord Dawn (Mar 3, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I rub baby oil on the blades of the scissors, its non toxic and then I also put a thin layer over my hands... Its stop the resin from sticking to the scissors and my fingers... I don't like gloves it makes the stickyness worse...
> 
> It also makes washing your hands and equipment so much easier and it doesn't affect the Mj in anyway, I've been doing it this way for years... It really does make it faster...
> 
> Both the oil in the pot and the baby oil repell each other.... They are unlike oils so it makes my job easier...


wow, thats a great tip there lacy, +rep to you. and thanks for mine, i wrote that a few years ago when i was feeling down, LoL.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 3, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I rub baby oil on the blades of the scissors, its non toxic and then I also put a thin layer over my hands... Its stop the resin from sticking to the scissors and my fingers... I don't like gloves it makes the stickyness worse...
> 
> It also makes washing your hands and equipment so much easier and it doesn't affect the Mj in anyway, I've been doing it this way for years... It really does make it faster...
> 
> Both the oil in the pot and the baby oil repell each other.... They are unlike oils so it makes my job easier...


learn something new everyday...wooohooo thanks gurl

lookin forward to ur smoke report

p.s. maybe u could discuss your drying/curing process im obsessed with evry1s process


----------



## ADLpotter (Mar 4, 2010)

mmm yummy. awesome harvest lacey, and 4 more tubs! fark. id be in heaven


----------



## SuperLemonMe (Mar 4, 2010)

Latex dust free gloves are awesome, then pick the finger hash off them when you're done !

Often, it bubbles ! now thats good hash.

Awesome grow Lacey  very jealous


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all.... Laceygirl again... I know its late, but I've been up trimming again... 

Eightenough was kind enough to come over and kick thru 60 percent of what I need to do, so that's helped heaps... We chopped thru soo much, just bopping out to some old and new tunes on my new ipod speakers, bought specially for the trim.. Big thanks Eight... You really sped things up for me... I fucking hate trimming, and he wouldn't let me complain too much either...lol....

Will take more photos tomorrow.. Really tired, been trimming for hours..

For those interested in my process... 
The buds have been hanging in the shed for about 5-6 days now, the leaf is very dry and the buds are not, sort of almost there, so its time to trim.... Then I just chuck them into air-tight containers and let them breath every so often... The smaller buds always dry heaps faster, so if that happens, I just put them in a container with slightly moist buds and it transfers moisture to the extremely dry buds...Makes everything all yummy again...

That is how you cure... The smoke is so strong and smooth...I'm loving it... Still tossing up whether to grow Widow again or Rhino...

Will let you know the final oz count when its totally dry...  Am very tired... Am going to bed...Might just have one more cone.....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

SuperLemonMe said:


> Latex dust free gloves are awesome, then pick the finger hash off them when you're done !
> 
> Often, it bubbles ! now thats good hash.
> 
> Awesome grow Lacey  very jealous


Thank you and welcome 

I don't like to use gloves, they just get too sticky and the hash has a slightly distinct latex taste...They make your hands sweat too.... Try the baby oil technique... Its really good for your skin too...lol...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

ADLpotter said:


> mmm yummy. awesome harvest lacey, and 4 more tubs! fark. id be in heaven


Hi ADL... Good to see you... Been checking your journals too... You're doing great too...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi all.... Laceygirl again... I know its late, but I've been up trimming again...
> 
> Eightenough was kind enough to come over and kick thru 60 percent of what I need to do, so that's helped heaps... We chopped thru soo much, just bopping out to some old and new tunes on my new ipod speakers, bought specially for the trim.. Big thanks Eight... You really sped things up for me... I fucking hate trimming, and he wouldn't let me complain too much either...lol....
> 
> ...


the widow was tasyty but it didnt really do anything for my pain but it tasted awesome and got me well high...im looking forward to my rhino i heard its great for pain relief..so if it all works out i'll be doing:

white widow daytime-social sit. morning smoke
white rhino nighttime-pain relief-sleep aid
white rhino + white widow mix-daytime pain

thats the schedual i'll be on should work


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Solcyn, that sounds like a very nice schedule to be on... I have widow clones ready to go, but I don't know..I have a house inspection in two weeks so I have time to take cuttings of the Rhino if I need to... You need to veg the Rhino for such a long time though, 4-5 weeks to give it some decent size so you can get good sized harvests... Rhino doesn't yield like the widow, I've found...

And onto another topic, Here are the latest pics of my mother tent... The girls are all coming along nicely... Going to be making room for a Blue Cheese I believe, and I will be putting my order in for seeds again, just getting two strains now, I am running out of room. 

Still have one more tent to buy... I haven't decided what size I want to buy yet.... It will be for pre vegging and vegging... Or a smaller tent for my mothers and use the tent I have now to veg... Still haven't worked out the particulars... Laceygirl.... Getting back to the last of the trimming...  Then the dreaded CLEAN UP...UGH.....!!!!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

good to know next time i'll veg longer thanks for the info....now let me repay the favor by suggesting that u get a duck...yes a duck..lol..at the namaste cebter for sustainable farming in southern cali they use ducks to trim all the lower leaves on there cannabis plants..it super cute the duck walks around from plant to plant and pulls all the leaves it can reach off the plant which is great bcause of its hieght it basically cleans the lower third of the plant like we do to improve yeild...and the ducks love it..so if u had a duck u could sit back smoke one and let the duck get busy...lol

just something else to add to the grow wish list:
lights-check
medium-check
seeds-check
duck-?

ps i feel like a rhino is sitting on my chest...gotta love that white rhino


----------



## eightenough (Mar 4, 2010)

i want a duck.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> good to know next time i'll veg longer thanks for the info....now let me repay the favor by suggesting that u get a duck...yes a duck..lol..at the namaste cebter for sustainable farming in southern cali they use ducks to trim all the lower leaves on there cannabis plants..it super cute the duck walks around from plant to plant and pulls all the leaves it can reach off the plant which is great bcause of its hieght it basically cleans the lower third of the plant like we do to improve yeild...and the ducks love it..so if u had a duck u could sit back smoke one and let the duck get busy...lol
> 
> just something else to add to the grow wish list:
> lights-check
> ...


 
That is the cutest and most environmentally friendly way I've heard to lollypop...lol... A duck.... I've never thought of that, but I have four cats... They would scare the duck to death or possibly kill it...I have bullcats... Big motherfuckers.......

But I am loving the duck idea.... Seriously....


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That is the cutest and most environmentally friendly way I've heard to lollypop...lol... A duck.... I've never thought of that, but I have four cats... They would scare the duck to death or possibly kill it...I have bullcats... Big motherfuckers.......
> 
> But I am loving the duck idea.... Seriously....


lol...i have three thundercats too..lol..the bad thing about cats is they will it your buds..lol..my cats love the growroom..my boy chevy sneaks into the flowering chamber and lays out under the hps to sunbath he looks so cute i cant even get mad at him...lol

p.s. worst thing about growing with cats is finding hairs in your buds


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

awwww to have my very own duck how special it would be

but instead stuck with these cats

kidding i love my cats but i would adore my duck whos name by the way would have to be howard...lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> awwww to have my very own duck how special it would be
> 
> but instead stuck with these cats
> 
> kidding i love my cats but i would adore my duck whos name by the way would have to be howard...lol


 
Thundercats...lol.... That's what I'll call Caesar and Lancelot... The thundercats...

I name my cats usually after dead famous people... The older the better...

I have Cleopatra, and Caesar, and Lancelot and Genevieve....Lance and Jenny are from the same litter, bro and sis...

And yes there is no other name for a Duck than Howard....lol... Far out, I haven't thought of that movie for ages... You've made me smile huge....


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thundercats...lol.... That's what I'll call Caesar and Lancelot... The thundercats...
> 
> I name my cats usually after dead famous people... The older the better...
> 
> ...


no worries thats was fun im still stoned of the blunt i smoked when we wrote that..hold on...quack quack..shit that dam duck got lose...i gotta go


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 4, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> no worries thats was fun im still stoned of the blunt i smoked when we wrote that..hold on...quack quack..shit that dam duck got lose...i gotta go


I had ducks once...Five cute yellow fuzzballs. And before they could ever get feathers, my dogs ate 'em.
No cats here. Had 'em in the past, but I am definately more of a dog person. Not one of those "carry my dog in a purse and spend more on it's hairdo than mine" people, either - yech. lol Got a snake, and rats - and I do have chickens! Gotta love fresh eggs! But no cats.

Nice grow, LaceyGirl. I read the last 25 pages or so, and still missed it - how many plants did you just harvest? And what size light/s? Looking forward to watching your next as it grows!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I had ducks once...Five cute yellow fuzzballs. And before they could ever get feathers, my dogs ate 'em.
> No cats here. Had 'em in the past, but I am definately more of a dog person. Not one of those "carry my dog in a purse and spend more on it's hairdo than mine" people, either - yech. lol Got a snake, and rats - and I do have chickens! Gotta love fresh eggs! But no cats.
> 
> Nice grow, LaceyGirl. I read the last 25 pages or so, and still missed it - how many plants did you just harvest? And what size light/s? Looking forward to watching your next as it grows!


Hi Doe,

I harvested 8 plants and I had a 1000watt HPS and a 400 watt Metal Halide to fill the dark spot at the end.. I am buying another 1000 watt to put in the big tent for winter and I am dropping the number of plants I have back to 4. I have decided not to purchase another tent as I am going to veg in the big tent. I can't justify another tent just to veg for a few weeks.... I already have two tents, do I really need three? Its just more fans, pumps, another light and all the other shit, so just more power usage... 

I love dogs too.. 

My rottweiller died of a luekemia like disease that attacked his white blood cells... I was devastated... He was 8 years old..He was my first child and he understood English.. We did everything we could to try to save him. In the end I told him if it was too difficult for him to fight anymore, then he didn't have to stay...   He passed away a few hours later....

That was 7 years ago... I still grieve for him... He was the best dog in the world... His ID tag is on my keys... Loved him so very much.. When I buy my house (I am renting) I am going to have three Rotty's, Athos Porthos and Aremis...

R.I.P Gus the Rotty.. Mummy still loves you....


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwww, that's so sad, I feel for you. It was, in fact, my rotti that ate my ducklings. My husband lost his job last year, and for awhile things got real tight - and my pooch got sick. He was eating well, but started losing weight for no reason I could see, and grew even more gaseous than he had been. I didn't have any money to take him to the vet. It was a struggle already to feed him - so I found a home for him, not too far away. Still tore me up, though. I had him since he was about five weeks old (the breeder claimed he was 9 weeks, but he was so small, he could stand under my Rat Terrier, and his little eyes were still _blue_). He was my baby - he liked to sit up and "talk" to me, especially if I told him "I love you". If I asked him for a hug he would stand and put his paws on my shoulders, and nudge his big head against my cheek. I still miss him here. Smartest dog I ever had.


----------



## Knickers (Mar 4, 2010)

my dog is just about to turn 17. He's my first dog and I loves him and never want him to go. The worse bit is how amazingly their personality matures over that many years, but then there are times when he acts just like a puppy again.

I only like super feline cats, Burmese, Siamese etc cos they look so... Cat like. Otherwise they're just narcissistic weapons of mass wildlife destruction.

So why do ducks like cannabis so much? (besides the obvious lol)
Will the go for the weed plants before eating other things?

Sorry for staying off topic Lacey! Just filling time until final weight!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I have been hard at it, all bloody day, and I am nearly done... I reckon one more day of solid pruning and I should be done... I am still yet to get a final weight guys... Promise I will let you know.. Still curing and sort of drying... Its been cold and miserable and raining here today, so it set me back a bit... I need at least 28 degrees outside at the moment, that would be great...I smell like pot, my clothes reek of it.. So does my hair...Can't wait to have a shower...

Doe, its so sad when you have to give an animal away... 

All my animals have been strays, even Gus the Rotty...The four cats I have now are strays, but all beautiful animals... I'm neither a cat nor a dog person, I'm a domestic animal person...lol... Even birds, birds can be cool.. But can't have birds with Thundercats...lol...

Knickers you are so lucky to still have your first dog... We had heaps of animals when I was growing up...Miss them all... Remember them all fondly...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

wait till i tell the missus were getting a duck hahah !!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wait till i tell the missus were getting a duck hahah !!


I know, its great isn't it???? What a great idea... 

Last count, I am at 20 ounces... Not bad at all... Still have a fair bit to go... Gonna hit it again tomorrow.. I should be finished by tomorrow... Then the clean up and start all over again...

Laceygirl..


----------



## ADLpotter (Mar 5, 2010)

Jealousy is a bitch


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 5, 2010)

Knickers said:


> my dog is just about to turn 17. He's my first dog and I loves him and never want him to go. The worse bit is how amazingly their personality matures over that many years, but then there are times when he acts just like a puppy again.
> 
> I only like super feline cats, Burmese, Siamese etc cos they look so... Cat like. Otherwise they're just narcissistic weapons of mass wildlife destruction.
> 
> ...


i believe the hippie dude at the namaste center said that like birds they actually prefer the cannabis leaves but wont touch the buds...i wish i could remember the name of this study but they did a study with birds where they mixed all types off bird feed...the birds went in and picked out all the cannabis seeds b4 eating the rest of the feed...cool ha....it brings new meaning to when someone says "so n so is for the birds"


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 5, 2010)

ADLpotter said:


> Jealousy is a bitch


You're not too far away ADL...

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 5, 2010)

G'day all....Laceygirl here, with not much going on in the way of growing... 

I recently had a tiny case of Leaf Miners in my mother tent... If you are going to have a mite, these are the easiest to get rid of... Went to my boys at the Hydro Shop and they hooked me up with Mavrik... Yes Mavrik came over and fixed up my little problem...

But seriously its a Yates garden pest product and I gave them a good foliar spray last night and that should be it... If in 7-10 days its still there, there I do it again... Problem solved... 

The plants didn't suffer at all, they are still healthy and robust.. I think its cause I got it early... My Widow cuttings are coming along slowly but nicely... My house inspection is in 12 days so I can't do anything until then...


----------



## ADLpotter (Mar 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> You're not too far away ADL...
> 
> Laceygirl....



is that an invite? I'd be on that in a second haha.

Should take some more photos of my girl (I think). She seriously boomed today when I refreshed her res. She's nice and bushy but I rkn she still managed to grow like 2 inches taller today while I worked. 

Time for more LST! Shame I've only got the room for 1 or 2 plants I'd love a decent sized garden like yours lacey. Hopefully I should get at least 2-3 ounces off this 1 plant, that'd at least make it enough to be self sustaining since I'm not smoking at the moment haha.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

ADLpotter said:


> is that an invite? I'd be on that in a second haha.
> 
> Should take some more photos of my girl (I think). She seriously boomed today when I refreshed her res. She's nice and bushy but I rkn she still managed to grow like 2 inches taller today while I worked.
> 
> Time for more LST! Shame I've only got the room for 1 or 2 plants I'd love a decent sized garden like yours lacey. Hopefully I should get at least 2-3 ounces off this 1 plant, that'd at least make it enough to be self sustaining since I'm not smoking at the moment haha.


Hi ADL, well funny you should mention plant numbers... I was at the Hydro shop yesterday and in talking to them, I have decided to cut back the number of plants and they reckon I will get the same yield if I use the tie down method... Ever since the laws changed here, the hydro guys have been trying to have less plants same yields... In the last 7 years (while I stopped growing) they have perfected it, so next grow I am only growing 4 plants and I reckon I will get the same yield... Stay tuned for that one... 

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Last count on the bags for me is 24.. Still got a little bit of trimming to do... But I should knock that out by tonight....Don't think I am going to get two pound, will just fall shy I reckon... Not bad for only 1400 watts...

Eightenough went for a drive today and procured himself a nice new strain to join the other two nice strains I have in my mother cupboard... Blue Cheese, I believe it is...

Eight is going to be starting his own thread on this strain.... I am just babysitting it in my humidity chamber at the moment until I can get it to establish more roots... Started using Rhizotonic on it today... It should be booming in the next week, then I will throw it in the mother cupboard and let it do its thing... It saves us having to have too many mothers going at one time... I am still going to be ordering Top 44 and Papaya from my seed guys. Growing from seed takes soooo long... But it is fun....

Really excited about this strain... Would like to sincerely Thank Eight for making the journey... Thanks Man....   

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... 

The final count is in... 

There are 24 bags in the boxes... I've got rid of 3 bags, me and my hubby have smoked about one and there's three quarters of an ounce on my bed for us, and there's about a ounce of crap that looks like shit, and I wouldn't pass it on to anyone, but I'll smoke it.. 

So 29 ounces....   off 1400watts of light....   

I'm very happy with that..... I was hoping to get 32 ounces but that will do... I shall strive to do better next time.... 

Will be setting back up in two weeks... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Mar 6, 2010)

or u could make some butter just a thought pass out cookies with every bag sold bring in more customers


----------



## ADLpotter (Mar 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi ADL, well funny you should mention plant numbers... I was at the Hydro shop yesterday and in talking to them, I have decided to cut back the number of plants and they reckon I will get the same yield if I use the tie down method... Ever since the laws changed here, the hydro guys have been trying to have less plants same yields... In the last 7 years (while I stopped growing) they have perfected it, so next grow I am only growing 4 plants and I reckon I will get the same yield... Stay tuned for that one...
> 
> Laceygirl....


I was really surpised how well the plant responded to LST. Within 24 hours of tying the main stem down all the side branches had shot up and the plant already looked 10x bushier. Basically I just tie down any branches that seem to be taller than the rest, so the plant doesn't know where the top is and all the branches compete for that top spot, seems to work well. 


I actually tied down a branch tonight and within about 3 hours it had already repositioned itself and the side branches had moved into an upwards position, I'm still marvelling over how cannabis manages to accelerate so quickly when in the right conditions.


So far I'm looking at about 10-15 budding sites but I'm hoping to stretch the canopy so it covers basically most of the free space in my tent. 


I actually saw a cool grow journal a while ago (can't remember where) where a guy Scrog'd in a DWC setup with just one plant and managed to get over a pound from it. Must've been a kickass strain with some good growing conditions though.


----------



## Knickers (Mar 6, 2010)

And it must have vegged forever and a day.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Knickers said:


> And it must have vegged forever and a day.


Hi guys,

Seriously, after doing the math and having the ideal conditions, it is not unusual to have a 1000watt light and put it over one plant and still pull a pound... With white widow because its such a tall plant and the stretch factor is amazing, it can cover a huge amount of space..And it doesn't have to be vegged for that long... 

Obviously it will be different with an Indica over a Sativa, but what I have learned is, it all comes down to how much light you can drench your plant in, in perfect conditions... I plan to pull over two elbows next time... Just watch me... 

And I plan to prove I can do it with any strain... The gauntlet has been thrown down....  

I am a heavy toker so this lot wont last me very long at all...

Stay tuned, its gonna get interesting... 
Laceygirl....


----------



## Knickers (Mar 6, 2010)

No doubt you can pull 2 pounds from 4 plants.. When it comes time to grow though, all other things being equal, if you have 4 plants instead of 6 they will need to veg for longer to produce the same ammount of bud. 

Of course this isn't new information to you lol but some people may be confused with the talk of yielding more from less plants and not realize that it's not because there are less plants that you're getting more bud, but from a more productive style of growing given the parameters of your grow.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 6, 2010)

What a great harvest! How many plants was that, eight? Great job! Question for ya - do you actually cure your bud in those bags? Or does it just go too fast for that to matter?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 6, 2010)

bin what in your grow LG wkd looking. u should b pretty chuffed with what ya get. i choped one of mine today just coz i needed to. didnt wanna wate ma money of the stuff around ere


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 6, 2010)

i wanna smoke report gurl....u got me droolling


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> What a great harvest! How many plants was that, eight? Great job! Question for ya - do you actually cure your bud in those bags? Or does it just go too fast for that to matter?


Its been really hot and dry here last week and now its cool and humid... The bags help me maintain better climate control... It also helps me work out the shrinkage rate... They've been in bags for 2 days and they are still the same weight, that's good news for me... I cure it, but I don't get long as I've always got people wanting...lol... Since the smoke itself is excellent even without curing, it doesn't seem to bother the masses... Me on the other hand have a glass jar just for me and mine.....I like a well cured smoke..


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i wanna smoke report gurl....u got me droolling


Its awesome... The smoke is smooth and powerful... I am glad I let it go to twelve weeks... Definately worth the wait.... Can't wait to get my vap, still deciding on which one...  But bongs will do for now...lol..

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I've had to come up with a solution to save my rooted clones...  They can no longer take the 90% humidity that the chamber offers and they are hungry babies, so I've had to come up with something...As I had no where to put them...

They need food like the other mothers but they are so light, they are more than likely to tip over in my tray... So I rigged up this little template to hold these little square black pots I use that have holes in the bottom so they will still flood with the tray , they had to fit in the holes that are already there for the bigger pots... I will still have to hand water them for a little while but that will only be for a few days...

I took cuttings from the Rhino which is the plant next to them, and she's on the recovery too... I've really surprised  myself with the ingenuity I've had to come up with to solve these little problems...I usually can't build shit, but with my systems, I'm thinking outside the box...lol.. 

They should recover fully in the next couple of days, I shall post photos, and they will love the 400watt metal halide....

Laceygirl....


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 7, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> I've had to come up with a solution to save my rooted clones...  They can no longer take the 90% humidity that the chamber offers and they are hungry babies, so I've had to come up with something...As I had no where to put them...
> 
> ...


 Great job finding a solution! I, too, have found myself coming up with creative ideas for problem solving. It's the plants! I swear! hehe


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 7, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... Smiling huge again today, I've built my aerocloner which will replace my humidity crib for cuttings... My widow cuttings that are trying to recover in the mother tent are suffering nitrogen and basically all food element neglect because its so hard to feed them in the chamber... So I did some thread searching and stinkbud came to my rescue...

This is the easiest system to build ever!!!! I am falling more and more in love with DWC and aeroponics.... Its very cool...

Grabbed Eightenough this morning and dragged him to Bunnings... Thanks again Eight... It was heaps fun... He made it very easy to realise my vision...We bought a container which I didn't realise was substandard when I got home, too may holes in the container for handles and shit, so I will have to take that back.. Got what I needed at Magnet Mart...Always cheaper cheaper Oi...

I used the very easy to follow instructions on www.stinkbuddies.com to build the cloner.. He has also posted a few links in the aeroponics thread in the forum.. I went to his website for the printing option... Super easy guide and full equipment list is provided...

The aussie thread also helped me a lot here too... Thanks Streetlegal and Knickers... 

Will throw some clones in it, as soon as I reconfigure a few things in the shed and I get a timer that will allow me to program 288 on/off timer settings... I am hoping the Kambrook digital timer is up to the task... I have to run the misters 1 minute every five minutes.. That's a lot of on/off time...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 7, 2010)

woohoo soooooo many options..what to clone next..lol
the great thing about this cloner is its just like the ez-cloner machine thats like 400 bucks..lol
ive seen a grower take 10 inch clones for a monster sog...works great


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 7, 2010)

yea stinkbud gets alot of shit from ppl but he was one of the first growers on this site that went out of his way to help a newb like i was,,,hes alright by me


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 7, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> yea stinkbud gets alot of shit from ppl but he was one of the first growers on this site that went out of his way to help a newb like i was,,,hes alright by me


So you have one of these???? I can't wait to throw stuff in it... Can I ask what you throw in your reservoir in regards to rooting solution? I will do some more reading on the subject... Stinkbud says to use Clonex, but Clonex in Australia is a thick gel, you can't add that to water can you???


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 8, 2010)

Theres a clonex powder as well,or Root-ex.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> So you have one of these???? I can't wait to throw stuff in it... Can I ask what you throw in your reservoir in regards to rooting solution? I will do some more reading on the subject... Stinkbud says to use Clonex, but Clonex in Australia is a thick gel, you can't add that to water can you???


Hey Laceygirl, I built my cloner after that one, too. Happened to notice, looking around EBay, there are_ two_ Clonex formulas - the gel for dipping the cutting in, and a hydroponic solution you actually put in the water. Hope that helps clear up the confusion.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> So you have one of these???? I can't wait to throw stuff in it... Can I ask what you throw in your reservoir in regards to rooting solution? I will do some more reading on the subject... Stinkbud says to use Clonex, but Clonex in Australia is a thick gel, you can't add that to water can you???


i thought that u injected the clonex into the rockwall


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> So you have one of these???? I can't wait to throw stuff in it... Can I ask what you throw in your reservoir in regards to rooting solution? I will do some more reading on the subject... Stinkbud says to use Clonex, but Clonex in Australia is a thick gel, you can't add that to water can you???


yea i think he advises like 150ml of clonex per tub...also have had great results with just plain water..but the clonex dillutes so it wont clog shit up if ur worried about it just smear the clonex in side the neoprine holders or are u using net cups


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

just double checked doeeyed is absolutly correct so either get the clonex for hydro or smear the puck with the gel and just run str8 h20


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Seriously everyone, thank you for all your friendly advice... I shall source the Clonex liquid and try it both ways... I'll go just water first with the neoprene cups full of gel, and then next time I will go with the rooting solution... I'll make a comparisson... I hope this works... Its starting to get cold here... Will have to start to watch the temps in the shed now... May have to try and get something to help seal around my double garage doors.. Any ideas...????

Laceygirl....


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 8, 2010)

to hold heat, you can actually insulate the garage doors and they seel kits to seal the bottoms and edges in garage accesory stores or departments. I have seen your pics plenty of times in the WW thread, but this is my first visit to your thread lacy, so hows the grow coming, you just harvested right?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> to hold heat, you can actually insulate the garage doors and they seel kits to seal the bottoms and edges in garage accesory stores or departments. I have seen your pics plenty of times in the WW thread, but this is my first visit to your thread lacy, so hows the grow coming, you just harvested right?


Hi Integra, yup I just harvested... Got a little under two elbows so I was pretty chuffed...

Starting again after my house inspection....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi All here is the mother tent... The clones are really starting to take off... They were so sick, hence I built the aeorcloner...

I don't need them for at least another ten days....So they will be more than ready by then....

The blue cheese is the smallest cutting I have ever seen but it has a root and its starting to grow a little which is great... The 400 watt metal halide will do good things for her....

When I take cuttings I take little trees... I have to in order to keep my mothers small... The Widow and the Rhino are just going ballistic... They are only 5 weeks old and I have taken 8 or more cuttings off each...lol...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

i like taking big sturdy clones too but recently i read some info on the benifits of taking green growing shoots b4 they get hardened but i like my clones to have a nice hard stem so i can but them to flower as soon as they root without having to worry about it flopping ove from bud weight..but thats just me...a buddy of mine had a accident in early flower and broke of 1 of 2 tops with a falling hps...he threw the whole thing in his stinkbud cloner and the freakin thing rooted..biggest clone i ever saw


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a comparison picture of when I took my cuttings from the humidity crib and now its been two days and they are looking so much better..

Laceygirl....


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! What a difference in two days! They hardly look like the same plants! Great job.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

hi i'm solcyn's growroom security/cutest kitty in the word mr, chevy-poop w/techron..thats what happens when your owner is a stoner like mine..anyway just poppin in to say meow so...MEOW


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Its been really hot and dry here last week and now its cool and humid... The bags help me maintain better climate control... It also helps me work out the shrinkage rate... They've been in bags for 2 days and they are still the same weight, that's good news for me... I cure it, but I don't get long as I've always got people wanting...lol... Since the smoke itself is excellent even without curing, it doesn't seem to bother the masses... Me on the other hand have a glass jar just for me and mine.....I like a well cured smoke..


hahah could almost be me talking mines done and out the door all except a couple of jars of sticky icky icky dank just for me.

congrats on your harvest i cant wait to see you rock out 2 elbows.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah could almost be me talking mines done and out the door all except a couple of jars of sticky icky icky dank just for me.
> 
> congrats on your harvest i cant wait to see you rock out 2 elbows.


Hi Don yes I think you are my doppleganger of the male persuasion... And that's pretty cool... 

Yup mine is done and walking out the door..... 

I am growing Widow again next grow... I didn't want to, but I have to... They are the only clones I've got ready to go...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah mines near out the door too haha 

another 12 week cycle of widow eh oh well at least its dank eh


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah mines near out the door too haha
> 
> another 12 week cycle of widow eh oh well at least its dank eh


That's the only reason I'm growin it again... The clones are ready... 

I have just put in an order for some very nice Indicas, Top 44 and Papaya... Can't wait for those to arrive... On the downside, it means I am starting all over again from seed.. This is the last time I will be doing this...I have enough of the strains that I want now... 

Laceygirl..


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 9, 2010)

mmmmmm papaya yumm ive been drooling over this strain for a while and the top44 is like a super producer from what ive read....i kinda hate u right now..ok im over it...oh p.s. sorry for my cats intrusion i showed the lil fucker how to type and now hes out of control posting on all my sites


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> mmmmmm papaya yumm ive been drooling over this strain for a while and the top44 is like a super producer from what ive read....i kinda hate u right now..ok im over it...oh p.s. sorry for my cats intrusion i showed the lil fucker how to type and now hes out of control posting on all my sites


Hi Sol... Will send you a seed or two of the papaya if you'd like...Just let me get a few females for the most robust choice and I can probably help you....

Laceygirl... 

Are you in Aus..???


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> mmmmmm papaya yumm ive been drooling over this strain for a while and the top44 is like a super producer from what ive read....i kinda hate u right now..ok im over it...oh p.s. sorry for my cats intrusion i showed the lil fucker how to type and now hes out of control posting on all my sites


LOL and mate, once you show them how to do it, you'll be fighting for the keyboard now.. Good luck ...lol..  Clever bastards...lol...


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 9, 2010)

hay lacey just read all 52pages took foreva lol. great grow buy the way wish i could find a woman like you lmao!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 9, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> hay lacey just read all 52pages took foreva lol. great grow buy the way wish i could find a woman like you lmao!


Awww, thank you that's very sweet... Right back at you Petey... 

Big Kiss Mwuuaahhh... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... Well I've been to my favourite shop and spent more money...lol.. Can't help myself...

I had to buy this tent because I had nothing to put my aerocloner in.. Its gets supercold here where I live and even though its in my shed, its too cold to stand alone... 

Isn't it the cutest thing? Its the same brand as my big tent - Ezi-Tent... And it fits my cloner and my new 220watt flouro light perfectly... This is the most powerful flouro I have ever used...

I am now completely set up.... I have a seedling chamber, a clone tent, a mother tent, and a flower tent... What more could a girl want???  

Laceygirl...


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Awww, thank you that's very sweet... Right back at you Petey...
> 
> Big Kiss Mwuuaahhh...
> 
> Laceygirl...


i bet its a full time job sortin all 3tents out init lol. my gf wont even let me grow at my place so its all at my mates but its just not the same as watchin them mature lol! x


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> i bet its a full time job sortin all 3tents out init lol. my gf wont even let me grow at my place so its all at my mates but its just not the same as watchin them mature lol! x


My hubby helps me when I need it, especially with the heavy lifting and stuff, but its mainly me... He likes to smoke the benefits though... I source the seeds and all the equipment, I pretty much do everything from seedlings to the harvest, but he lifts those heavy buckets of water...lol...They couldn't survive without that... He also the finances behind the grows...

I grow for a need, I smoke a lot of pot but I'm really starting to enjoy the whole growing process of it...  I've never been this set up before and I am revelling in it...  Mostly ghetto grows with shoddy equipment, but now I don't have to worry, I just replace the electricals when they need it and the pumps when they blow, and the airstones... Too bloody easy...

Laceygirl... Thanks for looking...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear ya, my hubby is a great helper too - one of the reasons I'm switching to the hempy buckets, so he doesn't have to wrangle 2cu f bags of soil up the stairs anymore. (Although it is nice to watch him lift heavy things hehe) NIce tent!


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> My hubby helps me when I need it, especially with the heavy lifting and stuff, but its mainly me... He likes to smoke the benefits though... I source the seeds and all the equipment, I pretty much do everything from seedlings to the harvest, but he lifts those heavy buckets of water...lol...They couldn't survive without that... He also the finances behind the grows...
> 
> I grow for a need, I smoke a lot of pot but I'm really starting to enjoy the whole growing process of it...  I've never been this set up before and I am revelling in it...  Mostly ghetto grows with shoddy equipment, but now I don't have to worry, I just replace the electricals when they need it and the pumps when they blow, and the airstones... Too bloody easy...
> 
> Laceygirl... Thanks for looking...


lol at least he helps with the heavy liftin lol great pik by the way dont get women like you in the UK lol stay safe


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 10, 2010)

im a girl like that in the UK. cheack out my thread


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> im a girl like that in the UK. cheack out my thread


so are you single my little princess lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Sol... Will send you a seed or two of the papaya if you'd like...Just let me get a few females for the most robust choice and I can probably help you....
> 
> Laceygirl...
> 
> Are you in Aus..???


no sweety im in the U-S-of-go-to-jail-pothead!!

i appreciate the thought ur too cute...as it is, my grow is super backed up i might even have to pull some babies soon, my veg chamber is getting wild...lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again.... Well I've been to my favourite shop and spent more money...lol.. Can't help myself...
> 
> I had to buy this tent because I had nothing to put my aerocloner in.. Its gets supercold here where I live and even though its in my shed, its too cold to stand alone...
> 
> ...


world peace...feed the hungry..and oh duh a duck!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 10, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> so are you single my little princess lol


na i have a boyfriend he grows to. we have seperate flats. makes life alot easy


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice tent lacy. Nice new avatar pic too. Looking great from top to bottom.


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> na i have a boyfriend he grows to. we have seperate flats. makes life alot easy


aw shame lol so how long u bin growin for?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Nice tent lacy. Nice new avatar pic too. Looking great from top to bottom.


Thankyou very much, that photo was taken in Broome Western Australia, and yes it is me...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again...

Just got word from my seed guys that my seeds are indeed on their way... YAY....

Top 44 and Papaya...... Can't wait to start to germinate these babies...

Hopefully they will send me the breeders packs this time... But I am very happy with the strains I received from them before...

Laceygirl...


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all, Laceygirl again...
> 
> Just got word from my seed guys that my seeds are indeed on their way... YAY....
> 
> ...


cnt wait to see these 2strains grow what the yield and flowerin time on them lacey? x


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 11, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> aw shame lol so how long u bin growin for?


well im on ma 2nd grow well just about to finish ma 2nd grow. pop over petey the links in ma sig


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> well im on ma 2nd grow well just about to finish ma 2nd grow. pop over petey the links in ma sig


is the 500w hps one yea lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again, just posting the completed aerocloner and tent...

I had to cover the bottom of the reservoir in black builders plastic today... To get it nice and dark in there... I am on the look out for another container that's totally black that will allow me to do the same thing... Just getting it airtight is a bitch...I might just use the same reservoir that I am using in the big tent, its 60 litres... Will look into that tomorrow.. Pamela is coming along slowly... She is suffering a little nute burn which is weird cause none of the other strains are... I am watching her closely....

I also had to add an exhaust fan as the heat was a little high, but coming into winter here, I don't mind at all... I don't think they will either...

Laceygirl......


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lovely looking tent and set up. As a CFL grower i am jealous of that unit you have. Pamela is looking a bit sad. Do you give her nutes that young?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 11, 2010)

Blue Cheese - there's a strain I really wanted to try, but keep passing up every time I order - always find something else, lol. Is that just one plant, it looks like 2?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Blue Cheese - there's a strain I really wanted to try, but keep passing up every time I order - always find something else, lol. Is that just one plant, it looks like 2?


This is only one plant but the cutting was taken like this I think... 

And yes, it has roots so its getting half strength nutes... Look at my big plants in my mother tent, healthy as horses, except the widow, I took eight cuttings from her tonight, she is looking slightly injured..

Rock, that little tent only set me back $170... Well worth the investment, as we have notoriously low temps here of a night time... I am already thinking about building a better aerocloner, back to the hydroshop tomorrow, they love me out there... Been shopping there for close to 15 years... Have a great idea for a round aerocloner...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> cnt wait to see these 2strains grow what the yield and flowerin time on them lacey? x


These are both Indicas so they are super fast 7-8 weeks flowering time and Top 44 is the highest yielding commercial indica strain... Can't wait...

Laceygirl..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 11, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> is the 500w hps one yea lol


ye thats rite.

for for highjackin ur thread will stop as soon as this post is sent


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi everyone well the clones are in (widow again), I'm not even planning to grow them. I just wanted to see if the aerocloner worked as well as they say.. 

Have been in the aerocloner for three days and they are looking really good... The humidity is a little low but they don't seem to mind right now... I am still misting them with Rhizotonic and I have superthrive in the reservoir... That's it... But I can't get over how healthy they are looking...

I am going to pick up some cuttings of Super Lemon Haze tomorrow.. Really looking forward to that...  Getting up early and everything..

This will be my next crop....I can set back up after Wednesday...   Will be posting a journal for that one...

..

Will let you know how it goes...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2010)

YAY.... My Papaya and Top 44 Indica's have left the Netherlands....

HOW AWESOME.....


----------



## highflyby (Mar 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> YAY.... My Papaya and Top 44 Indica's have left the Netherlands....
> 
> HOW AWESOME.....


Papaya is some tasty bud lacey 

I grew it last season, but it was under the name Mango. 

im pretty sure mango and papaya are the same strain....maybe not...hrmmm...anyway

Enjoy


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 13, 2010)

Papaya-also known as Mango-is a cross between KC 33 (a sativa/indica blend) and an Afghani strain that's known for it's large bud production and its trademark sweet, fruity smell and taste.

i believe nirvana changed the name from mango to papaya go figure


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 13, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> Papaya-also known as Mango-is a cross between KC 33 (a sativa/indica blend) and an Afghani strain that's known for it's large bud production and its trademark sweet, fruity smell and taste.
> 
> i believe nirvana changed the name from mango to papaya go figure


 alot of the commercal grows over the road or sea rather, use that strain but they dont normally leave it to full maturity. will look for to c how it should b done


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 13, 2010)

yep i would let that papaya ripen till it catches fruit flies b4 i chop...lol...they say the taste and smell really come in that extra week past tricomb maturity


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 13, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

I'm a very happy girl today... I went for a drive this morning with Eight to pick up my Super Lemon Haze cuttings...

I am very impressed.... I'm so impressed in fact, it already has a place in my mother tent ... 

The first pics are of the cuttings I recieved... Very big thank you to the provider...

The second pic is the mother I decided to use of the Super Lemon Haze, 

The third pic is of the Blue Cheese, its coming along slowly ... Its really starting to take off now... Its just taking time to grow more roots... I love perlite and vermiculite for that reason...

The last pic is of my aerocloner cuttings... They will be thrown away when they root as I have no need to have them just sitting around... These plants were only part of an experiment..

I also had to throw out my 4 white widow plants today to make room for the SLH... Tis ok though, I have the mother.... It was a shame really, they had fantastic white roots, they would have shot up immediately after transplanting... Such is the growers lot...

Going to be growing the Haze next... Will be set back up on Monday...Hopefully.... My new seeds should be here soon... Gosh, its all happening here at my place...

Buying my new 1000watt HPS tomorrow... That means the big tent is going to be running 2000watts over 4 plants... It will be nice to not have the air conditioner in there anymore and I can have a normal intake fan, much quieter than my portable airconditioner...

Laceygirl....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 14, 2010)

Good 2c Pamela is coming along. Would have been slow days to begin with. Now she has a little bit of foilage she will start to churn.. Tho a word of caution - The Cheese is a bit of a slow grower. Heads nice tho


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 14, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> alot of the commercal grows over the road or sea rather, use that strain but they dont normally leave it to full maturity. will look for to c how it should b done


Thank you Princess, I can't wait to see what they look like, I am sooo used to growing Sativas...

Indicas will be a welcome change of pace...And yes, I will push both these strains until the very end... I like my buds well cooked...lol...

Laceygirl..


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 14, 2010)

Goddammit.... My areo cloner is not watertight... This sux big hairy dogs balls... Friggin water everywhere in my brand new little clone tent...   

I've disasembled everything and in the process I noticed that after 4 days there was root development... So I am not finished with aerocloning yet... 

I am sitting here thinking of ways to make one smaller and simpler and I think I can do it with really big airstones...And shallower water... Going back out to the hydro shop on Tuesday to sit down and nut something out.. I know there is a simpler way....

Also if anyone has any neoprene sleeves they want to sell me, I'd appreciate it... Those things are so hard to find here I've been searching the net for hours.....Please private message me...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Knickers (Mar 14, 2010)

Lacey you can try adding a thickly padded tape/rubber seal round the lip of the tub if that's where it's leaking? Maybe even try strips of bluetac.

I use very thick polystyrene for my collars. It is over 4cm thick and kept my system sealed.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 14, 2010)

check ur local hardware store for some weather striping its this self adhesive rubber thingy that goes around the lip of the tub

did u use the rubbermaid ruffneck container?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 14, 2010)

go to htgsupply.com they sell the neoprene collars...great company


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 14, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> go to htgsupply.com they sell the neoprene collars...great company


We have rubbermaid australia, but would you believe they don't stock the Ruffneck here.???? Its bullshit...

4WD shops are supposed to be good, for big air-tight, water-tight containers, am going to check there next... I've heard they can be a little pricey though...

I will try the weather stripping idea first... I am going to run it in the back yard to determine where the leaks are coming from... 

Buying my second 1000watt light today... Its getting much cooler here so no dramas with temps that's for sure...
Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

and were off again! 

sorry to hear bout the leak! its my biggets concern about going hydro, having all the elctrics near that much water i dunno jut makes me uneasy lol. 

looking forward to seeing what you can do with some blue chees n lemon haze lacey!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and were off again!
> 
> sorry to hear bout the leak! its my biggets concern about going hydro, having all the elctrics near that much water i dunno jut makes me uneasy lol.
> 
> looking forward to seeing what you can do with some blue chees n lemon haze lacey!


Hi Don, 

Yep, my house inspection is tomorrow then its straight to the hydro shop (I didn't get there today), to pick up my light and some more hydroton, I'm not reusing, too much of a hassle to clean it... 

I also need some more cubes and I am putting in the Super Lemon Haze... Its going to be another mammoth grow though, its a Sativa...  But my Indicas should be here by the end of the week...  Am planning on veging for about ten days then the magic starts again...

Going to be tying them down like nothing else... I am going to try to fill a two metre by two metre tent with 4 plants...And I mean fill it...

Regarding the electricals, see my attached pics? That's how its gotta be... Off the ground and out of the way...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

smooth moves Lacey! good luck with the inspection!? how the hell are you hiding the three chambers???? are you into magic!? lol jks


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> smooth moves Lacey! good luck with the inspection!? how the hell are you hiding the three chambers???? are you into magic!? lol jks


Just throwing a tarp over the tents... I have a lot of shit in my shed that helps camouflage the tents... If worst comes to worst, I'll say its a dungeon where my hubby and I play... They'd be too embarrassed to ask any more questions...lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

ive heard all sorts of stuff my favourite was its a recording both the tent keeps just the sound of the vocalist in hahahaha 

i imagine the convo going like so whats with the black tent?

oh thats where the gimp lives!

OH riiight.......

so the rents due on the 28th ill leave you to it.....



lol reading that back i dont mean your husbands the gimp lol my bad, my brain wanders sometimes


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 15, 2010)

Dungeon...lmao... Yeah, I suppose they _would_ shut up, after that. hehe I've got my electrical all on the wall, too. But still hoping my cloner doesn't leak, have yet to try it out. Was gonna give her a trial run when I top.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Doe, i checked your journal, your aero cloner looks great... Is that a Ruffneck container? 

So have you found any leaks? 

Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Continuing on the never ending quest for nice buds...

Due to a generous benefactor, I am going to give this super lemon haze a go,.. Looking forward to growing something other than White Widow... Bit sick of it actually....

The first pic is my new 1000watt... I've got an electrician friend coming on Friday to install two new, independent power points...That will be handy, cause at the moment I have no idea how I am going to set this thing up... I need to run the lights on a separate powerboard... This will be tricky... I'll let you know how I go... I am always very careful with electricity....

Second pic is my rhino and widow which i've had to keep hacking up to stop them from growing so tall... I can't wait to take the 400watt light out of the mother tent and replace it with a flouro, it will be cheaper to run and stop them from going nuts....

Third pic are the Super Lemon Haze cuttings in my clone tent... I've temporarily potted them to protect the roots and they seem to be thriving... They are on quarter strength Canna nutes...

Fourth pic is of the SLH mother plant, its really going well, I am actually surprised...I thought it would have taken a couple of days to get used to the place but nup, she's happy as, and has already started to change...

Fifth pic is the Blue Cheese, Pamela... She is finally starting to kick on... I'm glad she is starting to get going, its going to be a wonderful strain...

Sixth pic is my empty tent, waiting for me to get in there and tape up all the zippers for zero light leaks, I have to tape the yellow fan completely as it lets light in, as it vents directly out my shed window and I don't use ducting... 

Will post pics when I have the room set up and the plants are in.. I have tonnes of work to do, just waiting for my hubby to reconfigure the pot system to four plants instead of eight... Not as easy as it sounds...

Laceygirl....


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Laceygirl, looking good in there! Yeah my cloner container is the 18gal Ruffneck - haven't seen any leaks yet, on it.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 16, 2010)

Pamela is looking well.. She will probably triple in size within the week..


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Well I am busy in the grow room today, setting up for another round... I need to go and buy another odorsok carbon filter as I had mould and its material... So it can easily sit in the warmth of the material and break out again so I am replacing it... Its 12 months old so time to get a new one... Couldn't be fucked pulling it apart and washing it to renew it...

My big thing today though, was my vaporizer purchase...

I bought it in Australia, I don't like having those sorts of things come in from overseas... I bought a Vaporite Nano... I can't argue with the price, its fan forced also... Will give it a review when it arrives... 

Here is the website:
www.cheatingthehangman.com.au

They are on special at the moment...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Knickers (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I hope it works out for you. For value I would have gone the herbalair, and for style the volcano. Why did you choose this model Lacey?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey LG are those odour socks any good? I want something small and cheap to mask a few small plants. That vaporizer looks like a video projector on my phone. Will have to have a better look at home.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Well I hope it works out for you. For value I would have gone the herbalair, and for style the volcano. Why did you choose this model Lacey?


I am a whip user apparently, I like it better than the bag, and I tried a friends two days ago...Its very quick to warm up, totally ceramic, I can buy replacement parts like screens and whips and such directly from him... I didn't want to spend a ridiculous amount just yet as its my first vape.... 

My next vape is going to be the Tower Extreme Vaporizer by Arizer... Its made in Canada but I wasn't willing to part with $300.00 + delivery...Not until I get used to no tobacco anymore... I fear I shall withdraw even though I haven't lit a cigarette for nearly 17 years.... I like to use it in my mix bowl... 

The herbalaire was too expensive for a first vape Knickers, didn't want to outlay that... I got mine for half the price of a Herbalaire... That was a big factor... But its on the list with the Extreme Vape as a front runner for my second purchase which will probably be within the next six months...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Knickers (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah fair enough.. I forget my first vape was a shit glass dome whip style herbalizer... It just pains me to think other people are going to have bad vape experiences because crap like my herbalizer is the only style of vape most will see.


----------



## Knickers (Mar 16, 2010)

Ohh and whips suck sorry Lacey  haha. 

I love me a big, long and fat balloon, gushing misty marijuana love all over my face and lips. Sometimes even up my nose.. That's right.. Nose.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Well the two new mothers of Super Lemon Haze and Blue Cheese (Pamela)are doing great....

Here are some update pics... I took these this morning... The Blue Cheese is finally going and the Super Lemon Haze is really going strong...

My cuttings of the SLH are in my clone tent, I overwatered them yesterday so I am going to let them dry out a little today... I'll just watch them carefully...Its not a big problem... They will definately feel a difference when I transfer them into hydroton...

I am planning to tie these girls down so much... Can't wait to see what happens....Will post pics of my tent when its completely set up...

Laceygirl...


----------



## highflyby (Mar 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Well the two new mothers of Super Lemon Haze and Blue Cheese (Pamela)are doing great....
> 
> Here are some update pics... I took these this morning... The Blue Cheese is finally going and the Super Lemon Haze is really going strong...
> 
> ...



Looking good lacey, im ready to see some cheese 
*
+rep*

-HfB


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Been doing a spot of shopping online... Rubbermaid Australia are clueless bastards and I've been searching everywhere for a Rubbermaid Roughneck Container for my aerocloner... As you know from my earlier rants, I haven't been able to find one in this country, so I have been forced to look overseas...

I built my own cloner out of a Sterlite container but flooded my little tent as it was not water tight... I tried in vain to seal it but all of the seals I tried to use were way to thick... I mean even my blue tack method, it was just way too messy, and weatherstripping was great, it just gets waterlogged a little quicker than I thought... So after hours of fixing and still nuthin, I went to the States for product...

Found one!!!! Ebay.... Ya gotta love ebay, I also found the right neoprene inserts I need and the right size.... I've got so much stuff coming in the post over the next couple of weeks, its gonna be exciting waiting for the mailman...lol  As usual I will post more pics when its here and set up...
Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, that's the one - glad you were able to find it! I love waiting for goodies in the mail, hehe.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yep, that's the one - glad you were able to find it! I love waiting for goodies in the mail, hehe.


Me too Doe, its like Christmas...!!! 

Its gonna be a big day for me tomorrow (Friday here in Oz, actually its today its 2.00am here) I get my brand new queen sized mattress, I get my vaporizer hopefully, my super cool friend of an electrician is putting in my extra power point, my seeds should be arriving soon, and then my ebay stuff... How cool...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

rock on lacey your set for a good weekend!!!


----------



## streetlegal (Mar 18, 2010)

hey lace.. wondering if uve popped any roots in ur cloner yet? or did u pack it away?
And why dont u need ac in ur tent anymore?


----------



## highflyby (Mar 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again...
> 
> Been doing a spot of shopping online... Rubbermaid Australia are clueless bastards and I've been searching everywhere for a Rubbermaid Roughneck Container for my aerocloner... As you know from my earlier rants, I haven't been able to find one in this country, so I have been forced to look overseas...
> 
> ...


 I would have bought you a rubbermaid roughneck and mailed it to you for whatever it cost me to get the shit, should have emailed me :/

Next time


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

everything is coming along nicely lacy. Glad you get to work with some new genetics. Thats always nice. I just ordered 6 new strains myself. You seem to be grabbing new stuff daily. I'm starting to see your shopoholic tendencies. JK, keep up the good work.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Me too Doe, its like Christmas...!!!
> 
> Its gonna be a big day for me tomorrow (Friday here in Oz, actually its today its 2.00am here) I get my brand new queen sized mattress, I get my vaporizer hopefully, my super cool friend of an electrician is putting in my extra power point, my seeds should be arriving soon, and then my ebay stuff... How cool...
> 
> Laceygirl...


i feel you girl i got a bunch of stuff commin in too...woooohoooo its like happy birthda-chrisma-kwanza i looooove it


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i feel you girl i got a bunch of stuff commin in too...woooohoooo its like happy birthda-chrisma-kwanza i looooove it


Yay to buying stuff and having it delivered...



Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 18, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

I'VE HAD MY HOUSE INSPECTION......      

Passed it with flying colours.... I just threw a couple of tarps over the tents and put a few boxes in front of them and bingo.... Didin't even turn anything off...lol....

Its All good... It helps that our prpoerty manager is a really nice guy... And we are always up to date with the rent and such...And the house is clean... What more could they ask for...??? He didn't even care that we have cats... Its been a great day....  

My electrician has also been and I have my extra power point now.... Yay, that will make things soooo much easier for me....

But nothing in the mail today... My Vape will be here on Monday I suppose, I am also expecting my seeds next week... My neoprene inserts have been posted already, they are coming from the States so it will take a little time...Just waiting on my Roughneck container now..

Am setting the big tent back up tonight, I'd be doing it now but I need my hubby to help me move the air conditioner...

Stay tuned for tonights photos... I'm so excitied, I've never grown under 2000watts before...

Laceygirl...


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 19, 2010)

hay lacey cant wait to see this 2000w grow it will be great. rite when i put my plants into flower what canna nutes can i mix with canna coco A an B. but not the boost cuz it costs a bomb lol hope you can help?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 19, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> hay lacey cant wait to see this 2000w grow it will be great. rite when i put my plants into flower what canna nutes can i mix with canna coco A an B. but not the boost cuz it costs a bomb lol hope you can help?


Hi 123, you can use Rhizotonic as a little extra additive, to give you nice big roots and at the start of week 5 of your flowering schedule use PK 13-14, only use it for a week, but its the best stuff, it's what my Widow was on and it worked tremendously..  I don't like boost I used it for my last grow and I don't think it produced better results.... Overpriced crap if you ask me...

Stick with the rest of Canna products and you'll be fine... If you plants are looking a little sick or tired then use Cannazym, its like a repair agent, or multivitamins for your plants, I only use it when I think they need it, which isn't very often...

Hope this helps..
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 19, 2010)

G'day all, its Laceygirl here. Well its 1.00am here at the moment and I have been at it for hours... Just the cleaning and the re-air lining, the hydroton cleaning...

Good grief, that shit takes forever to rinse clean... I wasted so much water,  I felt really bad...But at least my grass got a nice watering...

The first shots are of the tent set up with nothing happening... 

The third and fourth shots are of the tent finally set back up, all systems go, with 2000watts of light streaming over my Super Lemon Haze... 

Moved a few things around tonight, I put the huge flouro in the mother tent over the Rhino and Widow and removed the 400 watt. The mother tent is now on 24/7...

Because I still have little Pamela and The Mother of the SLH they need to continue to veg, so I've thrown them in the big tent with my other littlies.... They should kick on in there, I am going to hand water them... Shit I forgot to put Rhizotonic and Cannazym in the res.. Be back shortly...

My extra powerpoint has made things heaps easier to distribute the power usage evenly... The lights and the exhaust fan off one power point, the a/c and everything else on the other...

Timers are a bitch, I have to get one tomorrow and I also have to dash out to the Hydro Shop and get a new OdorSok Carbon filter and some acoustic foam for my exhaust fan, its running without the carbon filter at the moment and its friggin loud... Must get onto that first thing...

I'm on 18 hours of light now for about the next 10-14 days... We'll see how big these girls can get in that time...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 19, 2010)

Everything looks good! It's always more work redoing your rooms than you think till ya get there, eh? lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 19, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Everything looks good! It's always more work redoing your rooms than you think till ya get there, eh? lol


I reckon..Doe!!!! So much work even though I had everything I needed.. Still went out to the Hydroshop this morning, buying sundries like carbon filter, timers and cable ties...  

Ok, I have to still fix a few things today...

The cable ties are to hold the hoses in...I had a leakage accident last grow when one of the top feeder tubes fell out of the pot and onto the ground... 60 litres of water on the floor of my tent...

That's why I am so careful about where I put my electricity... Below is the pic of my electricals just for the one tent... 

I am running:
2 x Oscillating Fans (1 is on 24/7)
1 x Portable Air Conditioner
1 x 200mm Exhaust Fan with OdorSok
1 x Air pump (on 24/7)
1 x Water pump
2 x 1000watt lights with ballasts

I think that's it... Watch my power bill go up.. Will be replacing the Air Conditioner after Anzac day (25 April) with a 150mm intake fan... Thats when the super cold weather hits here, wont need a/c then..lol..


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 19, 2010)

How did I miss this journal? I guess if I was a hot aussie with serious skills I might get this kind of traffic on my grow.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 19, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> How did I miss this journal? I guess if I was a hot aussie with serious skills I might get this kind of traffic on my grow.


Thank you Shnkrmn...  You are very sweet... 

Yeah, I've had a few people drop in and say hi...lol....

Laceygirl...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 19, 2010)

Lacey, have you ever used the odorsok before? Ive read they are pretty crappy. They'll work for veg, but in flowering they're just too weak.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 19, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Lacey, have you ever used the odorsok before? Ive read they are pretty crappy. They'll work for veg, but in flowering they're just too weak.


This is my second odorsok and I've had no problems with it... I really like them but I buy new ones, I don't re activate them like some do...I replace them every 8-12 months depending on what I am growing... It also cuts down the noise of the fan by over 50%....

I grew White Widow last time and because my tent is not completely sealed it (my fan and odorsok) was basically doing my whole double garage... In the last three to four weeks it couldn't handle it, But this Is White Widow, its stinks like nothing else, so I plan to use an UV ozone generator for that part of this grow... Just for the last four weeks...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 19, 2010)

gettin my ozone generator in a couple weeks...do u like them lacey do u find it works well for odor


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> gettin my ozone generator in a couple weeks...do u like them lacey do u find it works well for odor


To be honest Sol, I've never used one before, but I've read HEAPS of good things about them... You just have to be really careful with them, don't be around them too long when they are on otherwise they can kill you apparently...

I can't wait to get mine... It will be bloody handy... I've read they smell like an oncoming thunderstorm...

Laceygirl..


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll have to invest in more serious smell control myself, soon. Looking forward to your review on the ozone generator.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 20, 2010)

I use 2 ozone generators and they work great. Odor nutralization you have to smell to believe. I have an Ozone Jr outside of the door to my room and it works great for small scale odor control, but in the garage is an CAP OZN1. It puts out a lot more. My garage had such a strong odor it could clearly be smelled outside 3 houses down. Keep in mind the grow isnt even in the garage. Put in the ozone and havent smelled even the slightest hint of my plants since. As long as you ordered one with the right output for your space, you should be very pleased with the results. But as said above, if you can smell the ozone, the levels are to high to be hanging around in, and that goes the same for your plants. I dont think it just flat out kills you, but it can cause health problems. First sign of over exposure is a sore throat. Hope you find this info helpful.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I use 2 ozone generators and they work great. Odor nutralization you have to smell to believe. I have an Ozone Jr outside of the door to my room and it works great for small scale odor control, but in the garage is an CAP OZN1. It puts out a lot more. My garage had such a strong odor it could clearly be smelled outside 3 houses down. Keep in mind the grow isnt even in the garage. Put in the ozone and havent smelled even the slightest hint of my plants since. As long as you ordered one with the right output for your space, you should be very pleased with the results. But as said above, if you can smell the ozone, the levels are to high to be hanging around in, and that goes the same for your plants. I dont think it just flat out kills you, but it can cause health problems. First sign of over exposure is a sore throat. Hope you find this info helpful.


Thank you very much integra... That was very helpful information... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Due to the recent heatwave here today, I've had to switch off one of the 1000watts... I couldn't get the temp down from 36.9 degrees... In a week I will look at turning it back on... At least now its 29 degrees in there... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thank you Shnkrmn...  You are very sweet...
> 
> Yeah, I've had a few people drop in and say hi...lol....
> 
> Laceygirl...


looks like u got your own lil community there LG. we have the same sort of thing over here.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 20, 2010)

It took me a conversion calculator to figure out that's really really hot! 98F? Wow - yeah I don't blame you, I'd shut a light off too. What about your portable AC?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 20, 2010)

ozone rocks...lately been looking into ozonated water benifits..a hell of alot of benifits when humans drink it just starting to look into feeding plants with it...i will report any findings


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> ozone rocks...lately been looking into ozonated water benifits..a hell of alot of benifits when humans drink it just starting to look into feeding plants with it...i will report any findings


Anthony Keidis, Lead Singer of Red Hot Chilli Peppers receives injections of Ozone to keep his Hepatitus C at bay, he reckons he's never felt better...Its the very first chapter of his book...The intro I think...

So there you go.. aye???

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 20, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> It took me a conversion calculator to figure out that's really really hot! 98F? Wow - yeah I don't blame you, I'd shut a light off too. What about your portable AC?


Hi Doe, my portable a/c is working so hard... It keeps the temps from skyrocketing... They'd be well into the forties without it... Even with my big-arse exhaust fan... Its a cooler day here today, both lights are back on..It's sitting at about 30 degrees 28 is meant to be perfect conditions....

The problem is my a/c exhaust, its bloody hot and it dumps straight back into my shed, I need to vent it out my back shed window...Eight has some insulation he is going to let me have, bless him... 

We'll see how it goes, if the temps climb again today I'll just shut off the opposite light I switched off yesterday, I'll just keep alternating... Its all I can really do...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Anthony Keidis, Lead Singer of Red Hot Chilli Peppers receives injections of Ozone to keep his Hepatitus C at bay, he reckons he's never felt better...Its the very first chapter of his book...The intro I think...
> 
> So there you go.. aye???
> 
> Laceygirl...


ive read that ozonated water works so well that u have to start with small amounts because u can get an upset stomach from all the dead pathogens in ur system after drinkin it....just to think of how many nasty lil critters we have crawling around inside....ewwwwww...i will be drinking some daily for sure..

ps if u drink ozonated water after brushing b4 breakfast you dont get that nasty orange juice-toothpaste taste evry one hates so much as a matter of fact check this out:

APPLICATIONS:

1-Home-Air & Water Treatment; Remove Smoke & Second Hand Smoke.

2-Bedding-Sanitize Bedding & Dust Mites.

3-Basement-Remove Mold & Mildew Odor.

4-Fish Tank-Make Crystal Clear Water, Kill Bacteria & Parasites that affect your fish.

5-Kitchen-Remove Food Odors, such as Onion (No Burning Eyes), Spices & Burnt Oil Odor.

6-Dentures & Tooth Brush-Disinfect or Gargle For Gum Health, Sore Throat & Prevent Bad Breath.

7-Daycare Center-Stop the spread of Colds, Flu, Pollen & Allergy reactions.

8-Car & RV Dealerships-Remove Odor 100% permanently & Create New Car Smell to increase the value of vehicle.

9-Dental & Doctor Office & Clinics-Remove Biofilm, Sanitize Air & Water.

10-Hotel-Remove Odors, Sanitize Pillow, Sheets, Draperies from rooms & Hallways.

11-Office Air treatment-Kills Bacteria & Virus, Removes Pollen from your environment.

12-Restaurants-Remove Cooking Oil Odors & Kill Bacteria, Refresh Air, improves shelf life of expensive seafood & meats, vegetables.

13-Restroom-Refresh the Air & Remove the Odors Instantly.

14-Washing exposed body parts with Ozonated Water-Kills Bacteria, Fungus, virus & helps wounds to heal faster.

15-Washing Fruit & Vegetable-Kill bacteria.

16-Washing Baby Bottles-Sanitize baby bottles with ozonated water.

17-Olive Oil-Add Ozone for 2-3 days to make a (Natural Oil) for Lotion that can be used for cuts, sores, infections & rashes, Medical & Dental Application

money well spent


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info Sol... I best be doing a bit of reading on that myself... We drink pure water in a cask at home...

www.*noble*beverages.com

Its the best tasting water on the market... I actually started buying it when my second son was born and I just made the switch to formula... I didn't want to be boiling water all over again, so I wanted the purest water I could get to mix his feeds... Best decision I ever made... The kids wont drink anything else now and you can get it from Woolies or Coles... We buy the 10 litre casks 3 a week actually... It makes all the kids drink bottles and my husbands... I love it, can't sing its praises enough...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Lacey, how's it all going?
Over a week now since u got the Super Lemon Haze.. How are they coming along? Any new pictures?
Ru going to start a new thread for them so everything is easier to find?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Well the big tent has been set up for 2 whole days now... They are just getting comfy in their new home... Temps are much better... Still using the air con but at least it coping much better... So much heat from 2x1000watters.... 

They are on 2 hourly feeds at the moment... They are responding well... Not bad considering they went from a 400watt Metal Hallide to 2000watt HPS...

Because I've put the big flouro in the mother tent over the Widow and Rhino, I've had to move the blue cheese and SLH mother into the big tent also... They are loving it... As soon as they are big enough they will be back in the mother tent...Just hand watering once a day, but they are loving it... The blue Cheese has legs now... Its growing faster everyday.. The SLH has never had any worries... More when stuff happens...

Laceygirl..


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 22, 2010)

LG good to hear that the inspection went well and the tent is set up again. I will continue to tune in and learn from you. Also its great that you have a few different strains all going and that you are looking after Pamela for 8. I myself would be happy with one and it will happen soon enough. Keep up the enjoyable thread.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> LG good to hear that the inspection went well and the tent is set up again. I will continue to tune in and learn from you. Also its great that you have a few different strains all going and that you are looking after Pamela for 8. I myself would be happy with one and it will happen soon enough. Keep up the enjoyable thread.


Hi Rock, you are always welcome here...



Been vaping all day... Man its great... I am definately going to invest in a V-Tower Extreme or a Herbalaire Vape next...That will be within the next few weeks, I betcha.... Wanna try a bag Vape... don't want a volcano, too expensive... I'm not a medical user....


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Rock, you are always welcome here...
> 
> 
> 
> Been vaping all day... Man its great... I am definately going to invest in a V-Tower Extreme or a Herbalaire Vape next...That will be within the next few weeks, I betcha.... Wanna try a bag Vape... don't want a volcano, too expensive... I'm not a medical user....


 v tower extreme uses bags and whips got a better review than valcano glass on glass remote and timer to turn itself off when u want it even filled a hefty bag with vape


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks 4 the Update Lacey. Glad to c all are looking good.
So ur attempting to grow trees then I presume? Can't imagine why else u wud need 2000W..
How much longer is ur veg time going 2b?
Personally I'd give em another 3-4 weeks using 1000W and then bam, 12/12 their asses and whack in the 2nd 1000W to allow for the extra growth coverage needed.. But every1 grows different, so wat is ur plan?


----------



## 123petey999 (Mar 22, 2010)

has anyone here used advanced nutrients PK 9/18 if whats i like? thanks


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again... Well the big tent has been set up for 2 whole days now... They are just getting comfy in their new home... Temps are much better... Still using the air con but at least it coping much better... So much heat from 2x1000watters....
> 
> They are on 2 hourly feeds at the moment... They are responding well... Not bad considering they went from a 400watt Metal Hallide to 2000watt HPS...
> 
> ...


 so how many plants you got total and how many in flower is that a pic of your flowering room are you flowering those lil clones under 2000 watts of hps can you clairify a bit for me ??


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> so how many plants you got total and how many in flower is that a pic of your flowering room are you flowering those lil clones under 2000 watts of hps can you clairify a bit for me ??


Eight plants in total, four mothers in a sep tent and four plants growing... I only use the second 1000 watt when the temps are cool enough and yes, I would normally put one plant under a 1000 and yield about a pound a plant..., this time I have cut my numbers in half...

So at the moment I am running 6 plants (two to go back to the mother tent) under 2000watts (1000 watts most of the time, due to superwarm autumn) but they are about 4 feet from the lights, they are responding really well, will get em closer when the heatwave stops here... But right now they don't need to be... They are only little and have been nursed under a 400 watt for a few days now...And no, they are in veg at the moment and will be for at least the next 10-14 days... I will be tying them down for maximum light exposure... Hence the 2000 watts for our cold-arse winter here..

I don't have a separate veg and flower tent, I do it all in the one big tent due to the fact I have a humidity crib set up for seedlings, a cloner tent and aerocloner for cuttings, a mother tent (has flouros)and a big tent... I'm pretty right for stuff...lol...

In total I am only running about 3000watts of power... That's nothing...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 22, 2010)

They're looking good, glad the heat is getting under control. Have you considered air coooled hoods for those two bad boys of yours?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> They're looking good, glad the heat is getting under control. Have you considered air coooled hoods for those two bad boys of yours?


Morning Doe, I have considered air cooled hoods, but the ducting for those things just gets in the way... And Honestly, I am using the largest shades on both of them and they take up soo much room and you can barely look in my tent without going blind... Light bouncing off walls, floors and celings, its intense...lol...

Here in the winter, it gets down to minus 15 degrees overnight with a wind chill factor of minus 20 degrees... No snow, just friggin cold.... With temps like those, I wont need to air cool them, believe me... 

Those lights in the winter time in my shed are going to be the tropical oasis my cats (ha they wish, they sleep on top of the tent) and I escape to, to get away from general life stress...lol... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Morning Doe, I have considered air cooled hoods, but the ducting for those things just gets in the way... And Honestly, I am using the largest shades on both of them and they take up soo much room and you can barely look in my tent without going blind... Light bouncing off walls, floors and celings, its intense...lol...
> 
> Here in the winter, it gets down to minus 15 degrees overnight with a wind chill factor of minus 20 degrees... No snow, just friggin cold.... With temps like those, I wont need to air cool them, believe me...
> 
> ...


my boy cat chevy climbs thru my passive intake hole and curls up between the plants...hes such a bad boy but he looks so cute in there i cant be mad..lol...til he knocks over a plant that is


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 22, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> my boy cat chevy climbs thru my passive intake hole and curls up between the plants...hes such a bad boy but he looks so cute in there i cant be mad..lol...til he knocks over a plant that is


That would be quite a sight.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Eight plants in total, four mothers in a sep tent and four plants growing... I only use the second 1000 watt when the temps are cool enough and yes, I would normally put one plant under a 1000 and yield about a pound a plant..., this time I have cut my numbers in half...
> 
> So at the moment I am running 6 plants (two to go back to the mother tent) under 2000watts (1000 watts most of the time, due to superwarm autumn) but they are about 4 feet from the lights, they are responding really well, will get em closer when the heatwave stops here... But right now they don't need to be... They are only little and have been nursed under a 400 watt for a few days now...And no, they are in veg at the moment and will be for at least the next 10-14 days... I will be tying them down for maximum light exposure... Hence the 2000 watts for our cold-arse winter here..
> 
> ...


 a pound per plant nice! how long do you veg ushually to get that kinda yield?? sounds like you got it all dialed in thats wuts up 
its nice to see fems doing there thing


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, that's pretty cold! It's still getting down to the mid 30's(F) here at night - I'm using the exhaust from my veg room to keep the flower room warm enough.

Solcyn26, I'm not much of a cat person, I'm a dog person. They follow me everywhere - they were both born here, and I've handled them both since the minute they took their first breath. I swear, they think I'm their mother. But they both know, when the key goes in those locks upstairs, to be elsewhere. They haul ass, and won't even come up the stairs! They know not to mess with mama's plants. I read that most indoor grows get infested by pests because of cats and dogs carrying them in.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> a pound per plant nice! how long do you veg ushually to get that kinda yield?? sounds like you got it all dialed in thats wuts up
> its nice to see fems doing there thing


Hi Mike,  My veg period depends on the strain.... I veg for longer if its Indica dominant and not so long for Sativas, its pretty simple.. I let the plants tell me what to do... I also flower for longer than most, i like a couch lock stone...  You can also get some valuable weight by leaving it a little longer...I Learned my lesson from being a young impatient grower years ago...Now its more of a hobby....

In order to get those yields, I supercrop and top the plants I also tie them down for maximum light exposure, but most people on this site do that too.. Stay tuned 
Laceygirl...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Mike,  My veg period depends on the strain.... I veg for longer if its Indica dominant and not so long for Sativas, its pretty simple.. I let the plants tell me what to do... I also flower for longer than most, i like a couch lock stone...  You can also get some valuable weight by leaving it a little longer...I Learned my lesson from being a young impatient grower years ago...Now its more of a hobby....
> 
> In order to get those yields, I supercrop and top the plants I also tie them down for maximum light exposure, but most people on this site do that too.. Stay tuned
> Laceygirl...


 thats wuts up lacy im staying tuned havent changed my dial lol im really looking forward to seeing how this grow goes. looks like i cought it tword the begining ??


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> thats wuts up lacy im staying tuned havent changed my dial lol im really looking forward to seeing how this grow goes. looks like i cought it tword the begining ??


You sure did... I just harvest a crop of White Widow that took 5 months from seed to fruit.... This one wont take that long that's for sure...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> You sure did... I just harvest a crop of White Widow that took 5 months from seed to fruit.... This one wont take that long that's for sure...


 so about a 2 1/2 month veg ?? on the ww


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 22, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> so about a 2 1/2 month veg ?? on the ww


No it was one week to germinate
3 weeks to pre veg under a flouro to get a nice root ball
3 weeks veging 
12 weeks flower.... It took forever... I have a mother of the widow now so it should only take me 2 weeks to clone 3 weeks to veg and 12 weeks to flower but I am not growing it again for a while, I've got a few other strains I'm dying to try...


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> No it was one week to germinate
> 3 weeks to pre veg under a flouro to get a nice root ball
> 3 weeks veging
> 12 weeks flower.... It took forever... I have a mother of the widow now so it should only take me 2 weeks to clone 3 weeks to veg and 12 weeks to flower but I am not growing it again for a while, I've got a few other strains I'm dying to try...


got a white widow cross im trying now its got a 8 week flower time its sweets moham ram sweet afgani delicous x ww 

what strains are you thinking of trying next??


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi LG. I asked a while back, but you politely ignored me, how you find the odor soks? I am surprised that you havent got a can filter for your grow. Dont know if you can remember my closet but was wondering you think a small sok would filter the air from a few small plants? Hope you have time for an answer.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 23, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hi LG. I asked a while back, but you politely ignored me, how you find the odor soks? I am surprised that you havent got a can filter for your grow. Dont know if you can remember my closet but was wondering you think a small sok would filter the air from a few small plants? Hope you have time for an answer.


I like odorsoks Rock... But I have to use something else with them, like a UV ozone generator... I like them cause they are made especially for my particular exhaust fan.... With your little system, it should do the trick... 
Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I like odorsoks Rock... But I have to use something else with them, like a UV ozone generator... I like them cause they are made especially for my particular exhaust fan.... With your little system, it should do the trick...
> Laceygirl...


Thankyou. Much appreciated.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 23, 2010)

G'day All... Laceygirl again, coming to you with a toothache so large it thinks its an anurism... I am scared shittless of going to the dentist... I know I'm gonna have to suck it up but fuck there is no pain like it on the planet and I've had kids....    

The first pics are of the blue cheese and Super Lemon Haze mothers... They are going off now, like a frog in a sock....
The second is the whole system... There is heaps of new growth so in the coming days we should see significant changes.. Looking forward to it...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 23, 2010)

"...like a frog in a sock..." lmao Never heard that one before, but I like it! lol They look great!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Doe!!!

Hi everyone Laceygirl again... My neoprene sleeves arrived from the US this morning... Yay... They are the greatest thing... The substitutes I've been using are ok, but these are softer, denser and lighter... And best of all black... Yay ebay..

Still no seeds as yet!!!! I am a bit concerned... Fuck Australian customs... Its not like I'm a huge commercial grower that's making hundreds of thousands of dollars a year, bloody far from it.... Would I still be driving my shitty mirage if I did...?? Well probably yes, cause I love that car...lol.... I ordered 20 seeds... 

I hope they show up this week... My surname is Dutch so I am hoping they will let it slide on thru, like they did my first lot of seeds...They were sent super stealthily though...

I will post more pics of the big tent later on in the week... Still struggling with this toothache... I am off to the dentist tomorrow...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, just stuck my head in the big tent, and things are coming along swimmingly... I am very happy with their growth rate, things have started to pick up..

The last pic is of the Blue Cheese (Pamela) in front and the Super Lemon Haze Mother in back... They will be ready to rejoin the Widow and Rhino in the mother tent as soon as I decide to flower... I'll leave them in there till then I reckon...Let them get some size... 

More later..
Laceygirl...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 24, 2010)

You must b really happy with Pamela's Growth.. She is really coming up now with some nice Indica leaves. Looking alot better than when you 1st got her, lol, u could barely c her in the picture.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, they're doing great - really taking off for you. Good luck at the dentist tomorrow, be thinking of you.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> You must b really happy with Pamela's Growth.. She is really coming up now with some nice Indica leaves. Looking alot better than when you 1st got her, lol, u could barely c her in the picture.


Hi Ninja, yes they've come along way that's for sure... The SLH are doing really well, so well in fact, I had to top the mother and one in the big tent...lol... And Pamela will be big enough in about a month to take some cuttings from... 
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Wow, they're doing great - really taking off for you. Good luck at the dentist tomorrow, be thinking of you.


Hi Doe, thanks, I really hate the dentist.. But seriously the pain is not worth it...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Doe, thanks, I really hate the dentist.. But seriously the pain is not worth it...


I cant believe the size of Pamela. It only seems like a week ago that it was so tiny i could barely make it out. Good genes and a very good carer.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> I cant believe the size of Pamela. It only seems like a week ago that it was so tiny i could barely make it out. Good genes and a very good carer.


Thanks Rock but the credit really has to go to Canna, I just give them a warm place to live with good conditions...lol...

Laceygirl..


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thanks Rock but the credit really has to go to Canna, I just give them a warm place to live with good conditions...lol...
> 
> Laceygirl..


Speaking of canna. Now i know it should only be used for a week but i have been adding 1ml/L of PK13/14 to my feed on my girl flowering. The nutes that i have are not that high in P or K thats why. Can they still use this?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Speaking of canna. Now i know it should only be used for a week but i have been adding 1ml/L of PK13/14 to my feed on my girl flowering. The nutes that i have are not that high in P or K thats why. Can they still use this?


Yep, use away... Its great stuff... But yes only use for a week...It will be interesting to see what it does...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yep, use away... Its great stuff... But yes only use for a week...It will be interesting to see what it does...


Thats what i was trying to say but obviously not well. I water once a week, about a L, and have added 1ml the past 2 feeds. Is it ok to continue this? Its not dangerous is it?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Thats what i was trying to say but obviously not well. I water once a week, about a L, and have added 1ml the past 2 feeds. Is it ok to continue this? Its not dangerous is it?


i normally feed ma girls pk 13/14 in the 3rd week of flower and i would continue to use it till 3 weeks b4 the chop.

sorry to take over the tread LG. just wanted ma 2 pence worth lo . do u still have ur ww/wr LG?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i normally feed ma girls pk 13/14 in the 3rd week of flower and i would continue to use it till 3 weeks b4 the chop.
> 
> sorry to take over the tread LG. just wanted ma 2 pence worth lo . do u still have ur ww/wr LG?


Yes I do, Princess its more Rhino dominant but that's all good...

Wow, I wouldn't use PK 13-14 for longer than a week mate, its pharmaceutical... Different strokes for different folks though... 

You should really see a difference in your plant by now Rock...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yes I do, Princess its more Rhino dominant but that's all good...
> 
> Wow, I wouldn't use PK 13-14 for longer than a week mate, its pharmaceutical... Different strokes for different folks though...


its gud to hear that its rhino dominant hopefully u wont have to wait as long as u did


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 25, 2010)

all this rhino talk is maing my girl wanna come out and play


----------



## mv400 (Mar 25, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> all this rhino talk is maing my girl wanna come out and play


show off  ....


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 25, 2010)

white rhino one of my fav strains grew aot of it last fall so short thick fat colas and the medical value for my stomach was bar none has a nice uplifting couch lock high perfect blend of indica and sativa one of my top 10 strains for sure croseed it with black domina i call it jungle fever get it white female black male hahahha its now an f2 i got a mom and i got feminized seed stock of it as well


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 25, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> white rhino one of my fav strains grew aot of it last fall so short thick fat colas and the medical value for my stomach was bar none has a nice uplifting couch lock high perfect blend of indica and sativa one of my top 10 strains for sure croseed it with black domina i call it jungle fever get it white female black male hahahha its now an f2 i got a mom and i got feminized seed stock of it as well


Wow Sol, they look fantastic... You've done a great job with them... Because my Rhino is crossed with Widow, I think it will be a little bit taller, the mother certainly is... 

Mike that sounds lovely... And yes jungle fever is the perfect name for it...lol...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 25, 2010)

shes a lil one like 2 feet tall but i flowered her at 10 inches so i expected her to be tiny and then her buds exploded...lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 26, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again.... Just a quick update on my mother tent... I really need a bigger tent... The one I had was great when they were little but, now they need space and room to grow...The White Rhino is on the left and the White Widow is right... They are both looking super healthy and not minding the transition from Metal Hallide to Day Flouro....  

I've got my eye on a 1m square tent that's the same brand as my other two... Very happy with them.... Gotta love ebay... I am trying to save a little cash with this grow... I will just get a black tray and rig up a cute little watering system and reservoir....

Its my eldest sons sixth birthday tomorrow, we have heaps planned... He wants to go ten pin bowling, so its going to be an awesome day.... 

Tied some of the girls down in the big tent last night... Will take pics in a couple more days... The Blue Cheese and SLH mother are doing great...When I flower they will return to the mother tent, it should be bigger by then... I think I'm just going to buy it...

Laceygirl...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 26, 2010)

G'day all, I've been shopping on ebay again, and saving myself big dollars in the process... I figure I've made my local hydroshop about 4 grand in the last 12 months so I deserve to make some massive savings... Its the same brand as my other two tents, Ezi-Tent and its a 1 metre square tent thats 1.8 metres high.. Should be more room for the girls...I also bought two 50cm x 39cm x 8cm high trays for the tent floor... Just gonna rig up something super simple to water them each day... Let them flood a little bit then just leave them...

Oh I almost forgot, my water pump in the big tent died last night... I went in there just to check things for the 39th time, and I noticed one plant starting to slightly wilt... I grabbed hubby we tested it and yes the pump had given in... Luckily I went shopping a few weeks ago for my aerocloner and I happen to have a spare pump lying around... Good stuff, no ill effects suffered... The pump is larger and much stronger than the old one... I do need to replace my airpump also... Its not doing the job...

I gave my first attempt at an aerocloner to Eightenough this morning he's got some better ideas on how to seal it.... My rubbermaid Roughneck is on its way, I also need another water pump and I have to rig up a spray system out of the same waterhose I use in my systems... This way I don't have to use PVC piping, silicone or plumbers glue, I can just use end caps... Much easier, no toxins and I don't need tools to make it, just scissors...lol...Ya gotta love hydroponics for the DIYer....


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 27, 2010)

Growing addict! lol Glad to hear you found some good deals! Happy Birthday to your little guy - he your oldest? My oldest will be 19 this year, now _that's_ scary! lol 
How did it go at the dentist, feeling better?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Doe, I didn't go to the dentist... It didn't take much to make me deviate from my plan either... My dad came over for a visit so I have to reschedule... The pain is no where near as bad that's for sure...But I will get it fixed... I can't do this for much longer..

Ok back to the new mother tent... I have been doing a little bit of extra shopping on ebay and I've found the cheapest hydrostore, its great and its Australian... No huge postage costs..And they use couriers to deliver... Even better.. And its still cheaper than my guys...

The pics are of my new mother tent, the new black trays that I've purchased so I can rig up something simple, and the 24 litre square pots they also had... They are going to fit so much better, why put a round peg in a square hole? lol...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 27, 2010)

Was it discount hydroponics on ebay? Thats the cheapest i can find. I get deliveries in 2 days. Make sure its bumper bowling for your sons bday. They might all be now but the kids love it.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 27, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Doe, I didn't go to the dentist... It didn't take much to make me deviate from my plan either... My dad came over for a visit so I have to reschedule... The pain is no where near as bad that's for sure...But I will get it fixed... I can't do this for much longer..
> 
> Ok back to the new mother tent... I have been doing a little bit of extra shopping on ebay and I've found the cheapest hydrostore, its great and its Australian... No huge postage costs..And they use couriers to deliver... Even better.. And its still cheaper than my guys...
> 
> The pics are of my new mother tent, the new black trays that I've purchased so I can rig up something simple, and the 24 litre square pots they also had... They are going to fit so much better, why put a round peg in a square hole? lol...


those are the pots i use...i believe they are called rose bucket....i love them


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 27, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Was it discount hydroponics on ebay? Thats the cheapest i can find. I get deliveries in 2 days. Make sure its bumper bowling for your sons bday. They might all be now but the kids love it.


Yes Rock Discount Hydroponics... I love them... Will be making further purchases from them...

Hi Sol, yeah arent' the square buckets awesome??? $7.50 each, I was stoked...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 27, 2010)

New tent looks nice Lacey. Nothing like more room to work with.


----------



## mv400 (Mar 27, 2010)

You are gonna water your plants and leave the run-off water sit in that tray or you are just gonna pour the water in the tray and let your plants drink as they need?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 27, 2010)

mv400 said:


> You are gonna water your plants and leave the run-off water sit in that tray or you are just gonna pour the water in the tray and let your plants drink as they need?


Hi MV, actually a little of both, my first mother tent I am using now is just a flood and drain hempy bucket system... It gets watered from the bottom after the plants have decent roots, I hand water for about 9 days just to make sure, after they are established, I just water them once a day... From the bottom, leaving just a little water in the bottom tray for evaporation and a little extra humidity...I love vermiculite and perlite...lol...

The pic is of my mother tent, I've had to expand, I can only fit two mothers in here now and I need four... My new mother tent will be even simpler... Will eventually upgrade to autopots in the mother tent, they are soooo set and forget.... And they work great...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 27, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yes Rock Discount Hydroponics... I love them... Will be making further purchases from them...
> 
> Hi Sol, yeah arent' the square buckets awesome??? $7.50 each, I was stoked...
> 
> Laceygirl...


i love how neat they look all close to each other great use of space not to mention im a lil anal...lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i love how neat they look all close to each other great use of space not to mention im a lil anal...lol


Hi Sol, Hehehe, I'm quite anal about that too...lol...

G'day anyone else tuning in... Here is the latest pics of my big tent... Had to have one of the lights off for most of the day today, just turned it back on a minute ago... Its been so hot here... Its ridiculous...lol... I love summer and all, but I've already adjusted my tent for cooler conditions (ie adding a shitload more light and therefore heat) and we are having an indian summer here....Someone needs to tell mother nature its autumn here.... 

The SLH are Growing very quickly, that's evident. I will turn them down in the next week or so.. They look like they could grow some long legs and I don't want them to get too tall, even though I plan to tie them down fiercely.....Wanna make these bitches yield...lol... 

Both Pamela (Blue Cheese) and SLH mum are really responding well... When the new tent arrives I shall move all mums into their new home and then I'll be happy for about 2 weeks...lol...I tend to "outgrow" things quickly...Gonna try and offload the little tent ... It's a stand alone, full grow system that could easily veg and flower 2 nice sized plants, I'm sure someone I know will want it...

More when there's more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 28, 2010)

Things are looking good! Your SLH are looking a hundred times better than mine, lol.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 28, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Things are looking good! Your SLH are looking a hundred times better than mine, lol.


Morning Doe, I just went and had a look at your SLH in the perlite... Its getting there...lol... Looks like she needs nitrogen... They will come on for you if your previous efforts are anything to go by....Your plants always look good... Women just care a little more I reckon...We are natural nurturers... 

Can I please ask, what is the brown stuff at the base of your SLH??? Is that the jiffy cup??? I use small rockwool cubes, I don't really know why I prefer them, just easier I guess.. I am the lazy gardiner...

My SLH have been vegging for about 4-5 days now... I don't keep track anymore, its lazy, but I just let the plants get to where I think they need to be and turn 'em down...They are suffering a tiny bit of nute burn on the tips of the leaves, just slightly, but I am not too concerned, I just added more low pH water to the res with no nutes.... Easy fix...

Have you grown SLH before? This is my first time...  Another heavy Sativa strain, but my Indica's are yet to arrive... Fuck Aussie customs.. I will be patient for one more week.... 
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Still no signs of my seeds... I don't understand it... I bought my first 20 from these same guys and it got here in under 10 days last time... Hate the waiting game...

The temperature is much cooler here today, I can probably keep both lights on all day and it will stay under 30 degrees for me... Awesome, that's the way we like it...

Bowling was heaps fun yesterday... My six year old got the highest score (even though he was using bumper bowling)... I was so proud... I did alright too... I haven't bowled in years...  It was heaps fun...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Lacey,
SLH coming along real nice 
I tell ya u will absolutely love her when she Buds!
She starts out smelling of Delicious Bubblegum (weeks 2 & 3) and then adds a fruity smell on top (weeks 4 & 5). By the 6th week it starts to smell of the Dankest Weed u can imagine, but still has the underlying Bubblegum & Fruit smell.. It's Amazing.
..Well that's how it went for me anyway. I had Great Genetics from Green House Seeds - I'm not sure what sort of Genetics you have though.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Gonna try and offload the little tent ... It's a stand alone, full grow system that could easily veg and flower 2 nice sized plants, I'm sure someone I know will want it...
> 
> Laceygirl...


I could be that some1.. Wat r the specs and how much you asking 4it?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Morning Doe, I just went and had a look at your SLH in the perlite... Its getting there...lol... Looks like she needs nitrogen... They will come on for you if your previous efforts are anything to go by....Your plants always look good... Women just care a little more I reckon...We are natural nurturers...
> 
> Can I please ask, what is the brown stuff at the base of your SLH??? Is that the jiffy cup??? I use small rockwool cubes, I don't really know why I prefer them, just easier I guess.. I am the lazy gardiner...
> 
> ...


 Morning Lacey! Appreciate the vote of confidance, I hope you're right! Yeah, the brown is from the jiffy pellet. The little twin isn't in one, and she doesn't have that. I've been giving nutes to try and get them on their way - think maybe I went too far in that direction, got little rust spots on the SLH now. Keep on tryin, is all I can do. Definately my first time with that strain.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey Lacey,
> SLH coming along real nice
> I tell ya u will absolutely love her when she Buds!
> She starts out smelling of Delicious Bubblegum (weeks 2 & 3) and then adds a fruity smell on top (weeks 4 & 5). By the 6th week it starts to smell of the Dankest Weed u can imagine, but still has the underlying Bubblegum & Fruit smell.. It's Amazing.
> ..Well that's how it went for me anyway. I had Great Genetics from Green House Seeds - I'm not sure what sort of Genetics you have though.


I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope they turn out like yours... I believe they were Green House..


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I could be that some1.. Wat r the specs and how much you asking 4it?


I'll get back to you on that Ninja.... I shall take some measurements and see what stuff I am keeping and what can go...

I am keeping the lights and the fans though, just a heads up.... If you still want it, let me know... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## mv400 (Mar 29, 2010)

SLH is GreenHouse. I haven't seen any other breeder has it. I have two phenotypes. One smells strong and more resinous than the other one. I could smell hint of lemon when I smell the other one. She got so tall that I wished I had applied LST on her.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

mv400 said:


> SLH is GreenHouse. I haven't seen any other breeder has it. I have two phenotypes. One smells strong and more resinous than the other one. I could smell hint of lemon when I smell the other one. She got so tall that I wished I had applied LST on her.


Hi MV, mine are definately starting to show signs of long legs, so my hubby drilled holes in the top of all my pots so I could LST them... I have the frame of the tent to use also when they get a little bigger... Its gonna look like a weird bondage thing going on....lol...

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Lacey. Hope all is well. Has 8E chopped his ladies down yet?


----------



## mv400 (Mar 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi MV, mine are definately starting to show signs of long legs, so my hubby drilled holes in the top of all my pots so I could LST them... I have the frame of the tent to use also when they get a little bigger... Its gonna look like a weird bondage thing going on....lol...
> 
> Laceygirl...


I am sure SLH could take it  My ladies had some stressful times due to my noobiness but never had I any bananas thankfully. So I am assuming SLH is a pretty stable hybrid.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey Lacey. Hope all is well. Has 8E chopped his ladies down yet?


Hey Rock, you will be happy to know he will be back on the internet tomorrow with heaps of pics and updates...

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh thank you my dear. He should have some good pictures by now. I think he was just building the suspense. All your plants are looking soooo good. Its raining here now so much colder so i bet its cooler in the ACT. I too wish summer would just end and the cooler weather would start. Its hard keeping this 125w CFL cold. LOL.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Oh thank you my dear. He should have some good pictures by now. I think he was just building the suspense. All your plants are looking soooo good. Its raining here now so much colder so i bet its cooler in the ACT. I too wish summer would just end and the cooler weather would start. Its hard keeping this 125w CFL cold. LOL.


Yes, its nice here today, have been able to keep both lights on, for the first time since I've set up...

I've been abusing ebay yesterday and today, I've got about nine things coming from Discount Hydro, I can't get over how cheap they are... I've had a field day...

And yes, 8 will be back on here tomorrow with heaps of pics...He's soooo close to harvest...
Laceygirl..


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

Just took a few photos of the girls... The weather has been much cooler these past two days and I've been able to leave both lights on and its only 29 degrees celcius in there its beautiful...
They are happy little vegemites... 

I must say I am impressed with their growth, but by the looks of those leaves I am up for another 10-11 week flower..I spent a little time in there last night while my hubby and his mates watched Wrestlemania 26. I had better things to do, like start LSTing the girls... I swear this will be my last Sativa grow for a long time.... Just waiting for my Indicas to arrive... Still nothing... They were shipped on the 13th of this month so they had better be here this week...

Pamela the Blue Cheese is adjusting to her home nicely and is getting some nice size about her too... Another week in the big tent and she should be ready to join the other mothers in the new tent, the Super Lemon Haze will be ready too... I've got more perlite and vermiculite coming from my new favourite shop along with 4 bigger pots for them to really grow some legs...(24 litre square ones) I'm sooo excited... 

Going to be shifting a few things around in the shed again this weekend...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking great LG. The blue cheese has some lovely leaves indeed.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

This is courtesy of a lovely lady, DoeEyed... Thanks to you for this Doe...Check out her journal, its bloody good... 

I needed to put it somewhere so I wont forget it....

You bet! Sorry it took me a minute, modified a pic to show you where to cut.

*1* is the first node on the plant. Single bladed leaves usually, and not a "true" node.

*2* is the first "true" node on the plant.

*3* is the second "true" node on the plant.

The cut is half an inch to an inch, _*above*_ the second true node. Cutting here will give you four main colas. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 29, 2010)

You can do it with others photos too but its more difficult. Hope you didnt mind me doing that.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

No, that's awesome, thanks for that, now I'll always have a reference... I'm going to save that to my harddrive...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

What happened here
As the New York sunset disappeared
I found an empty garden among the flagstones there
Who lived here?
He must have been a gardener that cared a lot
Who weeded out the tears and grew a good crop
And now it all looks strange
It's funny how an insect can damage so much grain

And what's it for?
This little empty garden by the brownstone door
And in the cracks along the sidewalk nothing grows no more
Who lived here?
He must have been a gardener that cared a lot
Who weeded out the tears and grew a good crop
And we are so amazed, we're crippled and we're dazed
A gardener like that one no one can replace

And I've been knocking but no one answers
And I've been knocking most all the day
Oh and I've been calling oh hey hey Johnny
Can't you come out to play

And through their tears
Some say he farmed his best in younger years
But he'd have said that roots grow stronger, if only he could hear
Who lived there? 
He must have been a gardener that cared a lot
Who weeded out the tears and grew a good crop
Now we pray for rain, and with every drop that falls
We hear, we hear your name

And I've been knocking but no one answers
And I've been knocking most all the day
Oh and I've been calling oh hey hey Johnny
Can't you come out to play
In your Empty Garden.... 

A fitting song for all the gardeners on this website....

Love Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again.. I have just finished shopping at Discount Hydroponics on Ebay... This is my new favourite store...

I only wanted to buy a new tent and some pots, I ended up purchasing heaps of stuff...

I bought the tent, 4 square pots, 100 litres of perlite, 20 litres vermiculite, Aluminium Foil Tape, and a heaps powerful air pump... I saved heaps....I can highly recommend them... They're based in Wollongong.... Already have a large list ready for my next purchase... It never ends...

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am glad you like them LG. I remember a while back discussing the pros and cons to shopping online as an alternative to a hyrdo shop. You do save some $$$$ with the people you mention. They have provided me all that i have, which isnt much.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> This is courtesy of a lovely lady, DoeEyed... Thanks to you for this Doe...Check out her journal, its bloody good...
> 
> I needed to put it somewhere so I wont forget it....
> 
> ...


Lacey, I hate to burst your bubble but the first single bladed leaves are a true node. If you go by that chart, you are potentially ending up with 6 main tops. 

Riddleme made the same mistake in UB's topping thread, and I and Ben had to set him right.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Lacey, I just thought u should know that SLH Does NOT like to be topped. I've grown it every which way since it was released from Coco, Ebb & Flow, DWC, LST, Fimming, Topping, SOG, Outdoors, Indoors, Chemical & Organic, lol, and trust me best results come from a simple LST and a high EC feeding schedule.
I grew it to 8 1/2 weeks the 1st time, 9 weeks the 2nd time & 9 1/2 weeks the 3rd and I must say that 9 weeks would have been the optimum. Your going to be using good Canna nutes aswell, so I believe you should pump it out in the 9 weeks without a wucka.
Keep up the Good Work - Take Care


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey Lacey, I just thought u should know that SLH Does NOT like to be topped. I've grown it every which way since it was released from Coco, Ebb & Flow, DWC, LST, Fimming, Topping, SOG, Outdoors, Indoors, Chemical & Organic, lol, and trust me best results come from a simple LST and a high EC feeding schedule.
> I grew it to 8 1/2 weeks the 1st time, 9 weeks the 2nd time & 9 1/2 weeks the 3rd and I must say that 9 weeks would have been the optimum. Your going to be using good Canna nutes aswell, so I believe you should pump it out in the 9 weeks without a wucka.
> Keep up the Good Work - Take Care


Hey Ninja, I've had to top nearly all of them... Its the only way I could get them to bush out and they have.. I am going to have some serious cola action from these babies....lol...

The mother plant which hasn't been touched, is shockingly tall... Its got long legs like the Widow... I haven't topped it and its a lanky bitch... 

I don't need that in the big tent, hence the severe tying down action... Topping hasn't really made that much of a difference to them... They just keep growing, they are all covering the whole top of my 20 litre pots now.. Will take more pics in a day or two...

They smell nice though...lol...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is my proudest girl so far...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Lacey, I hate to burst your bubble but the first single bladed leaves are a true node. If you go by that chart, you are potentially ending up with 6 main tops.
> 
> Riddleme made the same mistake in UB's topping thread, and I and Ben had to set him right.


Sorry to argue, but _you_ are incorrect. I have topped _36_ plants from several different grows in _exactly_ this way, and have gotten _exactly_ 4 main colas every time. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

The problem I have, is that I very rarely grow from seed.. And apparently this technique is for seedlings only as cuttings have different hormones going on.... 

When I top my cuttings, and I mean I top them wherever I feel they need to be topped, is where I do it...I still get excellent cola action...

I only grow from Seed to try and get good mothers from quality strains...

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

I haven't tried to top any clones yet - but I know you can. The difference, is if it were a clone, you _would _count the bottom node.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 30, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Sorry to argue, but _you_ are incorrect. I have topped _36_ plants from several different grows in _exactly_ this way, and have gotten _exactly_ 4 main colas every time. I think that speaks for itself.


Maybe you've found a way to guarantee exactly 4 main colas. When Ive topped above the second true node, Ive ended up with 2 or 4 main colas. Not exactly consistent so far. Maybe topping above the third like you do is more consistent. 

Here is a post with pictures that shows a plant from seed topped above the second true node, and you will see it grows branches out from the first true node. The one that you believe isn't a true node.

https://www.rollitup.org/3869804-post1827.html

Here a simple post by Afka explaining it in the "What is the true second node", with an appearance by UB. Notice he doesn't get his balls busted by UB, so Im pretty sure he's on the right track. 

https://www.rollitup.org/3868843-post9.html

Heres a pic of his plant topped in that method. Pretty hard to miss the 4 main tops

https://www.rollitup.org/3868769-post1824.html


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Thankyou Doe and Dave, this is exactly what I wanted... An intelligent discussion on topping  I am stoked... This is the one area, I haven't had a great deal of experience so this is all helping heaps..

You guys Rock...

Laceygirl...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thankyou Doe and Dave, this is exactly what I wanted... An intelligent discussion on topping  I am stoked... This is the one area, I haven't had a great deal of experience so this is all helping heaps..
> 
> You guys Rock...
> 
> Laceygirl...


If I were you, Id ask UB to set it completely straight for you. He may give you a swift kick in the ass for asking what the second true node is, but at least you'll know with 100% certainty.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Here are some more pics of the big tent... The first pic is of the SLH Mother... Good grief, she's going to be a lanky bitch ....







Here is Pamela, the Blue Cheese






This is the picture of my current mother tent, it only has two mothers in it at the moment and I wanted to put four... Very short sighted of me... Just not enough room, good to know my new bigger tent will be here on Thursday before the Easter Break...






This pic is of the SLH so far... Don't know if I am going to top again or not... Any ideas... I may have to, as its going to be soo friggin' tall... Look at the mother for Christ sake...lol...






Got my two big black trays today... Bonus... More when I get the new tent...Again, I am sooo excited....

Laceygirl....


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> If I were you, Id ask UB to set it completely straight for you. He may give you a swift kick in the ass for asking what the second true node is, but at least you'll know with 100% certainty.


Hey there Dave. Here's what it says in the first paragraph, in Uncle Ben's thread on this:

_*Selecting the point for topping to get 4 main colas* - _

_To get 4 main colas, let your seedling or cutting (clone) grow to about 5-6 nodes and pinch out (cut) the stem just above the 2nd true node. *The node where the cotyledons attach doesn't count*. _

When I first found this thread, I was still not 100% clear on if he meant that single bladed node. So I posted, and asked him. I don't want to search through all of my posts, or that ungodly long thread, lol. But it's there. That is not the first true node. If you look closely in the picture, you can see the cotyledons are, in fact, right there - attatched to that node.

This link you gave me says the same thing. https://www.rollitup.org/3868843-post9.html
It says - 
*Look at the cotyledon.
Look above it, there will be 2 leaves* with 2 (possibly) dormant axial stems.

Each leaf coming from the main stem has a possibility of being a main growing point.

If you want 2 main branches, cut above the first set of non-cotyledon leaves.

If you want 4 main branches, _cut above the 2nd pair of *non-cotyledon leaves*_. (leaving 4 possible branches)



I promise I'm done on this now, Laceygirl. lol Dave - I must say - it's nice to disagree with someone, without anyone resorting to name calling or rude remarks!

Things are looking good in there! Yeah you're gonna have a tall lady on your hands - just gotta show her who's boss! hehe


----------



## DaveCoulier (Mar 30, 2010)

DoeEyed, you have me completely confused at this point, and Im sober. I know the node where cotyledons are do not count, so why do I get the feeling you think I am counting it as a true node? Why are you reiterating that link from Afka as if it makes your case when he is stating cut above the second pair of non-cotyledon leaves. That would be the first single bladed leaves, and then cut after the next set of leaves.

The link I previously supplied shows a picture of a plant that has two lateral branches coming out from the node where there is two sets of single bladed leaves aka the first true node to me. With the cotyledons a node _below_.

Here is another one that UB posted himself, that shows lateral branches from the first set of single bladed serrated leaves.

https://www.rollitup.org/3232714-post1068.html



Are you still saying that we dont get lateral branching from the single serrated blades, which you do not consider a first true node. Correct?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 30, 2010)

No seriously guys, this is fine... This is something I know very little about and its interesting to hear two different points of view...

Don't feel like its thread hi jacking, its good for all others tuning in too... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Good morning all... Laceygirl here... I have been a busy bee here this morn...

Been in the big tent making preparations and I've taken some cuttings from the Rhino cross Widow for a friend... My roughneck container is yet to arrive so I can't use an autocloner (that remind me, I have to buy a new water pump)... Eightenough has my old one now anyway...

Hang on there's someone at my front door....

YAY....... My stuff from Discount Hydroponics has just arrived..... YAY..... Can't wait to crack it open, but sadly I have to work this afternoon....  Its only for three hours so I wont whinge...

Shall do the unwrapping and setting up tonight.... YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY 

These are the cuttings 






The rest of the pics are of the SLH tied down.... 


























Will post more pics when I get the new mother tent set up....

Laceygirl....


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 1, 2010)

Boy you don't mess around, do ya - show that plant who's boss! lol Can't wait to see your new goodies!


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree Doe. I was feeling sorry for her husband when I saw that plant if you know what I mean.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

I like that lst Lacey. I personally have never topped plants to be flowered, only mothers to keep the height down. But it seems like lst by tying or screens achieves the same results without cutting of any part of the plants and stressing them. I use medium sized plants to fill out 4sq.ft per plant anf get about 15-30 main tops per plant. Have you ever considered a scrog? 
Here is my 3'x8' screen(cant get it all to fit in the pic)





and this is just the left side, a 3'x4' are being filled out by 3 plants(about 16" tall when flowered)





and thats under a single 600w.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Rock, Ninj, Doe, Kmoo, Integra, Dave C and others who tune in regularly...

I like to tie them down like that, they respond well to it The stems are thickening and the growth rate is exponential... Rock, its the otherway around at our house....lol...

Good to see Kmoo finally rocking a journal.. I believe I was first subscriber....Yay...

Integra, I'm bloody impressed.. I wont top them anymore, might look at a screen to help, will have to look at that in the next few days... Screens make it really difficult to get around the plants though, that's my only concern... I'm always right in amongst them...lol... Just heading back out to the shed to check on things... Will be back with more pics of my NEW MOTHER TENT.... Its lovely...

About Scrog... Here in Oz, its the numbers that get us... Anything over 20 plants is considered "commercial" and unfortunately, they punish to the full extent for large numbers... It sucks... That's why I am trying this experiment... I got 29 bags of my last Widow grow and all I did to them was supercrop during flowering to control the height... Under 1400watts of light... 

I am reckoning, I can do the same number, off these four plants with the proper care and support...lol...And with an extra 600watts of HPS power... So this time I went with 2 x 1000's with two plants under each... It should be interesting to see.. Its not going to be a true comparison as I am growing a different strain to Widow... But not too different.. Super Lemon Haze is a heavy sativa too....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm done... Its in and I love it...

I am such a brand whore... All my tents are EZ tents... They are excellent quality and they have really done me proud..

I now have the E Z Cloner






The EZ Mother Tent






The EZ Big Arse Tent






Mother Tent Inside....






I haven't worked out what kind of a watering system I am going to use yet... Will have a think about that....

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 1, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! You have it all covered. I take it the "big arse tent" and the "cloner tent" are empty. Am i right to think you are using that fluro with 4 bulbs for cloning and the 2x1000w for the BAT. What are you using in the mother tent then?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 1, 2010)

Howdy, nice garden and project! Have fun.

A little birdie told me there is still some confusion about what constitutes a true node. This is my take on it - if the area, the node, has a leaf petiole attached to it and is capable of output from the axis where the petiole joins the "trunk", then I consider it to be a "true" node. 

Cotyledons don't have petioles nor are there any dormant buds located at their junction, I don't think. I'll get off dead center and stick some seeds into some dirt and do the experiment I said I was gonna do - start 4 seedlings, let them grow a bit, top 2 above the cotyledons and top the other 2 above the 2nd node.

You can play games with auxins all you want, this one is just easiest for me as I don't have the patience to deal with the maintenance of LST or SCROG. All of these training drills is a matter of auxins. Auxins are hormones that direct cell division and elongation in the terminal leader (apical dominance) while inducing some degree of dormancy in the lateral branches.

I don't think I ever posted these before, but this is an oldie (page one of the 4 Main Cola topping thread) that clearly shows the cotyledons, 1st and 2nd node topped for 4 main colas.














Tio


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you Uncle Ben.... Very much appreciate your time... Great for a reference for me... And thankyou to Dave also..

No Rock, the Big Arse Tent has my tied down Super Lemon Haze in it. I am only growing four this time... Eight plants took up too much room, not enough light penetration and not enough room to tie down..... The Cloner has nothing in it as I am still waiting to get my Rubbermaid Roughneck from the States... Should be here next week sometime...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 1, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> HOLY SHIT! You have it all covered. I take it the "big arse tent" and the "cloner tent" are empty. Am i right to think you are using that fluro with 4 bulbs for cloning and the 2x1000w for the BAT. What are you using in the mother tent then?


My four bulb flouro (220watt) is for the little cloner tent.. I have the 400watt metal hallide in the mother tent, and 2 x 1000 watt HPS in the big arse tent.... I also have a 2 bulb flouro for my germination chamber/humidity crib for seedlings, (not pictured)... Will post that next time...I am now totally self sufficient...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

looking good Lacey. Mother tent is just chugin along. As far as the screen being a ain, you really have to plan for and set it up based on your needs. You can do like mine that is one huge screen covering your whole flower area all the way down to a screen for each plant of your own desired size. That option gives you the fredom to move plants as needed and easy harvesting of different strains. But tying gives the same results if properly done and might just be simpler for you to do.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> looking good Lacey. Mother tent is just chugin along. As far as the screen being a ain, you really have to plan for and set it up based on your needs. You can do like mine that is one huge screen covering your whole flower area all the way down to a screen for each plant of your own desired size. That option gives you the fredom to move plants as needed and easy harvesting of different strains. But tying gives the same results if properly done and might just be simpler for you to do.


Hi Integra, you are always welcome in my journal...

You've definately made me think about simplicity...The screen could be easily attached to an aluminium frame (dirt cheap) set to a height of my choosing... It would be easier than tying a hundred pieces of cooking string, its the softest but strong....Can I please ask how far above your system do you place your screen, how much room underneath do the plants have before they start to hit the net? Thank you for your council integra... Laceygirl..


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

I keep my screen about 8-10 inches above my plants. When I use short clones i just put them in there and flower and let the stretch fill out the screen and when I use bigger plants they are about 16-18inches tall and i put them in and flip to 12/12 and they fill out the screen like crazy. I dont veg them in the screen at all. As soon as they're in there its flower time. To give you a better idea of my room, its only 3feet 6inches tall. From the lights to the plants is about 12 inches. From the plants to the screen is another 8-12 inches. From the screen to the top of my dwc tub is about 8 inches and the tub is about 6 inches tall.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, Dave, I gotta admit, you were right! Aside from UB stopping by - I trimmed my vegging ladies tonight. Noticed for the first time, that every last one of them had six colas! Never noticed before, because for the most part the bottom two don't grow up to the other four - so I had always assumed they were side branches. So - doing it the way I showed you guys, will get you _six_ colas. I don't recommend it though - I think this is why I've had problems achieving the size, with my buds. I cut them all off tonight - they would have made excellent clones, lol.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 1, 2010)

G'day, Laceygirl again...

Just an update on the big tent..

They are responding well to LSTing... They have really spread them selves out now which was the plan...I have huge 20 litre pots so they've had to stretch a bit... Not going to touch them today... Will look again tomorrow, but not much else has changed...

I love going into my shed now, it has taken me a long time to get to this point, (big shout out to the hubby for the build) but I am becoming very power concious... My usage and my bill are my biggest concerns... My shed is using a fair bit at the moment, so I am faithfully paying $30.00 a week off my bill...

Is anyone using the same sort of power usage as I am?

I am running 2x 1000 watters with ballasts
1 Air Conditioner (Portable unit thingy)
1 x 400 watt Metal Hallide with ballasts
1x 12000 air pump with 4 outlets
1 x 1050 litre an hour water pump
3 x Oscillating Fans 
1 x 200 mm exhaust fan
1 x 100 mm exhaust fan
1 x 110watt flouro
3 timers
1 x ICubic Speaker for my iPod..

Not everything is on all the time.. The Big Tent and Mother Tent are on 18/6 lights just half an hour apart...

Please tell me there are more people out there like me????

Laceygirl....

Here are each of my plants....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

I switched off one of the 1000's today... I can't get the lights close enought due to the heat, so it just makes sense to switch one off till I need it...

Its working perfectly, I can get the lights nice and close to the plants, I should really see some results in the next few days...

I will continue to tie down for this grow, but for my next I am going to try a screen... Not so labour intensive...

Will post more pics tomorrow, when I could be stuffed... Going to get some Fish for dinner... Good Friday and all...

Bring on the chocolate bunnies...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl here, I have been in the Big Arse Tent, for a little bit, moving a few things around...

Now that I am only using 1 x 1000watt light I had to turn it the other direction, I reckon it gives me heaps better coverage... 






This next pic is actually how far I have dropped the light... Its a little hard to make out, but with a shitty phone camera, what are ya gonna do?






This pic is just after I turned the light around before I dropped it down... The plants are coming along swimmingly... Its not a nice looking strain asthetically, not like an Indica, but its meant to be a great smoke... Will tie more down tomorrow only if it needs it..






That's it for me... Laceygirl...

My seeds better come next week... 

I've also put the Blue Cheese (Pamela) and the SLH mother back in the big tent, to try and get more size so they can compete with the other two big mothers I already have in the mother tent...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey girl, here's the revised pic for you. Sorry for the confusion!

As for power consumption - I run a fair bit myself, the only thing still off is my last two 600w. Once those last two lights go on I'll be loking at:

4 x 600w (12 hours a day)
2 x 400w (20 hours a day)
1 x 324w (CFL rack) (20 hours a day)
2 x 6" inline fans (24 hours)
4 x 8" inline fans (24 hours)
3 x oscillating fans (24 hours)
1 x humidifier (24 hours)
1 x water pump (24 hours)
Big house AC (runs almost constantly)

That's for the grow, lol - doesn't count items I run that suck juice like crazy - coffee pot, computer, big screen TV.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 2, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thank you Uncle Ben.... Very much appreciate your time... Great for a reference for me... And thankyou to Dave also..


NP. First time I can say "you are one power hungry woman" and consider it a compliment.  What kind of a breaker do you have that stuff on, 100 amp? I didn't bother to do the math but a wild guesstimate would be you're pulling about 60 + amps in all.

Keep dem electric boyz happy,
UB

P.S. - stay free


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> NP. First time I can say "you are one power hungry woman" and consider it a compliment.  What kind of a breaker do you have that stuff on, 100 amp? I didn't bother to do the math but a wild guesstimate would be you're pulling about 60 + amps in all.
> 
> Keep dem electric boyz happy,
> UB
> ...


Hi Uncle Ben  My electricals, I don't need a breaker as its all distributed evenly over three double powerpoints...Each system has its own powerpoint, I'm not sure how Doe has her electricials set up either....

I am not running more than 2400 watts off each point... And now I've switched off the second 1000watt in the big tent, I will notice a small power usage drop...

Wow Doe, that's cool...I feel better now thanks for jumping in the boat with me...lol..

Laceygirl.....


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 2, 2010)

Any seed deliveries yet LG?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Any seed deliveries yet LG?


 
Hi Rock, they should be here next week, I am hoping anyways... But I got a delivery from the States this morning by courier... My Rubbermaid Roughneck container has arrived... I can start to build my aerocloner, my second aerocloner anyways... Just need to buy a water pump...I'll have a look today...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... The strangest thing happened to me today... I recieved a package on a Saturday, and it was my Rubbermaid Roughneck from the US... I am stoked...













Can't wait to start cutting holes in it...lol... I do need to purchase a couple more things before I can get it up and running though... Need a new water pump, I need to build the sprayer for inside the unit... Decided to go with waterhose for this build... PVC is too much of a shit fight, with the gluing and all that, just gonna use, connectors and elbows and endcaps, makes much more sense... The tubing for the water hose is very sturdy and can be built into shapes so I'll do that next week... I also need cloning solution and superthrive.. Looks like is back to Discount Hydroponics again...lol...

Laceygirl..


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 2, 2010)

woooohoooo


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome! I like your plan. I didn't actually use glue on mine, the pieces fit tight as hell, and I wanted to be able to disassemble for cleaning if need be. But I bet that hose stuff is even better, without seams. Don't forget to share pics as you get 'er done!


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day, Laceygirl again...
> 
> Just an update on the big tent..
> 
> ...




Hey Lacey, I am running a similar amount of power. My grow is in the sig but I will do a quick rundown.

2x1000w HPS
1X400w MH
2X 20" box fans
1X Portable AC(950w max)
1 X284w of flouro
water pumps, air pumps, etc.

all HID lights are currently running on 12/12. My bill is about $6 a day @ 10 cents a KWH. Keep in mind that includes the rest of my house as well. 
Small price to pay for the end product....... Sub'd


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Still playing the customs waiting game... Man this sux...  But the good thing, I just contacted my seed guys and they reckon wait another week, if not they will resend...

I will have them sent to another address and contact name that's for sure... Why are customs so concerned with Mauwie growers??? It really pisses me off... What about the bulk loads of cocaine that are sitting amongst the crates at ship yards that make it thru...??? We can't produce coke here, so its gotta be getting thru...

Police the real criminals..

Laceygirl....


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 3, 2010)

That sucks, hope they get through to you.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2010)

It will all work out. The seed ordering deal always makes me a little nervous.....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 4, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> all HID lights are currently running on 12/12. My bill is about $6 a day @ 10 cents a KWH. Keep in mind that includes the rest of my house as well.
> Small price to pay for the end product....... Sub'd


Geez WB u got it good over there.. Ours is 20c a KW @ the moment. Will go up 60% over the next 3yrs if politicians get their way (which always happens).

Looking Fine Lacey, Keep up the Good Work 
Oh & I'll pray 2 Baby Jebus 4u that ur seeds arrive safely to you


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 4, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Geez WB u got it good over there.. Ours is 20c a KW @ the moment. Will go up 60% over the next 3yrs if politicians get their way (which always happens).
> 
> Looking Fine Lacey, Keep up the Good Work
> Oh & I'll pray 2 Baby Jebus 4u that ur seeds arrive safely to you


Save Me Jeebus...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 4, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Been busy yesterday, I decided to make some changes to the mother tent, temporary as they may be...

I decided to put more light into the Mother tent... I really had to, I need the big tent to only have the SLH in there as they are being trained and getting larger.. So something had to give..

Here is the mother tent newly reconfigured to suit the different sizes of the plants.












The 400 watt is hanging closer to the smaller SLH mother and Blue Cheese (Pamela).. This should help even things out a little.. Still thinking on a watering system.. Almost have it nutted out...






The bonus is, the metal halide is low enough to help the larger plants undergrowth.. Its hitting them perfectly... Super bonus...


The last pic is of the Big Arse Tent.. They are really coming along nicely now.. Not sure how much longer till I turn down... Will have to wait and see... They are not big enough yet... 







More when there is more...

Laceygirl...


----------



## n1knightmare (Apr 4, 2010)

Those plants are looking nice and healthy. Very nice job


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 4, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Those plants are looking nice and healthy. Very nice job


Thank you n1k, they are my new babies... Never tried Super Lemon Haze yet, wanna give the blue cheese a go next, that should be interesting...

Stay tuned...
Laceygirl..


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 4, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, and I'm very impressed with myself...

I've just built myself a screen at the cost of zero dollars...  Ya gotta love that...

I had a old table lying around, so I got my husband to remove the top, so I was left with just a frame, and rather than spend money on screen from the hydro store, I just used cooking twine... Its softer than the plastic screen and its super strong...







And the best part, it fits like a glove... I can also add attachments around the sides when I need to expand.... Stuff I can remove so I can get it in and out easier....







It only took me about an hour to knock up, so yeah, stoked again...  Will post more pics when I finish the attachments... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## n1knightmare (Apr 4, 2010)

Thats pretty cool. I plan on doing Scrog at some point. I will be watching this thread closely.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, and I'm very impressed with myself...
> 
> I've just built myself a screen at the cost of zero dollars...  Ya gotta love that...
> 
> ...


very nicecant wait to see those branches weaved thru it should be vry easy to fill that screen in


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Lacy, I have seen you around in a few of my friends journals, so I finally clicked on your link. I am very glad I did. Definatly lookin good. Congrats on the tub, you will love the aero cloner. Very nice work on the screen. Isn't it nice when something fits perfectly, it happens so rarely. 
~scribed


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Lacy, I have seen you around in a few of my friends journals, so I finally clicked on your link. I am very glad I did. Definatly lookin good. Congrats on the tub, you will love the aero cloner. Very nice work on the screen. Isn't it nice when something fits perfectly, it happens so rarely.
> ~scribed


 Hi Raider  Thanks for stopping by, I too am subbed to your grows...
And yes its soo sweet when everything falls into place...
Laceygirl...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 5, 2010)

heya LG looking wkd in thoes tents. when i did ma grow i decided whith the 2 250watts so that i was able to move one of the lights up and down to suit ma lil blueberry and Phycoflash. and had the other one rasised rite to the roof of ma tent to accommodade for the lanky mofo of the Alaskin Ice. 

i think having to lights is a gud idea if ya aint got all the same strain as u dunno how tall they will grow.

thats ma 2 pence im smashed and ive only had one joint that AI is a gud smoke even tho she dont look like it lol


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya LG looking wkd in thoes tents. when i did ma grow i decided whith the 2 250watts so that i was able to move one of the lights up and down to suit ma lil blueberry and Phycoflash. and had the other one rasised rite to the roof of ma tent to accommodade for the lanky mofo of the Alaskin Ice.
> 
> i think having to lights is a gud idea if ya aint got all the same strain as u dunno how tall they will grow.
> 
> thats ma 2 pence im smashed and ive only had one joint that AI is a gud smoke even tho she dont look like it lol


Hi Princess, yeah ya definately have gotta have two lights with such different heights aye? It seems to work well.... I may actually update to 2x 250watt Metal Hallides for the mother tent, or I might just get another 400, it would be cheaper to buy another 400 but they do put out the heat... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl, the builder, Can She Fix It? Laceygirl the builder, Yes She Can....lol...

I've been building heaps of stuff today... My aerocloner is one more step closer to being finished.. I did the hard yards today and cut big holes in it... I've only cut eight holes cause I have downsized my plant numbers, but if I do decide to expand, I can always add more...






I've also included a picture of the Blue Cheese mother (Pamela)... She's really taken off... I get to transplant her into a bigger pot in the next day or so... I am just waiting for some trays to arrive....






I've been back to Discount Hydroponics and bought all the necessary requirements to make the mister for inside the unit... Can't get over how much money I saved and how cheap they are with postage, by courier no less...!!!! I do have to go to Bunnings and get the spray misters from the garden section... So cheap....
Will post pics of the mister when its done as I reckon it will be heaps easier than PVC piping....

Back with more...
Laceygirl....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 5, 2010)

looking gud. have u done anything to the inside of the areothing lol yet?


----------



## MT Marijuana (Apr 5, 2010)

looking good lacey. I've been puffing the Blue Cheese lately and it's a real nice smoke. super berry flavored and dense. I hope yours turn out the same. subd.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> looking gud. have u done anything to the inside of the areothing lol yet?


I have used one before and I had to abandon the idea as my first wasnt' water tight, but after 5 days I had root formations, so I am sold....

Lacegirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Laceygirl, what do you use to block the unused holes in your aerocloner? Last time I just had the rest of my neoprene inserts pushed in there, but do they actually make something to stop up the empty spots?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

MT Marijuana said:


> looking good lacey. I've been puffing the Blue Cheese lately and it's a real nice smoke. super berry flavored and dense. I hope yours turn out the same. subd.


Hi there and welcome... Thanks for the sub...
Lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey Laceygirl, what do you use to block the unused holes in your aerocloner? Last time I just had the rest of my neoprene inserts pushed in there, but do they actually make something to stop up the empty spots?


Hi Doe!! Hows things?? I only cut eight holes in my aerocloner to try to cut that sort of thing down... My neoprene inserts are the same as yours I think. I'll attach a pic..

I didn't have much of a problem with the home made ones I had first, but now I haven't tried it with the proper neoprene, but they seem pretty tight... I don't think I'll have much leakage, but I will let you know, the rest of my equipment arrives this week...I also don't use the cages, I bought some and I'm going to try it, but my Neo seems to fit tightly without them...

I'll get back to you Doe..
Laceygirl..


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, Lacey. Yeah mine fit pretty tight - I just didn't want to have to use them, possibly get algea or something on them, before I even need them for a clone, you know what I mean? People say you _can_ reuse neoprene, but that if you can afford it, not to - because of stuff that can get in the crevices of them. That's why I was wanting to use something else.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks, Lacey. Yeah mine fit pretty tight - I just didn't want to have to use them, possibly get algea or something on them, before I even need them for a clone, you know what I mean? People say you _can_ reuse neoprene, but that if you can afford it, not to - because of stuff that can get in the crevices of them. That's why I was wanting to use something else.


Mate have I got the link for you... My neoprene was relatively cheap... 
Hang on...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-EZ-Clone-65-ct-Replacement-Neoprene-Inserts-EZ-Clone_W0QQitemZ200453827155QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2eabfaaa53

These are the exact ones I bought...From the US, took 4 days to get to Oz...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 5, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> looking gud. have u done anything to the inside of the areothing lol yet?


Sorry Princess I misunderstood, too stoned...

I am going to post pics of the completed unit (the mister) but I only ordered the parts on line today... Saved heaps... Its the simplest thing ever..... I do love aeroponics and bubbles....lol..

Laceygirl....


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 6, 2010)

Screen looks great Lacy. And nothing beats free. I just posted my harvest weigh in on my journal if your interested. I ended up with more than I thought


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 7, 2010)

G'day all, just check ebay and all my stuff I ordered from Discount Hydro a day ago, will be at my house tomorrow... Ya gotta love these guys... 

I am heading out to my local hydro tomorrow just to pick up some small black water hose, and then I can build my self watering system for my mother tent and finish my aerocloner mark 2.lol....I bought the microjet spray misters from Bunnings.. Now I just wait for the courier guy...Shit I just realised I need a digital timer for the mother tent, two actually... That will have to wait another week or so...

I'm on heaps of painkillers at the moment.. After a trip to the doc this morning, I have discovered the excruciating pain in my back is a ruptured disc... I'm not a happy camper as I am fit and active... This is a problem I will have to learn to live with apparently...So pissed off.. My hubby has really stepped up to the plate as I can barely move... So for pain management, I will be growing a lot of white rhino...In the next few grows anyway, I still have some strains I'd like to try before then...

I am buying a 40watt ozone generator from aussieponics.com in the coming weeks also as I cannot control the smell of the different strains I have, even in veg...lol... So the mother tent may need a carbon filter after all...lol...

More after I do all the work...

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, it's a bit after 2am here now, and I am beat - just popping by for a last look before beddy by.

Sorry to hear that about your back, Laceygirl. That's horrible. I have back problems too, causes almost constant pain - I feel for you.


----------



## mv400 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahh backpains yes it is like a monkey on one's shoulder for us since we do lots of bending and getting up while tending to plants (which is almost everyday). Anyhow, I hope you get well soon.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 7, 2010)

Back pains, I feel ya. SOunds like things are moving and you will have some new toys to play with in your world. White Rhino sounds like a good choice, have been wanting to give that a whirl


----------



## dariuswestcoast (Apr 7, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Howdy, nice garden and project! Have fun.
> 
> A little birdie told me there is still some confusion about what constitutes a true node. This is my take on it - if the area, the node, has a leaf petiole attached to it and is capable of output from the axis where the petiole joins the "trunk", then I consider it to be a "true" node.
> 
> ...


 


u are great sir its the answer ive been looking for and i understand it now thank u... and i will have fun u do the same sir  bendision tio


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 8, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks, Lacey. Yeah mine fit pretty tight - I just didn't want to have to use them, possibly get algea or something on them, before I even need them for a clone, you know what I mean? People say you _can_ reuse neoprene, but that if you can afford it, not to - because of stuff that can get in the crevices of them. That's why I was wanting to use something else.


 
Hey Doe, you know what you could do, is get a couple extra lids. Then you can have different clone sites...ie Lid 1 - 24 sites/lid 2 - 12 sites. Then you just use which ever one fits. That's what I do anyway with my DIY cloner.

Lacey, 
I am so sorry to hear about your back. I have 3 herniated discs myself and it is a life changer. I can still work out and lift weights, but just can't do dead lifts, heavy squats etc. It is good to hear you have such an awesome husband to step in while your down. 
That sounds like fast delivery service on the e-bay items. I will have to check the discount hydro place out. Anyway the cheese baby looks great.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I am buying a 40watt ozone generator from aussieponics.com in the coming weeks also as I cannot control the smell of the different strains I have, even in veg...lol... So the mother tent may need a carbon filter after all...lol...
> 
> 
> Laceygirl...


Haha, them some stinky plants aye. The Mothers I have of the two put out more stench than others strain I've had during head.

Shame about ur back pain.. My dad has been thru it all when it comes 2 his back. Unfortunately he is stubborn and still tries to do too much he shouldn't.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your concerns and well wishes... It makes me smile...

So many people around the world suffer from back ache, I think a famous comedian once said, "we have a lousy track record with the back, cause we spend too much time on the front..."... lol...

Stem cell research into back injuries is amazing, if only we could get the policitians to see it that way too..

Big News on the Big Tent... I have turned the Super Lemon Haze down this morning... They are now on 12/12.. I had to turn them earlier than I thought due to how lanky the strain is... Shes got the longest legs, just like widow, so I've learned my lesson there... I am running the lights at night, as we are about to get really cold here and the nights are unbelieveably so.. This will allow me to control the lights-off periods during the day if it gets too cold in the shed... 

My Aerocloner is finished... Big thankyou to Eightenough for all his help... He always helps me when I build shit... I am using the light I need to go into the lil cloning tent, so it wont be going for a couple more days yet... Will post pics, although I have a new phone and the camera isn't that good.. Bear with me people, will get a good digital camera soon... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 8, 2010)

A friend of mine was kind enough to send me a couple of seeds in the mail to see what I could make of them... So in the next few grows you will see some new strains from me...

I now have a pure White Rhino and Haze cross Skunk #1... The later being a heavy sativa but I'll give it a go anyway...

I just wanted to post the pics to show you how they got here... They came in a regular envelope...






The four pencils with the tape around it are the ones I want...lol..






The pencils had holes drilled in each side and the seeds were placed therein... Very simple and very clever....lol 

Will plant the Rhino first....






On Another subject, my aerocloner is finished...
Here is a pic of the mister... The nozzels are slightly angled so they will be concentrated to the centre of the lid where the clones will be... I can also adjust them, which is handy...












I will be using it soon.. Eightenough is going to lend me a flouro until I buy one...

More on the big tent when the lights come back on tonight...

Because I have been given a Pure Rhino, I am going to flower the White Widow cross White Rhino mother I've had in the mother tent.... Should be interesting to see how it goes... I'm just gonna hand water this one...Gonna do the same thing to the widow mother... I'm in no hurry to grow that strain again.... I'll take a cutting, I can't help myself...lol...

Laceygirl...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice work on the cloner, it looks perfect. Thanks for sharing the seed shipping idea, that is very clever. Oh and congrats on the seeds!


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

Great work on the cloner! Bet you're excited to try it out, eh? Bet you have clones in it inside of a week. lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> A friend of mine was kind enough to send me a couple of seeds in the mail to see what I could make of them... So in the next few grows you will see some new strains from me...
> 
> I now have a pure White Rhino and Haze cross Skunk #1... The later being a heavy sativa but I'll give it a go anyway...
> 
> ...


girl i just harvested one of the lower most immature branches to see what all the hoopla is about this early window vs. late window paradigm when it comes to trichombs..so its all cloudy trichs maybe 1-2% amber..anyway my point is ur going to love your pure rhino pop that puppy in immediatly i threw a fat bud in the microwave for thirty seconds then let sit for a min and presto crispy sample..now this is when im obligated to say never do this to your harvest but u know this i just dont want anybody doing this and fuckin there harvest up...anyway point is i treated the sample like shit and i didint have high hope so i threw it all in a cigar and thru caution to the wind...lol..sorry really high..ok back to the story i laid in bed watching law and order and i sparked it up..the first pull tasted sweet i thought maybe its the cigar so i took another one..and it was great i always read rhino was earth and hashy well ladies i am here to say I LOVE EARTHY AND HASHY..sorry didnt mean to scream..i took a third pull and put it down not because i couldnt take it i just wanted to feel the effects hit me as ive never smoked rhino b4....after 30 min i realized i hadnt blinked yet..lol..so i started blinking just then waves of numbness started going from head to toe and then from toe to head..ect.ect. now i would love to tell you what happened next but i woke up this morning tv on rhino blunt in the ashtray!

morale of the story i love white rhino cant wait to see what it does at 75% amber


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey LG. The aerocloner looks great. Well done to you and 8E. Very professional looking device. I am sure your clones will be happy with that as a home.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 9, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Just a quick update on whats going on in my shed...

I've decided I don't want a White Widow Mother anymore so I moved her into the big tent... I've done the same with the Widow x Rhino as I have pure Rhino seeds now ... I've sparked up the second 1000watter now... Hand watering the Rhino and the Widow...

The SLH are doing well, I've been in there this evening moving things around... I should see some real results in the next few days now they are on 12/12...

This is the big tent currently...







This is the Super Lemon Haze just pushed under the screen...







This is the Rhino x Widow....







This is the Widow....







I've taken the 400watt metal hallide out of the mother tent and just left the 220watt day propagation flouro in there, its cheaper to run, and I am trying to slow their growth just a little...I am also trying to save a little power now the second 1000watt light is on...

This is the SLH mum and the Blue Cheese, which will be my next grow...







More in a few days or when I get the aerocloner cranked up..

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 9, 2010)

looking good. i just posted pics on the aussie thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

wicked stealth lacey!!! and i like your hokme made screen too! shits on and poppin!

Don


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, those girls look like small trees! lol Nice! Can't wait to see them flowering.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

It all looks so great Lacey. Cant wait for the next few weeks where that screen fills out. Keep up the good work. Glad your beans finally showed up. You're right, your customs suck. I ordered mine after you and got them before you,


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet LG,what am i lookin at under that screen? is that 2 SlH MOTHERS OR WAT?

Much too drunk to even consruct a sentency,im sure u'll hoo0k me up laterl.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thankyou Eight, Rock,Don, Integra, Doe and Beginner, its been a fun grow this time, building stuff and all that... 

Yes Doe, the Widow and the Rhino mothers that I moved into the big tent are like little trees, lol... I can't get over how big they've gotten.... They should look nice in flower, this is the first time, I will have three different strains to choose from when I harvest....yay...lol... I do have to get in there tonight and tie them down to get good light penetration... 

I am more curious to see if I can get the widow to grow more uniformly this time... I had light leaks last time and the leaves were growing when the lights were off... The tent is totally sealed this time, so i will be watching closely for any changes... It also means the widow will be in there on its own for the last couple of weeks cause it takes so friggin' long... I envisage the others to take about 10 weeks anyway so its only another 2 weeks....

More on that later..
Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

all good lace. i will have to come over tomorrow and get the widowxrhino cuttings. all set up ready to go. they are going in with the SLH for the first week until i get the new tent and get it set up and running good. another 9 days and then i will turn the SLH down, thats 5 weeks veg.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

The method of taking cuttings and putting them into a humidity crib sux... It never works... And its given me a really good reason to spark up the aerocloner... I've just had a look at my mates cuttings and I gave each stem a gentle tug in the rock wool... They are all still moving... They've been in there for over 8 days...

They look really healthy but that's the superthrive...







So I am going to scrap those cuttings and start again... I bet I get better results time.. And the climate will be more controlled... I can also germinate the new seeds I have in the same tent... I am going to make them individual humidity cribs... Will post pics cause they are going to be sooo cute...

Just testing the aerocloner now for water leaks and it seems to be aok.... Thank God... I imported this bloody thing due to its watertightness...lol...

Yes its watertight...   Will post pics of the cuttings and later the humidity cribs...Have to wait for the big tent to switch on before I can do anything... 
More soon....
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I'm very excited... I actually have all three systems running at the moment, and I haven't shorted anything out...lol..

The aerocloner is now doing its thing inside the cloning tent... I have a 110watt propagation flouro inside over the aerocloner and a tiny 100mm exhaust fan at the back....

These cuttings are of three Widow x Rhino and 1 Blue Cheese from Pamela... She's the second cutting from the left...







This pic includes the light... It generates heat as well so its nice and warm for them, bout 27 degrees with exhaust fan on...







Here is the little exhaust fan... I love this system, its just sooo cute.. Have yet to make the mini humidity cribs but I'll post pics when I do....








More later...

Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 10, 2010)

Subscribed Lacy. I hate taking clones also, it's such a pain in the ass. Cloning gel, plugs or cubes, humidity domes ect. I'm in transition from giving up soil all together and going totally aero. This is my first go round with aero and the cloner. Works pisser, set it and forget it. Here's a pic of my roots after 10 days in the cloner.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

For those of you complaining about space, my whole setup, the three tents takes up about 3 x 2 metres of space and three powerpoints... Its really not that much room... I have it set up in such a way, they are not even using half my shed, there are ways to make stuff fit... 

This pic is the big tent at the back with the mother tent taking up the whole left side of the big tent, there is a gap of about 20 cm between them for good air flow, and the cloning tent fits neatly under my work bench..







My grow is very stealth, no one is allowed in my shed, and now I've finally put everything, including cloning, inside tents no one is any the wiser, I used to have light leaks from my flouros over the top of my roller doors... Not anymore...

My advice is, if you have a spare room with the capacity to get fresh air, anywhere in your house, buy tents and grow, grow, grow... Its the most space saving way to do things...

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome NorthEastern... Thank you for showing me your clones, they look great.... 

Yes, cloning does suck, its the necessary evil, but I am glad that aerocloning is supposed to give great results.. Humidity cribs are too hit and miss...

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 10, 2010)

Stop making it look so easy. Your entire setup is very, very impressive.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Stop making it look so easy. Your entire setup is very, very impressive.


Hi Rock, you are the sweetest of the sweet, but it really is that easy.... I just keep buying a little more each week and hey presto.. You're completely set up... If it really were hard, I probably wouldn't do it...lol... 

With Discount Hydroponics prices you could do my whole set up almost 50% less than I paid let me tell you... You don't have to go to my extent, but yeah you could set yourself up one completely contained system for under $400.00.... Price is really a piss poor excuse, so is the girlfriend.... If you are going to do it, just do it... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 10, 2010)

Truely a nice setup, check out my tent grow lacy, I made a temporary one for this grow and will be buying a grow tent like yours after. They sre just so much nicer, after the grow if you move, the tent just packs up. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Truely a nice setup, check out my tent grow lacy, I made a temporary one for this grow and will be buying a grow tent like yours after. They sre just so much nicer, after the grow if you move, the tent just packs up. Well worth the money IMO.


Thankyou North, I am really enjoying the tent grows... We've got an excellent supplier here in Australia where we can get great quality mylar tents at super cheaps prices... They are on ebay.com.au too... They have pretty reasonable postage, but you'd have to get a quote for Canada... 

I wouldn't grow in anything else... Just so handy...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, with an update on my lil cloner.

I decided to germinate the seeds sent to me by a generous friend as I am hanging to grow a decent white rhino...

But I have run out of flouros so I had to improvise... I just put the rockwool that had been soaked in low pH'd water for half an hour, into the little black pots I have and covered them in gladwrap and tied them off with string... Very DIY...













I always germinate in Rockwool, then there is less handling of the newborn seedling. There is condensation on the gladwrap so I know they are working.... More when they crack...Sprayed the seeds with a little Rhizotonic and water to activate them, now we wait and see....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 10, 2010)

Very very nice  subbed


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

Billy Blacksmith said:


> Very very nice  subbed


Welcome Billy, good to see you here...

Stay tuned..

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 10, 2010)

Decided to go to the Greenhouse Seed Company for my next lot of seeds... Am having them sent to a P.O Box this time, hopefully they get thru...

I've ordered Trainwreck and Lemon Skunk... Should be nice... 5 seeds of each....$93.00 aus delivered..

Laceygirl...


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 10, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I've ordered Trainwreck and Lemon Skunk... Should be nice... 5 seeds of each....$93.00 aus delivered..
> 
> Laceygirl...


Not bad considering i paid $67Aus for only 5 seeds of big budda bubble cheese coming from UK still waiting on


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I had a change of heart earlier, and I am cancelling the Greenhouse Seed Co order and I'm going thru PlanetSkunk... I love the fact they are in Ireland.... Less sus to customs (bastard fuckings)...

My strains of choice this time are as follows:-

Blueberry...
Trainwreck...
Lemon Skunk...

So, now my mother tent will have:- (when they all get here...)
Blue Cheese (In tent)
Super Lemon Haze (In tent)
White Rhino (In baby humidy crib)
Haze x Skunk #1 (In baby humidy crib)
Top 44 (On its way?)
Papaya (On its way?)
Blueberry (On its way?)
Trainwreck (On its way?)
Lemon Skunk (On its way?)

(I'm Gonna Need A Bigger Tent.....LMFAO).... My hubby will kill me..kiss-ass..lol... No, I just wont run them all at the same time... I have no more room for a bigger tent....

Holy Shit  I didn't realise it was going to be that many..... I don't have to keep mothers of all of them, but I bet I will want to...lol... Eight will help me out with that no doubt... I hope so...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 11, 2010)

lol...They are taking over! Don't feel bad - damn things do the same to me, whisper "plant meeee......" in my sleep. lol Love your cribs - I do something like that, gladwrap on a plastic cup - only, I use masking tape around the edge, instead of string. Works like a charm. Next time though, I'm skipping the peat pellets - seems the growth in those was just a wee bit slower, than just popped into the soil.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 11, 2010)

looking realli gud there LC. that is a lot of mothers. which ones do u fink will make the cut.

my predictions

blue cheese
lemon skunk
white rhino
top 44? (if it lives up to its name)


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Doe and Princess...

What strains do I reckon will make the cut? I am hoping all of them if my friend and fellow grower Eightenough is willing to take a few strains too....

I can easily handle five or six but I need help with the other three or four..

I definately want

White Rhino
Papaya (If it lives up to its name)
Top 44 (If it lives up to its name)

But I havent grown any of these strains out except for White Rhino.... I'm gonna have so much fun growing each strain out then making an educated decision based on what I'm looking for in a plant... I think taste and high will be my choosing factors.... lol I am over smoking gear that tastes like shit....

Laceygirl....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lookin good, it is gonna be a hard decision of what to keep in the mother room. I am in a similar sistuation, I have some good strains, but can't keep them all.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, with an update on my lil cloner.
> 
> I decided to germinate the seeds sent to me by a generous friend as I am hanging to grow a decent white rhino...
> 
> ...


lil rubberbands work great too or strechy hair ties..girls rule


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah Sol... The string is proving problematic so rubber bands will be my next purchase at the newsagency.. 

And yes, Girls do Rule...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

I dont know if you'd be interested, but I ordered my last set from here...
http://www.sanniesshop.com/
He has very good prices, very stealthy checkout and delivery, and the strains see like top notch quality. If you look around, you cant really find anything bad to be said about him. I placed my order and had my beans 10 days later going from amsterdam to the midwest US. I popped 6 seeds into mostened rockwools, and 3 days later, all of them were about an inch tall and very uniform looking. 100% germination rate.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Integra, the problem with ordering from the Netherlands or Amsterdam anywhere like that, Australian customs are more than likely to scrutinize these packages, which is why so many don't make it thru....

The seed company I now deal with, deals with all the Holland based seed companies like TH Seeds, The GreenHouse Seed Co. Paradise Seeds, and a few other huge names, but they are shipped from another country all together... Less chance of customs keeping packages .... 

But thanks just the same.... Your always welcome here....
Laceygirl....


----------



## scott1208 (Apr 11, 2010)

hi, good journal. im growing in a tent too, i havent gotten into multiple tents yet but its cool to see how you have evolved to that. 
was wondering if your address gets flagged or something if they find seeds headed to you? is it harder to get stuff mailed once they find u once?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

scott1208 said:


> hi, good journal. im growing in a tent too, i havent gotten into multiple tents yet but its cool to see how you have evolved to that.
> was wondering if your address gets flagged or something if they find seeds headed to you? is it harder to get stuff mailed once they find u once?


These are all good questions Scott... Here's my order history... My first ever order, didn't make it thru, that was over 12 months ago... My second order made it in No worries in less than a week.. My third order is the one I am still waiting on, so I reckon customs has it... ... Its been over a month.. I think it all depends on how many you bring in... My orders have been relatively small. One or two strains at a time.... I don't know what happens once they find seeds, if anyone else has experience with Aussie Customs please let us know..!!!!

I wish i could tell you more... Go to Customs Australia's website and have a look around... you might get some info that's helpful... 
Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, Its bloody cold here already... It got down to 2 degrees celcius here last night...That's why I have to run my lights at night otherwise my plants would not survive... I have passive air intake in the big tent, I may have to close one of the tents flaps in order to cut down the amount of fresh air that is pulled in... I don't have to use the A/C anymore which is a huge bonus... It really sucks the power.. I can also have my lights nice and close to my plants...

I've had to change the lighting schedule from 8pm till 8am, to 7pm till 7am... It gets dark here early now and the cold sets in even earlier, so I need to keep a watch... I may have to change it back again to switch on at 6pm and switch of a 6am... That's how cold it gets here... No snow, just friggin cold....

I've had to put a water heater into the aerocloner... I would have thought the pump would have heated the water slightly due to its continuous use....The water was really cold to the touch this morning so I slid the heater in and its set on about 24 degrees celcius, just nice for the babies... That's all I can really do... I need to seal my shed doors a little better, time to get some old blankets out... I don't use the roller doors much in winter, there's no need, trying to keep the cold out, not like summer when I'm trying to let the breeze in....lol...

Will let you know of any further changes I make due to cold weather conditions... Hopefully this will help someone else in the same situation... 

Heaters are out of the question... They use way too much power.... Unless I got a heater that uses a gas bottle... Now that's something to think about....

Laceygirl....


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 11, 2010)

Its just warming in my part of the world


----------



## eightenough (Apr 11, 2010)

use one of the oil filled column heaters. they are pretty efficient in small areas


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 12, 2010)

eightenough said:


> use one of the oil filled column heaters. they are pretty efficient in small areas


I don't have to go there quite yet but that will definately be my goto thing... The kids have each got one in their rooms, but now I've got the wood fire, we don't need individual heaters for the bedrooms...

Good stuff Eight, thanks man...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 12, 2010)

G'day all, Laceygirl again....

Here are two pics of my SLH... This is increasingly hard to do as the lights are so low...lol I am loving the screen, they have almost filled it completely... I still have a lot of training ahead of me...Its heaps easier than tieing down every branch... They have really exploded in the last day, will take more photos in about 3 days or so...







Here is a pic of the White Widow Cross White Rhino mother I've decided to flower... I've pullled her apart slightly to get more light penetration...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 12, 2010)

looking good lacey. cant wait to get over there to see for myself.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 12, 2010)

Things are looking good in there! That is one huge plant, lol.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Eight, and thanks Doe....

You know I don't think I've ever vegged a plant to this size before throwing her into flower... I think I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this one... It will be fun finding out though....

I've decided the only thing I am going to do to the Widow and the Rhino are tie them up if the buds get too heavy, otherwise I am just going to let them go.... Everything will be getting PK 13-14 at around week 4 and a half.... 

I want to see if the Widow does that weird head leaf thing again...

I've been sitting here thinking about how I can simplify my grows....I am going to reconfigure the pots and reservoir for my next grow, but in the next twelve months, I am planning on going to autopots... Much lazier than the current system I am using... And I've fallen in love with vermiculite and perlite... Hydroton is so bloody heavy...lol...It also sux to throw hydroton away... It requires heaps more rinsing than perlite, you know the more I think about it, this might be my last couple of grows in hydroton... I might just keep the system I have, cut down on the watering therefore less power use, and change my medium.... I'll mull that one over for a few days I think...

I don't want to try Coco again in my system, its heaps messy in a double pot system... Its really good for single pot systems...

Heaps of thinking to do over the coming weeks, what to do? what to do?

Laceygirl...

Hitting the sack everyone..


----------



## eightenough (Apr 12, 2010)

hey there lacey, you should think about rockwool as a medium. my side by side grow is showing good results for rockwool over hydroton.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah always fun trying to decide what to do next - will it help or hurt? Should I or should I not? Still more signs of the addicted grower! hehe Night, Lacey, sleep well.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 13, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I've had to rethink the black water hose in the aerocloner as it does not hold its shape as well as I was lead to believe, and now that I have a water heater in the reservoir, it makes the problem worse, so I've been back to bunnings for PVC pipes, elbows, t-junctions, end caps and PVC pipe glue... Gonna do it stinkbuds way to the very letter...Just waiting for my hubby to find the right drill bit... My clones are doing really well..., so are my baby seedlings... 

My two year old decided to open my seedlings tent and take my new White Rhino seedling humidity crib for a walk and give it to me.. He'd completely turned the Rockwool cube upside down, I nearly threw a fit, until I turned it over and there it was, still snug in the cube, so he got a tap on the bottom and sent out of the shed....He shouldn't have been in there in the first place....That's my fault.....Its kinda cute he's trying to help...

The big tent is really starting to take off now... The middle plants are almost touching each other through the screen... So almost full coverage... Will need to add the extra screen soon... I also am completely out of Canna Flores A and B, so its back to the hydroshop tomorrow....Might check on ebay and grab a few other things too... Discount Hydro Rocks...

Will post pics when the camera finishes charging...

Laceygirl....


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking forward to the update. Take some pics of the seedlings can you please Lacey?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 13, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again....

Just a general update today... Will show you what I've got going...

Here are my clones in the aerocloner... The second from the left is the Blue Cheese, the rest are the White Rhino x White Widow.... The little humidity cribs are there too...More on those later...







This is the revised edition of the mister for the aerocloner... 







This one, didn't work....







Here are the new born seedlings...

This is the Rhino, the sacred Rhino...lol






Here is my big tent as of an hour ago...







The next two pictures are of the White Widow and the White Rhino x Widow...












Nothing new happening with the mothers, so I will leave it at that today...

Laceygirl....


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad to hear your "baby" made it past a run-in with your baby, lol. I would have freaked, these damn plants are like my little _green_ babies! (...what do you mean she wanted to play? Put your sister back in the tent _*right now*_!") hehe


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 13, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Glad to hear your "baby" made it past a run-in with your baby, lol. I would have freaked, these damn plants are like my little _green_ babies! (...what do you mean she wanted to play? Put your sister back in the tent _*right now*_!") hehe


Hi Doe....LMFAO... Put your sister back in the tent... lol... 

Yeah it was a harrowing 30 seconds...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> ...
> 
> My two year old decided to open my seedlings tent and take my new White Rhino seedling humidity crib for a walk and give it to me.. He'd completely turned the Rockwool cube upside down, I nearly threw a fit, until I turned it over and there it was, still snug in the cube, so he got a tap on the bottom and sent out of the shed....He shouldn't have been in there in the first place....That's my fault.....Its kinda cute he's trying to help...
> Laceygirl....


 
Too funny, The little guy just wanted to get involved in the thing that takes moms attention away from him for minute. I think it is cute that he wanted to help. Scary all the same. No harm done though, the babies didn't get hurt and your son got away with a tap on the bum. lol 
The tent looks lush. I can't get over how great that mother looks. Almost like an outdoor plant.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Too funny, The little guy just wanted to get involved in the thing that takes moms attention away from him for minute. I think it is cute that he wanted to help. Scary all the same. No harm done though, the babies didn't get hurt and your son got away with a tap on the bum. lol
> The tent looks lush. I can't get over how great that mother looks. Almost like an outdoor plant.


Thank you Raider... Hows things???

The mothers are pretty huge, its going to be interesting to see what happens to them... I've never flowered a plant that big before, I should do ok out of it... I am concerned for the Rhino cross, its got very skinny arms so I am going to stress her a little to "toughen up" and thicken her a little....

Here's hoping it all goes ok..

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Just an update pic... All is well, I am expecting my hydro order of nutes on Friday I am going to be in desperate need of it by then.. . Have another order I need to do in the next couple of weeks also... I need clonex solution (not gel) for my aerocloner, or at the least superthrive, so I am going to wait until I need a few things....







Things are moving along, I am going in to do some training after I hang more washing on the line...

More when there's more...
Laceygirl...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Thank you Raider... Hows things???
> 
> The mothers are pretty huge, its going to be interesting to see what happens to them... I've never flowered a plant that big before, I should do ok out of it... I am concerned for the Rhino cross, its got very skinny arms so I am going to stress her a little to "toughen up" and thicken her a little....
> 
> ...


I haven't flowered an indoor plant that big either. It should be fun though. You might need to do a little thinning, but I can't wait to see that nice fat bush bloom. I do a lot of bending myself and have rarely have to use any supports other than my screen..I also keep the ladies dancing with the osc fans which helps them thicken up too.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I haven't flowered an indoor plant that big either. It should be fun though. You might need to do a little thinning, but I can't wait to see that nice fat bush bloom. I do a lot of bending myself and have rarely have to use any supports other than my screen..I also keep the ladies dancing with the osc fans which helps them thicken up too.


Hi Raider, I too am a fan of the oscillating fan, I have two in the big tent, blowing in different directions... That really should help....

Laceygirl...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Well the kids are on school holidays and I am trying to keep them busy, thank God they love to play together...

I've been doing a little bit of reading here and there on this site and I've had another holy shit moment... 

And the funny thing is it was staring me right in the face the whole time...

I am wasting too much power on veging in the big tent... The big tent should be used for flowering only, so I need a veg tent.. That makes four tents.... 

Its basically the tent I used as my first mother tent... A friend of mine who was going to take it off my hands has had a change of heart... So I get to utilise it again...Its 160cm tall x 120 wide, I have posted pics of it in my journal back in the early days...

Gonna put the 400 watt metal halide in there and the old flood and drain system. I only need to veg four plants in there for three weeks and it will be on for eighteen hours a day... Too simple really and it was sitting in my shed the whole time.... Now, I just need to decide on a medium... Probably clayballs with top feeding again... I want to try and keep the mediums the same.(clayballs).. That way when I transfer from the veg to the flower tent, I just have to tip the pots gently into the larger ones and top up... Net pots are also another option...Heaps easy transferring option.... Got some thinking to do...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 14, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

Well the kids are on school holidays and I am trying to keep them busy, thank God they love to play together...

I've been doing a little bit of reading here and there on this site and I've had another holy shit moment... 

And the funny thing is it was staring me right in the face the whole time...

I am wasting too much power on veging in the big tent... The big tent should be used for flowering only, so I need a veg tent.. That makes four tents.... 

Its basically the tent I used as my first mother tent... A friend of mine who was going to take it off my hands has had a change of heart... So I get to utilise it again...Its 160cm tall x 120 wide, I have posted pics of it in my journal back in the early days...

Gonna put the 400 watt metal halide in there and the old flood and drain system. I only need to veg four plants in there for three weeks and it will be on for eighteen hours a day... Too simple really and it was sitting in my shed the whole time.... Now, I just need to decide on a medium... Probably clayballs with top feeding again... I want to try and keep the mediums the same.(clayballs).. That way when I transfer from the veg to the flower tent, I just have to tip the pots gently into the larger ones and top up... Net pots are also another option...Heaps easy transferring option.... Got some thinking to do...

Laceygirl....


----------



## eightenough (Apr 14, 2010)

love the double post. lol


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

eightenough said:


> love the double post. lol


Yeah WTF happened there...???? It usually wont let you post something twice... Bit of a glitch...

Lacey


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow I don't even know where to start... Aerocloner will do..

It wasn't dark enough for the clones to start to develop roots so I had to do something... The solution is the best tape in the world... Its reflective and sticks to anything, really cool stuff... Aluminium duct tape... Anything less is unsuitable...lol...







Looks pretty schmick I reckon...

Next is a pic of the two trees of my strain of white widow that a friend grew and dumped on my doorstep tonight, he literally cut them down in front of my hubby...lol.... So I have drying and bloody trimming to do again...


















He didn't grow it out for as long as I did, but now I look again, its not too bad... Not bad for nothing...

I repotted the Super Lemon Haze and Blue Cheese into bigger pots.. They are both coming along really well...













They both look a little down as they've just been transplanted...

This is my soon to be new vegging tent, which is really just my first mother tent that I outgrew....







This is my current grow of Super Lemon Haze...







I will take more pics of the widow mother and the rhino mother the further they get into flower but they're really not doing to much at the moment... Little changes here and there...

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 15, 2010)

looking good. i have to get over there somehow for a look.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

eightenough said:


> looking good. i have to get over there somehow for a look.


I know, I'd love you to have a look... My shed stinks...lol...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad everything is going well for you Laceygirl! I'm making more cannabutter today - damn, it's making me hungry! lol Have you made it yet? The smell is so _rich_, it makes me wanna try a bite (though the taste would suck, lol).


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn lacey ppl r gonna think ur harbouring immigrant families with all those tents.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 15, 2010)

Geeze, that screen is filling in so nice. Looks so evenly spaced, like you've been doing scrog's for years. I bet this will be a hell of a grow by the time it finishes. What are your goals for weight on this run?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Doe and Beginner, I didn't get a chance to make Cannabutter last time, but now this friend has dropped these trees off on me, I can probably do it now... Going to keep the good shake leaves and the smaller unfinished buds.... Can't wait to give it a go... It will be my first time...

Beginner, yeah, I've got a regular tent city in my shed...lol... But it looks so tidy, and it even looks like its supposed to be there... My shed looks organised and I tell the real estate they are cheap storage tents....No hassles there....

The good thing is they will only be on for short periods of time, and the power usage will be all over the place, just to keep the electricity company confused...

More when there's more..

Laceygirl...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn Lacey, so your friend doesn't want those trees or does he just want you to trim it for him? I need friends that drop of packages like that at my door step. lol


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the tape idea, I'm going to add it to my cooler cloner.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Geeze, that screen is filling in so nice. Looks so evenly spaced, like you've been doing scrog's for years. I bet this will be a hell of a grow by the time it finishes. What are your goals for weight on this run?


Hi integra ... If they look anything like yours mate I'll be stoked...

You cutting down tomorrow?

As I've never grown this strain before and I'm not sure whats she's capable of, I'm going to be conservative and say a pound and a half??? That's not including the two big girls I've got just sitting in the background... I can't even fathom what those things are going to do..lol...

Stay with me.... Laceygirl....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn Lacey, so your friend doesn't want those trees or does he just want you to trim it for him? I need friends that drop of packages like that at my door step. lol


Hi Raider 
He's going me halves in it, so that's not too bad...But yeah, a friend with weed IS THE BEST EVER>>>>>.....lol....

I will trim and it will give me enough smoke to get me through till my SLH harvest, without having to pay for it yet again... I think I've pissed off some dealers by hanging on to more than I usually do... I'm a great customer...lol....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> I like the tape idea, I'm going to add it to my cooler cloner.


Hi North, yeah I looked inside my aerocloner the other day and it was just too light in there, tape to the rescue... It only took me about 15 mins, and now when I open the lil cloner tent, I nearly go blind due to reflection...lol.. 

Laceygirl..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Raider
> He's going me halves in it, so that's not too bad...But yeah, a friend with weed IS THE BEST EVER>>>>>.....lol....
> 
> I will trim and it will give me enough smoke to get me through till my SLH harvest, without having to pay for it yet again... I think I've pissed off some dealers by hanging on to more than I usually do... I'm a great customer...lol....


 
I hear ya, I got rid of too much last round and am running very low myself. I found a jar of Blue Dream in my golf bag yesterday and was stoked  My Pk is running very low too. And yes a freind with weed is a friend in deed


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 16, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again...

I am now 7 days into flower... Things are moving along swimmingly... I love screen growing, its fun... 

Here is my SLH before and after I've Lst'd them a bit...













The Blue Cheese (Pamela) and the SLH mums are doing really well since their transplant...







Here is the Big White Widow 7 days also...







Here is the Rhino x Widow....







And this pic is of the little Pure White Rhino seed given to me by a generous benefactor...Isn't she cute???







That's about it for me... 

I think my thread is the only yada free thread... Enjoy people, enjoy....lol...

Laceygirl...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2010)

your got your shit nailed down tight lacey  multi strain 4 tents scrog and bushes. everything lookin nice green n healthy.

happy growing!


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Apr 16, 2010)

That Rhino x widow is gonna be an absolute beast,i think shes gonna give u probs.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 16, 2010)

beginnerbloomer said:


> That Rhino x widow is gonna be an absolute beast,i think shes gonna give u probs.


Thank you Don, I decided if I am gonna do it, I am gonna do it right, and yes Beginner I reckon she's gonna be a bit of a beast... She's forming heads faster than the widow, but the widow takes ages, I believe the SLH takes some time to get going also... 

This grow will be fun to watch...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 16, 2010)

Everything is looking great in there, as usual! Beautiful ladies, Laceygirl.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 16, 2010)

have you tried the white rhino?how does it compare to the widow


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 16, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> have you tried the white rhino?how does it compare to the widow


 
Hey Johnny 
I have grown white Rhino, years ago.. And I've gotta say, I like it more than the widow... Widow was bred not for taste but for stone, so my strains lacks the taste I was looking for but the Rhino is amazing.... I have a pure Rhino seedling that's fem'd, she'll end up in my mother cupboard for sure.... I can't wait to see what the Rhino cross Widow tastes like.. A friend of mine wants to turn that into a mother I think....

Laceygirl...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 16, 2010)

blazing some rhino now 1 week dry no cure....tastes so good i dont think shes gonna make it too long curing...lol..tastes really hashy and expands in your lungs like some ones fillin up a water ballon inside ur chest...high comes in waves first head high then a couchlock like the melting girl on all the antipot ads..lol..they got something right finally..lol..numbness radiates up and down your body...great to dull pain


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I love the taste of White Rhino, Sol, its so nice...

G'day all Laceygirl again...

8 days into flower now... I've had to get in the big tent and pull the Rhino cross and Widow apart and tie them to what ever was closest tonight... I want them to get good light penetration... 

Here is the widow with the front part of the plant pulled aside and tied down, you can't see the tied down brances...







Now this is the plant I am a little impressed with... Its forming buds faster than the Super Lemon Haze and the Widow, the widow does take about 18 days to look like the Rhino does now... 







Here is my SLH SCROG, they are bushy bastards, fighting for space in the screen, and stretching to the available space which is awesome...







I'm running the nutes at around 850-900PPM and they seem to love it... If I don't have to use more, I wont... The growth rate has been exponential and they don't seem to be lacking anything in the nute department...

I won't post any more pics for 5 days so I can see a real difference in the photos with the growth rate....

More when there's more of the plants...

Laceygirl....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 17, 2010)

its looking proper sweet in there now. everything has a bit of light


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking great in there, can't wait to see the growth in 5 days.


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking great Lace !
I'm back from a month of mourning...lost it and trying to re-join humanity
I will get some pics up soon waiting for my new camera to get here...
I just wanted to say hello and that I am back! About to pop my remaining beans....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 17, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> Looking great Lace !
> I'm back from a month of mourning...lost it and trying to re-join humanity
> I will get some pics up soon waiting for my new camera to get here...
> I just wanted to say hello and that I am back! About to pop my remaining beans....


Hi Val, good to see you here again... I was wondering where you were...  Welcome back.... lol..

Are you going to do a journal for your beans??
Lacey


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi.
yeah you can tell they are loving that ppm strength color looks good and they are reaching for more 

? so are you going to make Rhino dominate or Widow?Have you come up with a name yet?
and I would love to try that strain in the northern hemisphere with my coco coir
Hint Hint


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 18, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Hi.
> yeah you can tell they are loving that ppm strength color looks good and they are reaching for more
> 
> ? so are you going to make Rhino dominate or Widow?Have you come up with a name yet?
> ...


The cross is definately Rhino dominant...
Aussie Rhino???? I haven't even thought of a name yet...lol...


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> The cross is definately Rhino dominant...
> Aussie Rhino???? I haven't even thought of a name yet...lol...


Laced Rhino


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 18, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Laced Rhino


That's the one...

Laced Rhino.... That's actually really awesome... Thanks Johnny... I believe I will make that stick..

Laceygirl...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 18, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Laced Rhino


 

Great idea johnny + rep bro.


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 18, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Val, good to see you here again... I was wondering where you were...  Welcome back.... lol..
> 
> Are you going to do a journal for your beans??
> Lacey


I have one going I think in my sig ..I am updating pics probably 2morrow...camera took a dive ...I am sitting here wishing for a buzz with two beautiful girls that are waiting to come of age lol!( my plants ...I wouldn't want you to get the wrong impression!!!)


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 19, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again, with a quick update... All is well...  I was still having some trouble with my aerocloner, the PVC is too big for any water pump hose I have, so I am using the pvc mister as a frame and I cable tied the black waterhose one, just the top part with the misters, to the top of the pvc and attached the pump with no hassles... I can't believe the shit I've had to go thru to get this thing working properly... But now its working like a dream... I've swapped pumps, even though, they are both 1200 litres an hour pumps, more than enough grunt to do what I need them to do... But like I said, now its working better than ever...

I just paid for my last big order from Discount Hydroponics... This order is just the bits and pieces I need to finally complete all four tents to the point where I don't have to worry about them any more... 

Got a digital timer for the vegging tent, and a large 90cmx90cmx11cm deep tray for the mother tent, that way I can put as many mothers in there as I can fit in the tray...

I also bought a new reservoir lid for the vegging tent, 120mls of superthrive for whenever I need it, 50 litres of clayballs for the vegging tent, a 1 litre bottle of clonex solution for the aerocloner, and some more black hosing...

Need to build a simple watering system for the the veg tent, just going to do the same sort of thing that I've got in the big arse tent, with a tiny variation.. It will top feed the hydroton for 15 mins every 1 - 2 hours, draining straight back to the reservoir, not to the bottom of pots with an airstone then back to the res...

I have no camera anymore... The phone that was generously loaned to me with the kick arse camera in it, has returned to its rightful owner.. I have a new phone but the camera is not as good and I need a USB cable to connect my new Motorola to my computer... Will get one soon, so I wont be posting pics or updates till I do...

Till next time... Laceygirl...


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 19, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> G'day all Laceygirl again, with a quick update... All is well...  I was still having some trouble with my aerocloner, the PVC is too big for any water pump hose I have, so I am using the pvc mister as a frame and I cable tied the black waterhose one, just the top part with the misters, to the top of the pvc and attached the pump with no hassles... I can't believe the shit I've had to go thru to get this thing working properly... But now its working like a dream... I've swapped pumps, even though, they are both 1200 litres an hour pumps, more than enough grunt to do what I need them to do... But like I said, now its working better than ever...
> 
> I just paid for my last big order from Discount Hydroponics... This order is just the bits and pieces I need to finally complete all four tents to the point where I don't have to worry about them any more...
> 
> ...


psssst use your company,Canna coco coir.
you can still use in areo


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 19, 2010)

Lacy my pumps come with a threaded end for the pump and a barbed fitting for the PVC/tubing. I just heat the PVC till soft then slip it over the barb, it'll harden like that and be permanently fixed.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone, well I really hate the new website... Its gonna take me forever to work out how to use it... 
This sux...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have been cruizing ebay and I've picked my self up a new Digital Camera.. I can't wait to get it, I've only just paid for it, and its in the post already... Love ebay, really do.... Its nothing too fancy... Just something thats technical enough if I shake or its bumpy, it will still take good photos... Its a Canon...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 20, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I just paid for my last big order from Discount Hydroponics... This order is just the bits and pieces I need to finally complete all four tents to the point where I don't have to worry about them any more...


Haha, I've said that b4.. Then I'm back in there the next week redesigning & improving..



laceygirl said:


> I have no camera anymore... The phone that was generously loaned to me with the kick arse camera in it, has returned to its rightful owner.. I have a new phone but the camera is not as good and I need a USB cable to connect my new Motorola to my computer... Will get one soon, so I wont be posting pics or updates till I do...


You'll have 2 get 8E to come and snap em 4ya.. Because the ppl simply demand 2c pics!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm already on the case Ninja....lol... Canon is on its way.....


----------



## kmoo (Apr 20, 2010)

do you have a super easy Co2 gen?? ninj has a sticky of how to do one but everytime i go to get the valve they're out of stock.

your grow is beautiful lace they look lovely and healthy


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Kmoo, no I don't use Co2, I'd love to but the valve thingy is like $600.00, that's a lot of cash....


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got someone elses pics in my journal now... This is fucked....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Grrr!!! I feel your pain!

Unhappy about your swapped pictures!

P.S. Your lacey avatar was better, but I actually looked at other pics in the journal today.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Watercooled... I am getting used to the new website, but having someone elses pictures in my journal is just so uncool...

I'm glad you liked my Laceygirl Avatar, I will put it back up again, after a few weeks, I just love this cat....lol..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 21, 2010)

Wat does the text say in the poster? I cant bring it up clear enough to read it..


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Apr 21, 2010)

The Co2 valve should not be near that much unless you get a full digital with Co2 readings.I have had to and will again go and just purchase a hydrofarm Co2 valve for about $120 (has tank pressure and Co2 output reading) and then you get the 20lb tank and fill, tank and fill $80 to $100 at hydrostore here in southern nevada or go to your local soda vending company and get one there.Now all you need is the cheap syringe Co2 reading,no not as accurate as digital but will work to give a general idea what your ppm will be.
I have used the fungi bucket Co2 in a room 6x6 with readings upto 800ppm and DID tell a difference in fullness of the buds vs the avg. 383ppm that is natural but that was with the hose looped threw plants and a small holes every 3 to 4 inches in the hose,but for the price I would highly recommend a the tank in rooms with less than 3 to 4 1000w.
My 2cents friends


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Wat does the text say in the poster? I cant bring it up clear enough to read it..


Come On Men,
Do You Want To Live Forever?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay for ebay.....

My Canon Camera came today... I am very impressed... I only ordered it less than 48 hours ago.....  

My picture taking will resume this evening, I am very excited....

Stay tuned for this evenings pics...
Laceygirl....


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 21, 2010)

can't wait for a update!


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 21, 2010)

hi laceygirl

Did u ever get those seeds the ones they were going to resend or a letter from customs to say they confiscated them 

Billy


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

No the seeds they sent again, i am still waiting for... My first batch was caught by customs, no doubt about it....And no I didn't get a letter from customs as they are being sent to fictional people...I use different addresses and I use different names for them to send it to... Therefore if customs or Australia Post are looking for "Peter Fredrick", (not the name I used) they can look all they want, they've obviously been sent to the wrong address... If you are renting and you want them sent to your address, the best thing to do is having it sent to the previous person, good way to cover your ass...

What this has taught me, is NEVER BUY SEEDS FROM AMSTERDAM, HOLLAND, NETHERLANDS they are AUTOMATICALLY flagged.... 

Get your seeds from the UK or somewhere like that.... Countries that are not so openly flagged.... Some of the companies in Holland send to secondary addresses first, then onto you, but I've never used those... I am going to either Planet Skunk or Herbies.... Both not situated in AMSTERDAM.....


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 21, 2010)

Herbies seems ok was where i got mine arrived approx 7 seven working days n each seed planted has sprouted 
cheers for your reply 

Billy


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 21, 2010)

..Sorry if I missed it, I've been a bit behind thetimes lately, but did ur other seed order come through?
Not the orginal, not the resend, but a whole different order (if it actually existed & I haven't massively misunderstood something..)


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Ninja, I am still waiting on those too....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Lacey, just checkin in. I am a bit confused on having someone elses pics in your post, you must have fixed it already. I did like the avatar too though..not sure if it is you or just some hot chick you found, but either way it is a nice avatar.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all...

Due to the number of requests, I have put my Avatar back to my body shot....

This is me, it was taken in Broome Western Australia. If you ever get the chance to see W.A, do it, its beautiful...

Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey LG. Have you any idea if they are going to fix the bug in the journals so that the photos will actually be our own?


----------



## Knickers (Apr 22, 2010)

You initials don't happen to be WA by any chance, lacey? Lol

psst rock, there's a hidden meaning in this one!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah Rock, I know it really sux.... Someone mentioned in an earlier post that my photos were fixed... I hope so, take another look Rock, and I have had sad news on the Rhino front.... Both seeds just up and died. Cracked and didn't do anything else.. I am really disappointed, so I threw in some of my Laced Rhino seeds again, as I am loving what it is doing in my big tent, so I will still have a really nice Rhino...But I will confess I am a little sad... But the Laced Rhino is trying to break thru the gladwrap on my little humidity cribs...  There's a lot to be said for fresh seeds (one month old) and excellent viability...
Laceygirl...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Died???  I am as disappointed as you. Not to further dampen your spirits but unless you have been taking photos of closets full of clothes, about pg88 i think, then the photos issue has not been corrected.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, still alive barely,(will post pics) just not doing anything... its been a week and nothing has changed... They've sprouted and got the tiny first set of leaves about four days ago and nothing since...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine were very slow sprouters as well. They have exploded now though. There is no comparison with the bagseed that i grew. LG if you germed both and they are no good i am sorry. Just peg them out if they are annoying you.


----------



## Knickers (Apr 22, 2010)

pH or temp issues possible at all lace?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Could be, I am going to investigate Rock and Knickers... Will start from the beginning... But I will perservere with them, I am a nurturer...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

G'day all Laceygirl again... Here with more pics of the big tent... I am really pleased with how everything is coming along...

This is the Laced Rhino... Its coming along heaps quicker than the SLH and the Widow...






This is a close up of the SLH, its 12 days into flower...






This is an overview of my whole tent, the tallest plant in the back left is the White Widow, slow bitch that she is, the Laced Rhino is on the Right...






The screen is totally full.. I am not going be pushing anymore underneath as they seem to be pretty uniform now... If they need it I will, but lets just see how they go first...

Here is another shot of the Laced Rhino... Will take close up's later on...






More on the cloner, and the mother tent, after I've done some work... More in about an hour...

Laceygirl..


----------



## eightenough (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, they are really coming along now. all of them. the laced rhino looks awesome


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't see the air conditioner anymore....lol...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good, Laceygirl! I tried to post this morning, but it didn't go through. I have random pics in my journal too, and admin is suggesting we start new journals in the blog section. I don't know if I feel like startign a journal all over again. Ugh. But your plants look great! Is it me, or do pics look better with the forum update?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 22, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Looking good, Laceygirl! I tried to post this morning, but it didn't go through. I have random pics in my journal too, and admin is suggesting we start new journals in the blog section. I don't know if I feel like startign a journal all over again. Ugh. But your plants look great! Is it me, or do pics look better with the forum update?


Fuck that. I wont be writing a new journal. I think the photos may look better as LG just got a new camera. May be another reason though.


----------



## Knickers (Apr 22, 2010)

Ughh it's got to be a pain trimming the undergrowth!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

laced rhino sounds good looks better! she's going to be a producer for sure


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Doe  Yup got a new Canon Camera... Lovin' it... It still doesn't like the vast amounts of lights...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> laced rhino sounds good looks better! she's going to be a producer for sure


Thanks Don, this one should be fun to watch... The three strains that are all going to flower at different times should be heaps fun...
Man the Widow is such a lazy bitch....lol.. Doesn't start to show flowers till around day 20... Not an early riser at all..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

lol lazy ass widow huh... all good things to those who wait as they say.

are you going to run these strains for a hile or is it a one run switch grow?! ive run through tens of strains trying to find the grail, gotten a few gems so far but not quite the be all n end all


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Don, We're all looking for that holy grail hay??? I've smoked it, but it was many years ago... lol... For ten years, we've smoked nothing but White Widow, my friend has a mother that's ten years old. Bit sick of it, so I am searching for the strain that tastes the best... So many fruity strains to choose from, I am going to purchase some seeds from Shantibaba in the next 6 months, he has the best strains in the world, the mothers and fathers of most of the true great strains, and he's Australian, well an ex-pat... 

Laceygirl..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

ah yes shanti is one of if not the best out there! ive got to say ive been waiting for stock of his black (the original white) widow but it seems every seedbank is awaiting stock 

his supersilver haze is also a recommended.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Apr 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah yes shanti is one of if not the best out there! ive got to say ive been waiting for stock of his black (the original white) widow but it seems every seedbank is awaiting stock
> 
> his supersilver haze is also a recommended.


It seems the only way to get Black Widow atm is to directly contact Shanti and buy it from him. Someone on ICMAG stated they received their order from him already. You also get a 10% discount for being a Mr. Nice forum member. I too am waiting patiently for the Widow. Im about to contact him directly to try and get some.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

ah lacey, SO beautiful! kudos girl

so someone shed a little light for me, mr nice is marks. who used to be part of GHS but is now mr nice, but when together with this other dude it's shantibaba? lol


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Kmoo... Shantibaba, is Scott Blakey... He's an Expat Australian, who was the founder of Greenhouse Seeds... Arjan was his partner...Arjan was the marketer and had no time for Scotts quality Arjan was too impatient, laws also changed, there were busts and so on, so they went their separate ways... Neville is also with Shantibaba, Nev knows his shit too...Nev is Mr Nice... Shantibaba and Neville make Mr Nice Seeds...


----------



## kmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

ok cool lol i looked up shantibaba and got all this stuff bout howard marks lol but i knew that wasn't right from streets n jester, streets seems to strongly dislike arjan lol unfortunately i'm having a very bad back day and had to take the pain relief that makes my head fuzzy

if you were in amsterdam and could pick one fruity strain, what would you buy?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Kmoo, definately Mango or Papaya.... Lemon Skunk maybe? Shantibab's Black Widow? They are on the top of my list....


----------



## Knickers (Apr 22, 2010)

Arjan had his place and built himself a secure position. Given the illegal nature of cannabis, people are more likely to post libel comments, knowing they are unlikely to be sued. Because if this it is often hard to distinguish the fact from the fiction, and this is further compounded again by the underground nature of the industry which is not condusive nor requires accurate independent reporting. That said, a variety of well known identities have all expressed having issues with Arjan's behaviour, past and present, and have cast doubt over his companies innovations and claims.

Not many people talk shit about Shanti. Most disagreement is over irrelevant details of dates and who had what first. He posts on ICMag and has a thread in his Mr Nice forums where you can talk to him about his strains and growing them. I don't know if Arjan could bring himself to get off his pedastal and deal with the masses.

Lacey, I'm curious why you would want another strain which will likely be similar to the widow you've been smoking for the last 10 years? I just think Shanti has so many good options, and you could try some exciting new strains.. How about a strong sativa dom?you've got lots of space, and not enough people are growing sats. See how you like the SSH first I guess... But I want to see spindly Christmas trees!


----------



## valhalla88 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lacey please try Dna Genetics..Lemon Skunk...far exceeds my expectations as a smoker for 25 yrs...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes DNA is also a company that I've looked at....
Will do thanks Val...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

G'day everyone... Laceygirl here, I have decided to start another journal as this one has pics in it that aren't mine, due to the upgrade of this site... I'll still check in here from time to time but my new thread is now in my signature... The first journal (this one) is marked as DONE...

Thanks for watching... Come on over to the new thread... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Apr 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Kmoo... Shantibaba, is Scott Blakey... He's an Expat Australian, who was the founder of Greenhouse Seeds... Arjan was his partner...Arjan was the marketer and had no time for Scotts quality Arjan was too impatient, laws also changed, there were busts and so on, so they went their separate ways... Neville is also with Shantibaba, Nev knows his shit too...Nev is Mr Nice... Shantibaba and Neville make Mr Nice Seeds...


Nev isn't Mr. Nice. Mr Nice is Howard Marks. It can get quite confusing with 3 diff guys involved, and 2 of them having alias's. Heres a link about their history.

http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/history.php


----------



## Knickers (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Mr Nice the movie to come out dangit!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Something about an independent film company holding out..??? I have to do some more reading, but yeah, I am hanging to see it, it was only shown once.... In Canada????


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Something about an independent film company holding out..??? I have to do some more reading, but yeah, I am hanging to see it, it was only shown once.... In Canada????


If it was aired even the once, then i can assure you some super Nerd (Possibly some1 with a background in electronics engineering & a degree in computer sciences) has nabbed it & uploaded it to the internet.. Search we must!


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow Laceygirl, awesome thread! One could learn all they need to know from this thread alone, though it is quite long....great job....your avatar is pretty hott too...and Austrailian and grow bud....that is like the perfect storm of women...you do an amazing job...


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi guys just posting again, that I am closing this thread down, due to other pictures appearing in my first grow journal that aren't mine... Apparently there's nothing I can do about this so I have started my new journal.. Its Laceygirls 2000watt Super Lemon Haze Grow... Its listed in my signature at the bottom of this page.. I have also listed this thread as DONE in my sig, so you can unsubscribe to this thread..

Thanks everyone, hope to see you over at my new thread..

Laceygirl...


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

Whatever happened to your thread. Did you stop posting. I didnt see it on my list. How'd the lemon harvest go?


----------



## Derple (Feb 17, 2011)

niiiiice grow!


----------

